# High School Physics solve 9/11



## creativedreams (Jan 28, 2010)

High school level Physics calculations show Gravity on the World Trade Center Towers was 0.1 KiloTons of TNT-equivalent energy in *"action".*

The debris and dust erupted over 8.5 KiloTons of 'TNT' energy in *"reaction".*












 FACT: For every action there is an equal and opposite reaction
0.1 KT *ACTION* does not equal 8.5 KT *REACTION*
http://Newton's_laws_of_motion

When the top chunk of Mt. St. Helens turned into a cloud of dust, thrown on the landscape, the TV and newspapers said the mountain expended the energy equivalent of 30,000 K Tons of TNT. 

How did they know that number?
Were there conflicting opinions?  
Was it a debateable issue whether it was 40,000 KT or 10,000 KT of TNT equivalent energy?

No, it was 30,000 KT, no argument, no debate....the number is not an opinion, it's a calculation of a fact. 

Like an Example problem in Physics homework, multiply the massive weight of the rock times how far it flew against gravity's energy forcing it down to the ground. Weight x distance x gravity, is the energy number......the math is done......easy as pie.

The same calculation makes a fact that 8.5 KT of energy force expanded the dust cloud of pulverized concrete which came out of each Twin Tower on 9/11 and spread across Manhattan's buildings and streets an inch thick, or more.

8.5 KT of expended energy, is the number which American Corporate Media does *NOT *say, because it's censored, prohibited, since there's a mystery about where that energy came from. Since 0.1 KT, is all the energy that gravity had, forcing down on each building.

Gravity smacking the floors together, one-by-one flattening them like pancakes....or 110 floors pushed down into a stack on ground level, where gravity can't push any farther.

Multiply all the weight that came down the distance to the ground, and the fact is 0.1 KT of TNT equivalent energy was expended. That's all there possibly was.  If a Tower weighed twice as much, there was 0.2 KT of energy in it. If it weighed twice as much being twice as tall, then 0.4 KT of energy was in it at all times.

 Whether the building is on fire or not, it weighs the same and stands as tall, until gravity, not fire, starts into action.

Same as if you have a book on the table, and you push it off the edge so it drops on a weight scale. When it hits the scale, it scores the same (energy) force of gravity pushing its fall, every time, whether or not the book is on fire. Instead of a book, if you use a balloon full of water, the force measured when it falls down on the scale is the same, every time, whether the water is liquid or solid ice. And, if you know how tall the table is, and you know the weight of the book or water balloon, you can calculate the pounds of force the scale is going to show under the falling object and have that answer before you push the weight off the table.

It's not an "opinion," it's a calculation, it's a fact.

Each Twin Tower dust cloud measured 8.5 KT of (energy) force spreading out of the building. But only 0.1 KT of gravity pushed each building, straight down. This *Action* is NOT equal *Reaction* and was as if you dropped a 1 Ton book off the table and the scale measured 85 Tons hit it. 

The mystery of where the extra energy force came from, measured on 9/11, is an unsolved mystery.

American Corporate News has the factual calculation of the explosive equivalent energy number, the same place they got it for Mt. St. Helens.....so what is the difference with our Media Today?


----------



## Fizz (Jan 28, 2010)

bad input = bad output

where are you getting facts like the weight of the world trade center?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> bad input = bad output
> 
> where are you getting facts like the weight of the world trade center?


*
Aren't physical objects such as clouds measured in volumetric units such as cubic meters, square footage, etc....

The OP clown is measuring or at least trying to measure clouds in force.  That tells you all you need to know about the "science" and the loner who authored the OT.  *


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> bad input = bad output
> 
> where are you getting facts like the weight of the world trade center?


good question


----------



## manu1959 (Jan 28, 2010)

in addition to the weight.....there is stored energy in a building.....the enrergy uded to lift all the materials into place is stored....


----------



## rightwinger (Jan 28, 2010)

Physics doesn't lie

How much explosive is needed to blow up the world trade centers?


----------



## Mr. H. (Jan 28, 2010)

Next time use a slide rule. Worked for me in high school.


----------



## SlateRockwell (Jan 29, 2010)

You know what really baffles me is the fact that nobody can explain why the third trade center building just fell for no reason. Lastly, nobody has recovered the black boxes from the airplanes. In the HISTORY of Black Boxes in the airplanes we have never had the problem of at least locating the site of these boxes. Let alone we went through the rubble of the 9/11 crisis with a fine tooth comb, So fine that they found bone fragments the size of finger nail clippings to identify a victim. Yet, we couldn't find these... IRONICALLY "Orange" black boxes. Things are REALLY FISHY!

P.S. This perspective was one brought to attention by the show "Conspiracy Theory hosted by Jesse Ventura". I did not come up with any of that at all. Just happen to agree with Ventura's standpoint.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 29, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> You know what really baffles me is the fact that nobody can explain why the third trade center building just fell for no reason. Lastly, nobody has recovered the black boxes from the airplanes. In the HISTORY of Black Boxes in the airplanes we have never had the problem of at least locating the site of these boxes. Let alone we went through the rubble of the 9/11 crisis with a fine tooth comb, So fine that they found bone fragments the size of finger nail clippings to identify a victim. Yet, we couldn't find these... IRONICALLY "Orange" black boxes. Things are REALLY FISHY!
> 
> P.S. This perspective was one brought to attention by the show "Conspiracy Theory hosted by Jesse Ventura". I did not come up with any of that at all. Just happen to agree with Ventura's standpoint.



the fact that there were bone fragments found on rooftops several blocks away is just one facet of the case that the disinformation agents cant get around that explosives brought the towers down since never in the history of mankind has just a mere collapse of a buiding caused that to happen.

Yeah Ventura got out of politics once he saw how corrupt things were in washington when he was governor,he wanted no part of it.When he was in the navy seals he dealt with demolitions and explosives so he is a credible source on the towers being brought down by explosives.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 29, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> the fact that there were bone fragments found on rooftops several blocks away is just one facet of the case that the disinformation agents cant get around that explosives brought the towers down since never in the history of mankind has just a mere collapse of a buiding caused that to happen.



*The next time a plane crashes, please stand in front of it.  See if you don't go flying.  *



9/11 inside job said:


> Yeah Ventura got out of politics once he saw how corrupt things were in washington



*He was Governor of Minnesota.  He was an embarassment to the world.  Internal polling told him he would lose mightily so he quit; some hero.*



9/11 inside job said:


> When he was in the navy seals he dealt with demolitions and explosives so he is a credible source on the towers being brought down by explosives.



*When he was a wrestler he took steroids by the gross; they obviously effected his ability to reason.  What is less clear is that why his taking steroids effected your ability to reason since obviously you cannot do it. *


----------



## Gamolon (Jan 29, 2010)

creativedreams said:


> Like an Example problem in Physics homework, multiply the massive weight of the rock times how far it flew against gravity's energy forcing it down to the ground. Weight x distance x gravity, is the energy number......the math is done......easy as pie.
> 
> The same calculation makes a fact that 8.5 KT of energy force ...



Can you please provide us with the weight of the "concrete dust" so I can plug it into your above equation as the weight? I'd like to see how you (or the actual author of this article) came up with weight x distance x gravity = 8.5 KT.


----------



## SlateRockwell (Jan 30, 2010)

Candycorn, Jesse Ventura was a NAVY Seal, Entertainer, Fighter, and more importantly a Governor. Have you done any of them? If so, I hope it's the latter. You want to talk about HERO? He served our country! HE IS FOR DAMN SURE A HERO!
He dropped out of his Governor position for numerious reasons. The main one was because not only was he being bugged and spyed on... He had some shady character that were interrogating him on how he won his election. Some sort of board of people behind our country. 
I am OBVIOUSLY a big fan of "The Body". 9/11 Inside Job you are absolutely right! I will listen to Jesse Ventura before any of these corrupt idiots that run this country.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 30, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> Candycorn, Jesse Ventura was a NAVY Seal, Entertainer, Fighter, and more importantly a Governor. Have you done any of them? If so, I hope it's the latter. You want to talk about HERO? He served our country! HE IS FOR DAMN SURE A HERO!
> He dropped out of his Governor position for numerious reasons. The main one was because not only was he being bugged and spyed on... He had some shady character that were interrogating him on how he won his election. Some sort of board of people behind our country.
> I am OBVIOUSLY a big fan of "The Body". 9/11 Inside Job you are absolutely right! I will listen to Jesse Ventura before any of these corrupt idiots that run this country.



timothy mcveigh served the country too. it doesnt mean he was sane.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 30, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> You know what really baffles me is the fact that nobody can explain why the third trade center building just fell for no reason. Lastly, nobody has recovered the black boxes from the airplanes. In the HISTORY of Black Boxes in the airplanes we have never had the problem of at least locating the site of these boxes. Let alone we went through the rubble of the 9/11 crisis with a fine tooth comb, So fine that they found bone fragments the size of finger nail clippings to identify a victim. Yet, we couldn't find these... IRONICALLY "Orange" black boxes. Things are REALLY FISHY!
> 
> P.S. This perspective was one brought to attention by the show "Conspiracy Theory hosted by Jesse Ventura". I did not come up with any of that at all. Just happen to agree with Ventura's standpoint.



Steel becomes ductile when exposed to high temperatures for long periods.  WTC7 was on fire from the jet fuel and matter ejected from the other two towers from about 10:00 till 5:00 when it fell.  The whole building was involved and there were lots of plastics that burned at high temperatures through the whole day.  After several hours of heat, the steel just weakened enough that the building could no longer support its own weight.

The way steel was manufactured for a long time was it was formed in large retorts, poured into slabs, and the slabs were then run through rolling mills to be formed into the shapes that industry wanted.    Rolling mills  heated the steel to high temperatures and then worked it.

What happened to the WTC structures is that the fires just got hot enough for the steel to be ductile enough that it couldn't stand by itself anymore.

The fact that steel is ductile even at room temperature is one its advantages in construction.  Tall buildings sway in the wind, and the flexibility of steel is one of its selling points in this kind of environment.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 30, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> SlateRockwell said:
> 
> 
> > You know what really baffles me is the fact that nobody can explain why the third trade center building just fell for no reason. Lastly, nobody has recovered the black boxes from the airplanes. In the HISTORY of Black Boxes in the airplanes we have never had the problem of at least locating the site of these boxes. Let alone we went through the rubble of the 9/11 crisis with a fine tooth comb, So fine that they found bone fragments the size of finger nail clippings to identify a victim. Yet, we couldn't find these... IRONICALLY "Orange" black boxes. Things are REALLY FISHY!
> ...


slight correction
diesel fuel for the many emergency generators in the building


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> SlateRockwell said:
> 
> 
> > You know what really baffles me is the fact that nobody can explain why the third trade center building just fell for no reason. Lastly, nobody has recovered the black boxes from the airplanes. In the HISTORY of Black Boxes in the airplanes we have never had the problem of at least locating the site of these boxes. Let alone we went through the rubble of the 9/11 crisis with a fine tooth comb, So fine that they found bone fragments the size of finger nail clippings to identify a victim. Yet, we couldn't find these... IRONICALLY "Orange" black boxes. Things are REALLY FISHY!
> ...



STFU...


*This was the first known instance of fire causing the total collapse of a tall building,  


As for fuel fires, the team found that they could not have been sustained long enough, could not have generated sufficient heat to fail a critical column, and/or would have produced large amounts of visible smoke from Floors 5 and 6, which was not observed*.

*fuel oil fires played a role in the collapse of WTC 7*

NIST WTC 7 Investigation Finds Building Fires Caused Collapse, 08/21/08


*although the key elements of the core steel were demographically labeled. A careful reading of the NIST report shows that they have no evidence that the temperatures they predict as necessary for failure* 

OpEdNews - Page 2 of Article: Former Chief of NIST's Fire Science Division Calls for Independent Review of World Trade Center Investigation


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65Qg_-89Zr8]YouTube - Bad Ass Skyscraper Fires and Destruction!! Awesome!![/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 30, 2010)

eots said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > SlateRockwell said:
> ...


as you have had it explained to you SEVERAL TIMES

fires ALONE didnt cause the collapse, but had there been NO fires, WTC7 wouldnt have collapsed
so the fires are what caused the collapse
but not JUST the fires
it was a combination of SEVERAL factors


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2010)

*This was *the first known instance of *fire causing the total collapse *of a tall building, the agency stated as it released for public comment its WTC investigation report and 13 recommendations for improving building and fire safety.

NIST WTC 7 Investigation Finds Building Fires Caused Collapse, 08/21/08

Our study found that the fires in WTC 7, which were uncontrolled but otherwise similar to fires experienced in other tall buildings, *caused an extraordinary event,&#8221;* said NIST WTC Lead Investigator Shyam Sunder. &#8220;Heating of floor beams and girders caused a critical support column to fail, initiating a *fire-induced progressive* collapse that *brought the building down.&#8221;*


*fuel oil fires played a role in the collapse of WTC 7,&#8221; *

while debris impact from the collapse of WTC 1* initiated fires in *WTC 7, the resulting structural damage had* little effect *in causing the collapse of WTC 7.&#8221; 


NIST WTC 7 Investigation Finds Building Fires Caused Collapse, 08/21/08


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 30, 2010)

eots said:


> *This was *the first known instance of *fire causing the total collapse *of a tall building, the agency stated as it released for public comment its WTC investigation report and 13 recommendations for improving building and fire safety.
> 
> NIST WTC 7 Investigation Finds Building Fires Caused Collapse, 08/21/08
> 
> ...


no shit, dipshit


----------



## cbi0090 (Jan 30, 2010)

creativedreams said:


> High school level Physics calculations show Gravity on the World Trade Center Towers was 0.1 KiloTons of TNT-equivalent energy in *"action".*
> 
> The debris and dust erupted over 8.5 KiloTons of 'TNT' energy in *"reaction".*
> 
> ...



This is why you'll never understand what happened.  Your using high school physics.


----------



## Terral (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Baruch:

This Official Cover Story LIAR is here to push the Official Govt Cover Story no matter what anybody says. Period ...



Baruch Menachem said:


> Steel becomes ductile when exposed to high temperatures for long periods.



Bullony! We are talking about 2800-degree red-iron structural steel like this (my Topic) ...







... where box columns have sides measuring 4 inches thick! 'Steel' behaves one way in a laboratory, when disconnected from the larger steel-frame network. Any heat energy from building fires is absorbed by the massive steel girders, columns and beams and transmitted to cooler areas of the network MUCH faster than any single component can become 'ductile' (what a MORON!). Baruch talks about 2800-degree red-iron structural steel being exposed to high temperatures for 'long periods,' but WTC-2 collapsed from 'building fires' (the Govt LIE) within one hour!

OP Photograph Of WTC-7 

Click on the Opening Post Photograph and look at WTC-7 standing tall 'above' the dust cloud! WTC-7 stood *350 feet 'away' from WTC-1* (pic) and only one side of the 47-story skyscraper was exposed to any falling debris. And yet, WTC-7 includes thousands and thousands of 2800-degree red-iron structural steel connections (pic) that had to be 'cut' in order to transform this ...






.... into this little pile ...






... in a matter of seconds. Look at all the faces of adjacent buildings to realize WTC-7 (like WTC-1 and WTC-2) collapsed 'straight down' into its own footprint! You should always remember that some WTC-7 Girders measure 9 feet tall ...






... and all of these connections had to be 'cut' all over the skyscraper allowing the building to implode neatly into its own footprint.



Baruch Menachem said:


> WTC7 was on fire from the jet fuel and matter ejected from the other two towers from about 10:00 till 5:00 when it fell.



Bullony! This is Official Cover Story Speculation by a guy sent here to defend Official Cover Story LIES. WTC-7 imploded during a *'symmetrical collapse'* meaning that all four sides collapsed at the same time! Mr. Baruch has no explanation for how 'all' of the massive steel components were 'cut' on all sides of WTC-7 to create a symmetrical collapse ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qK4j32iuo"]WTC-7 Controlled Demolition Implosion[/ame]

... like any typical Controlled Demolition Implosion! If WTC-7 was affected by fires (not) or falling debris (not) from WTC-1 or WTC-2, then only 'one side' could possibly be affected! That means any 'weakened' side should collapse first and WTC-7 should have leaned over in that direction; which DID NOT HAPPEN. 



Baruch Menachem said:


> The whole building was involved and there were lots of plastics that burned at high temperatures through the whole day.  After several hours of heat, the steel just weakened enough that the building could no longer support its own weight.



Bullony! Building Fires typically burn between *800 and 1000 degrees* (SchwabCorp/UL Info) but structural red-iron steel melts at *2800 degrees *(911 Research).






Look at this picture of the North Tower showing a woman standing inside the impact hole! There are obviously NO high temperatures in this area, but all three skyscrapers suffered identical fates on the same day! And this bozo is trying to say that jet fuel (kerosene) traveled some 350 feet through the air to pass through WTC-7 exterior walls and through 3-hour spray-on insulation (pic) to create sufficient damage to cause the catastrophic collapse of the 47-story skyscraper!   



Baruch Menachem said:


> The way steel was manufactured for a long time was it was formed in large retorts, poured into slabs, and the slabs were then run through rolling mills to be formed into the shapes that industry wanted.    Rolling mills  heated the steel to high temperatures and then worked it.



I *'do'* (#3) know a lot about the demolition of commercial building structures and this guy is nothing but a Loyal Bushie/Obama LIAR. That is why his conjecture includes links to NOTHING and all of his posts are filled with Official Cover Story LIES,  but *STUPID Americans* (#7-10) will believe just about anything ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 30, 2010)

I would advise that you recheck a few things.

First, you seem to be bothered by the fact it fell strait down.  You seem to think the building should have gone over like a tree or something.  Recheck your high school physics book.  That is the way  it is supposed to happen.  Trees fall over because they have a diagonal cut at the base in the direction the lumberjack wants it to go.

Second, what is that 4000* number, actually?    I think it is the melting point.  It has been pointed out to you over and over again that steels loose most of their strength at temperatures a great deal lower.
Steel does not have to melt to fail.   

The Madrid and Peking building look substantially different in design from the WTC  buildings.  The WTC 1 & 2 did not have the lattice structure in your Madrid building.  Which also seems to have thick concrete floors and pillars quite different from the structures in NYC.

You subject steel to temperatures high enough for long enough, it will become week and easily bent.  It is how the beams were made in the first place.

If you notice your picture, the box may be 4", but the steel itself is only 1/2" and is made into a box.

thicker steel than in your picture can be heated and deformed quite easily.

From the ACW, some pictures of what was done to steels 4" thick, or thicker with just ordinary firewood.










Sherman's men were making 30 miles per day on foot.  They didn't have a lot of time to fool around, but enough time to get the job done.  They also got quite creative.  I have seen pictures where they formed letters from the twisted iron.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 30, 2010)

Terral said:


> Look at this picture of the North Tower showing a woman standing inside the impact hole! There are obviously NO high temperatures in this area, but all three skyscrapers suffered identical fates on the same day!



you twoofers are a bunch of fucking moronic assholes.

you think maybe the poor woman in the photo was standing in a very dangerous area of an airplane impact because MAYBE SHE WAS TRYING TO FIND A WAY OUT?!!! wouldnt that mean the the heat and the fire and smoke in the building was so bad that she had to crawl over building and aircraft debris to get to a hole in a building where she might be able to get some cool fresh air to survive a few more minutes?

you think she was there enjoying the view?!!!

seriously, how fucked up in the head must you be to think that this dying woman needs to be shown as some type of proof that bush and company killed her? 

YOU CAN SEE THE FIRE IN THE HOLE THAT WAS TRAPPING HER IN THAT AREA WHERE SHE LATER DIED.
you guys are assholes.


----------



## Terral (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Mr. Fizz:



Fizz said:


> you twoofers are a bunch of fucking moronic assholes.



And *Mr. Govt Cover Story Fizz* cool 'can' swear and embarrass himself ...












GL,

Terral


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 30, 2010)

creativedreams said:


> High school level Physics calculations show Gravity on the World Trade Center Towers was 0.1 KiloTons of TNT-equivalent energy in *"action".*
> 
> The debris and dust erupted over 8.5 KiloTons of 'TNT' energy in *"reaction".*



The WTC collapse happened in a vacuum?

If not, the problem becomes a tad bit more complicated than "high school physics".


----------



## Terral (Jan 30, 2010)

Hi Mr. Baruch:



Baruch Menachem said:


> I would advise that you recheck a few things.
> 
> First, you seem to be bothered by the fact it fell strait down.  You seem to think the building should have gone over like a tree or something ...



Save your Official Cover Story Stupidity ... that amounts to unbelievable hogwash! More that *1000 'real' Architects and Engineers* (AE911Truth.org) and *Scholars* (ScholarsForTruth) and *Demo Specialists *(#3) agree with me. We are looking at ...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73qK4j32iuo"]... 'TWO' Controlled Demolition Implosions ...[/ame]

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tIx2CVRxRXg]9/11 Coincidences (8/19)[/ame]

Watch the short video to realize Baruch is full of BS ...

GL,

Terral


----------



## Fizz (Jan 30, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Baruch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1000 out of how many millions? its insignificant. its less than one half of one tenth of one percent.

oh, and your list of engineers and architects include people that are neither architects nor engineers.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 30, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> Candycorn, Jesse Ventura was a NAVY Seal, Entertainer, Fighter, and more importantly a Governor.



None of which makes him right.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 30, 2010)

According to high school physics, the average person can throw a baseball about 1/2 a mile.  Since the only force you have to account for is gravity.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> Candycorn, Jesse Ventura was a NAVY Seal, Entertainer, Fighter, and more importantly a Governor. Have you done any of them? If so, I hope it's the latter. You want to talk about HERO? He served our country! HE IS FOR DAMN SURE A HERO!
> He dropped out of his Governor position for numerious reasons. The main one was because not only was he being bugged and spyed on... He had some shady character that were interrogating him on how he won his election. Some sort of board of people behind our country.
> I am OBVIOUSLY a big fan of "The Body". 9/11 Inside Job you are absolutely right! I will listen to Jesse Ventura before any of these corrupt idiots that run this country.



Believe me the best thing to do is ignore agent candy corn.This guy goes around trolling just about every political message board out there,he spends like 14 hours a day going to all these boards posting non stop bullshit.someone with THAT much time on their hands is obviously a disinformation agent.they got plants like him on message boards like this one everywhere.You can tell he isnt the only one of them that has come on here that is one.many people here are in so much denial,they have been taken in by the likes of the agents like him,fizz,gam and baruch.

their logic cracks me up,it doesnt matter to them  that hundreds of architects and engineers say they could have only come down cause of explosives,or that demolition experts,first responders,witnesses  and firemen have said the same thing nor that to accept the official version,you got to ignore the laws of physics that scientists have gone by for thousands of years. 

THEIR logic is since the corporate controlled media and government agencys said so,its automatically true.what a bunch of morons. its also not good enough for them that the many of the firefighters in new york called the 9/11 coverup commissions findings that fires caused the towers to collapse,that they called the investigation a half baked farce,NONE of that stuff matters to those fuckhead morons though  that have come on here and defended the official version..


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 30, 2010)

And anyone with a set of eyeballs and common sense solved 9/11 about 10 minutes after it happened.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> And anyone with a set of eyeballs and common sense solved 9/11 about 10 minutes after it happened.



those ones that had common sense solved it that explosives brought the towers down.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 30, 2010)

RadiomanATL said:


> And anyone with a set of eyeballs and common sense solved 9/11 about 10 minutes after it happened.



Yeah, those fucking planes flying into the buildings were kind of a tip-off.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Mr. Baruch:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plus THIS video you have shown many times also proves he is full of bullshit as well.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8n-nT-luFIw]YouTube - 9/11: Total Proof That Bombs Were Planted In The Buildings![/ame]

agents fizz and candycorn and others have never been able to debunk it.This fool Barach would be better off spreading his bullshit and lies to someone other than you since like you said,your a demolition expert which is why your  far more qualified than ANY of us that have come on here and posted on what caused those towers to collapse since you have a family owned demolition business.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 30, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> their logic cracks me up,it doesnt matter to them  that hundreds of architects and engineers say they could have only come down cause of explosives,or that demolition experts,first responders,witnesses  and firemen have said the same thing nor that to accept the official version,you got to ignore the laws of physics that scientists have gone by for thousands of years.



you are a fucking liar.

the hundreds are architects and engineers you are talking about are calling for a new investigation. they do NOT say "they could have only come down cause of explosives" (whatever the fuck that means).

hundreds of architects and engineers is a very small and insignificant percentage of the millions of architects and engineers in the world. its something like like one half of one tenth of one percent. its ridiculously low. the fact that you bring this up as some type of proof is laughable.

and to top it off, some of the people on the list are neither architects nor engineers!! there is a guy that builds swimming pools on the list!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> > And anyone with a set of eyeballs and common sense solved 9/11 about 10 minutes after it happened.
> ...



Loyal Bush dupe,they needed those planes to fly into the towers so they could use that as their fairy tale to spread that the planes striking the towers and the fire caused it to collapse.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 30, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> agents fizz and candycorn and others have never been able to debunk it.



Agents Fizz and Candycorn, your cover has been compromised.  Report back to the safe house immediately to await further instructions and new identities to be issued from company HQ upon your reactivation for future missions.

Of fuck, I just blew my cover too.  We aren't very good at this, are we?

Oh well, see you at the safe house, I'll bring the beer.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 30, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



you guys cant even get your story straight. there were planes piloted by remote control, then there were no planes at all, then the jews did it, then bush did it, then it was a missile, then it was an A3, then the flights were cancelled, then explosive demolitions, then when explosive demolitions were proven wrong it was thermite, then when thermite was wrong it was nano-thermite...

get your fucking story straight!!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 30, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> Candycorn, Jesse Ventura was a NAVY Seal, Entertainer, Fighter, and more importantly a Governor. Have you done any of them? If so, I hope it's the latter. You want to talk about HERO? He served our country! HE IS FOR DAMN SURE A HERO!
> He dropped out of his Governor position for numerious reasons. The main one was because not only was he being bugged and spyed on... He had some shady character that were interrogating him on how he won his election. Some sort of board of people behind our country.
> I am OBVIOUSLY a big fan of "The Body". 9/11 Inside Job you are absolutely right! I will listen to Jesse Ventura before any of these corrupt idiots that run this country.



Where are you appearing we'd love to see the rest of your standup act, because so far you are hilarious.

 Ventura LOL


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 30, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > RadiomanATL said:
> ...



I fucking hate Bush, so go eat a dick.

However, simply because I hate Bush and think he was one of the worst Presidents in modern history doesn't mean I automatically think he was involved in the greatest criminal conspiracy in the history of our country.  

See, you are able to delineate between extremes when you possess the power of abstract though.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...




Dude you just proved what a moron you are.so what if you hate Bush,saying you hate Bush is something many people such as yourself are not uncomforatable with.

Having to admit that your own government did something so horrible to its own people like this IS uncomforatble for you so you live in denial and ignore what the experts and the evidence proves and are only interested in what the government agencys and corporate controlled media tell you or these disinformation agents that have penetrated these boards say.THAT is a loyal Bush dupe.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > agents fizz and candycorn and others have never been able to debunk it.
> ...



the truth scares you so much that your only willing to listen to what those agents have to post.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 30, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Dude you just proved what a moron you are.so what if you hate Bush,saying you hate Bush is something many people such as yourself are not uncomforatable with.
> 
> Having to admit that your own government did something so horrible to its own people like this IS uncomforatble for you so you live in denial and ignore what the experts and the evidence proves and are only interested in what the government agencys and corporate controlled media tell you or these disinformation agents that have penetrated these boards say.THAT is a loyal Bush dupe.



Dude, with such circular logic, I can see why you are a simpleton.  

You don't have to take my word that I hate Bush, but you can sort through my previous posts.   Or you can ask Divecon, who has been aware of my disdain for Bush for about six years.  Of course, since everything is a conspiracy, you will simply dismiss all that as a conspiracy too.  

Furthermore, I don't have to admit shit, jacknuts.  I don't fucking believe the government was involved, so I am not "suppressing" any sort of terrible thoughts.  Your "experts" have yet to impress me or cause me to reconsider what I believe.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 30, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> geauxtohell said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



You aren't in possession of the truth.  A more accurate statement is "The possibility that the government is involved scares you so much......."

To which I would reply:  it doesn't scare me at all.  If the government was involved, responsible parties should be apprehended and tried for treason.

I simply don't believe the government was involved, and all your pouting isn't going to change that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Dude you just proved what a moron you are.so what if you hate Bush,saying you hate Bush is something many people such as yourself are not uncomforatable with.
> ...



of course they dont impress you because you only see what you WANT to see and hear what you WANT to hear,of course you dont have to admit jackshit,you wont cause your in denial. oh and for your information,even accepting the fairy tales of the government that the fires caused the towers to collapse,the official version of the governments IS a conspiracy since you only need  two or more people for it to be a conspiracy.19 men were officially involved, therefore a conspiracy existed.

the fact that you would ask me to read anything that idiot moron DITZCON has to say  is all the evidence in the world that your a moron like him.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...



of course you dont believe in it cause your in denial. sure they should but their not and thats what scares you.Im not pouting,im laughing at your stupidity you keep displaying.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 30, 2010)

Hey Bush dupe,this madrid fire burned hours on end and lit up like a torch, was far more intense than the world trade centers fires were yet it did not collapse. as we both know you wont acknowledge that to be true or watch any of those videos since the truth doesnt interest you.keep being the loyal Bush dupe you are and keep your head buried in the sand.Thats your choice,I dont care. 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=th2bnG_7UyY]YouTube - Windsor Building Fire BBC Report[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 30, 2010)

Fizz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > geauxtohell said:
> ...


and then it was super thermite PAINT
LOL


----------



## RadiomanATL (Jan 30, 2010)

Looney fucking tunes.

That is all.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 30, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey Bush dupe,this madrid fire burned hours on end and lit up like a torch, was far more intense than the world trade centers fires were yet it did not collapse. as we both know you wont acknowledge that to be true or watch any of those videos since the truth doesnt interest you.keep being the loyal Bush dupe you are and keep your head buried in the sand.Thats your choice,I dont care.
> YouTube - Windsor Building Fire BBC Report


and the madrid building was of VASTLY different construction and the parts of that building that were of similar construction all COLLAPSED, dipshit


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2010)

This was the first known instance of fire causing the total collapse of a tall building, the agency stated as it released for public comment its WTC investigation report and 13 recommendations for improving building and fire safety &#8220;Our study found that the fires in WTC 7, which were uncontrolled but otherwise similar to fires experienced in other tall buildings, caused an extraordinary event,&#8221;.http://www.nist.gov/public_affairs/releases/wtc082108.html

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=65Qg_-89Zr8]YouTube - Bad Ass Skyscraper Fires and Destruction!! Awesome!![/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 30, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey Bush dupe,this madrid fire burned hours on end and lit up like a torch, was far more intense than the world trade centers fires were yet it did not collapse. as we both know you wont acknowledge that to be true or watch any of those videos since the truth doesnt interest you.keep being the loyal Bush dupe you are and keep your head buried in the sand.Thats your choice,I dont care.
> YouTube - Windsor Building Fire BBC Report



"On the night of February 12, 2005, a fire started in the Windsor building in Madrid, Spain, a 32-story tower framed in steel-reinforced concrete. At its peak, the fire, which burned for almost a day, completely engulfed the upper ten stories of the building. More than 100 firefighters battled to prevent the uncontrollable blaze from spreading to other buildings. 

During the night the building shedded larged pieces, which crashed to the ground.   

The fire apparently caused the collapse of the top floor spans surrounding the still-standing core structure of the ten uppermost floors."

What more need we say? Other than it was only a 32 story building, so there is the size difference and was the construction the same? And let us not forget that the fire caused the collapse of the top floor spans....... But wait, fire can't do that can it?


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2010)

huge difference between a small ..uneven. slow  _partial_ collapse of a structure thats burned for a day in a fully engaged fire and this....lol..lol...moron


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LD06SAf0p9A]YouTube - wtc 7 collapse[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jan 30, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zv7BImVvEyk]YouTube - WTC7 -- This is an Orange[/ame]


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 30, 2010)

Did u calculate the weight of the PEOPLE and all the STUFF and the aditional weight of the JETS that SLAMMED into the tower? No? I thought not.


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 30, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey Bush dupe,this madrid fire burned hours on end and lit up like a torch, was far more intense than the world trade centers fires were yet it did not collapse. as we both know you wont acknowledge that to be true or watch any of those videos since the truth doesnt interest you.keep being the loyal Bush dupe you are and keep your head buried in the sand.Thats your choice,I dont care.
> YouTube - Windsor Building Fire BBC Report







Does anyoneelse see the face of JESUS in this picture?


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 30, 2010)

You know what? I would believe that WTC7 flew a thousand feet into the air did a somersault and pancked into the ground before I would believe the most MASSIVE conspiracy of ALL TIME was PERFECTLY performed by one of the most INEPT gov'ts of all time (BUSH!)


----------



## Cold Fusion38 (Jan 30, 2010)

Fizz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > their logic cracks me up,it doesnt matter to them  that hundreds of architects and engineers say they could have only come down cause of explosives,or that demolition experts,first responders,witnesses  and firemen have said the same thing nor that to accept the official version,you got to ignore the laws of physics that scientists have gone by for thousands of years.
> ...






Hey come on now have you ever seen a BURNING SWIMMING POOL COLAPSE!!!???


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 30, 2010)

eots said:


> huge difference between a small ..uneven. slow  _partial_ collapse of a structure thats burned for a day in a fully engaged fire and this....lol..lol...moron
> 
> 
> YouTube - wtc 7 collapse



Once again , and this time I'll type slower so even EOTS can read it.......

"On the night of February 12, 2005, a fire started in the Windsor building in Madrid, Spain, a 32-story tower framed in steel-reinforced concrete. At its peak, the fire, which burned for almost a day, completely engulfed the upper ten stories of the building. More than 100 firefighters battled to prevent the uncontrollable blaze from spreading to other buildings.

During the night the building shedded larged pieces, which crashed to the ground.

The fire apparently caused the collapse of the top floor spans surrounding the still-standing core structure of the ten uppermost floors."


----------



## SlateRockwell (Jan 31, 2010)

Fizz, Timothy Mcveigh is the EXACT reason why people who serve in the military are heroes. Sounds Weird, Please stick with me here. 
The fact that these people risk their lives and mental insanity for the sake of the rest of us, THAT'S A HERO. Timothy Mcveigh is a product of the risk that these people put on the line when they join. I do not have any friends or family in the military... but I give the upmost respect to them. 
Jesse Venture was sane enough to become a Governor. He is well educated and did his job (Doesn't matter how good or bad he was.) with honesty and with no corruption. He lost his good paying jobs with NBC because he was not for the war, When it was not popular to be against the war. He said that this war was a mistake. Sure, he sounded insane then... How about now???
Jesse Ventura is not only a HERO, he is a role model.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 31, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> Fizz, Timothy Mcveigh is the EXACT reason why people who serve in the military are heroes. Sounds Weird, Please stick with me here.
> The fact that these people risk their lives and mental insanity for the sake of the rest of us, THAT'S A HERO. Timothy Mcveigh is a product of the risk that these people put on the line when they join. I do not have any friends or family in the military... but I give the upmost respect to them.
> Jesse Venture was sane enough to become a Governor. He is well educated and did his job (Doesn't matter how good or bad he was.) with honesty and with no corruption. He lost his good paying jobs with NBC because he was not for the war, When it was not popular to be against the war. He said that this war was a mistake. Sure, he sounded insane then... How about now???
> Jesse Ventura is not only a HERO, he is a role model.



Give me a break.  McVeigh was a lunatic not a hero, and he was most likely disturbed long before he donned a uniform.  The speculation is that McVeigh's failure to get selected for Special Forces is what pushed him over the edge.  If something that trivial was the proverbial straw that broke the camel's back, the camel didn't have much of a back to begin with.


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 31, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> of course you dont believe in it cause your in denial. sure they should but their not and thats what scares you.Im not pouting,im laughing at your stupidity you keep displaying.



No, you see, this is where you goofy conspiracy theorists run into logical brick walls.

You think there is some sort of automatic utility that comes with believing the conspiracy and anyone that doesn't believe it is some sort of sheep, secret agent, or idiot.

You never mention the fact that most of us have heard what you have to say and still don't believe your "theories".  

Simply because you are unable to convince other people that you are right doesn't make you more right and everyone else more stupid.

To that point, I am not in denial about anything.  I simply don't buy your side's claims and for every expert you have, there are a experts who dispute what they say.  

So when you name call after we don't give you instant credibility, you are, in fact, pouting.


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jan 31, 2010)

eots said:


> YouTube - WTC7 -- This is an Orange



Only a complete fucking moron believes stuff like this...but have at it..


----------



## Truthmatters (Jan 31, 2010)

Why not reinvestigate and find out for once and for all WHY it happened like it did.

Remember they did lie us into war , what else were they willing to LIE about?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 31, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> Fizz, Timothy Mcveigh is the EXACT reason why people who serve in the military are heroes. Sounds Weird, Please stick with me here.
> The fact that these people risk their lives and mental insanity for the sake of the rest of us, THAT'S A HERO. Timothy Mcveigh is a product of the risk that these people put on the line when they join. I do not have any friends or family in the military... but I give the upmost respect to them.


So, you are saying that the military caused him to blow up the Murrah building?



SlateRockwell said:


> Jesse Venture was sane enough to become a Governor. He is well educated and did his job (Doesn't matter how good or bad he was.) with honesty and with no corruption. He lost his good paying jobs with NBC because he was not for the war, When it was not popular to be against the war. He said that this war was a mistake. Sure, he sounded insane then... How about now???
> Jesse Ventura is not only a HERO, he is a role model.



If you think that Ventura is a role model, are you saying that outright lying is a trait you want to see in our children?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 31, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Why not reinvestigate and find out for once and for all WHY it happened like it did.
> 
> Remember they did lie us into war , what else were they willing to LIE about?



There was an investigation:

12 public hearings.
Over 1,000 hours of interviews
Over 2.5 million documents examined.

What more do you want?  You said the words "WHY it happened like it did".  Since the tallest building to ever be imploded was several hundred feet shorter than either WTC tower, there is no playbook on such matters.  You have physics which was well served by the appearance of the towers imploding just like they did.  

Floors of buildings can support only so much weight.  When the structural apparatus supporting the floors above gives out, it is up to the floor itself to sustain the weight of all of the floors above.  So you had this pancaking effect that went on and was apparent to any and all who saw the events of 9/11.

If your "why" is what caused the collapse (terrorists with planes versus some super-secret government conspiracy) the only thing I can say to you is that no conspiracy theory ever put forward sounds remotely plausible.  

For example, you are supposed to believe that 3 buildings whose height had never before been a victim of controlled demo were selected to be brought down by controlled demolition.  Why would that take place?   I mean if you're a conspirator and you have any target in the US  you want to attack via controlled demolition, why would you select a physically impossible (or at least physically never-been-done-before) target?  

Doesn't it seem much more plausible that the terrorists who are at the controls of airborne jets needed to hit two of the largest buildings in the world because they were easier targets to recognize from the air than, lets say, 30 Rock or 5 Park Avenue?  The third building hit was the Pentagon which was, and still is, the largest office building in the world.  

But back to your original question, investigations were done and they are, to date, bulletproof.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 31, 2010)

geauxtohell said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > of course you dont believe in it cause your in denial. sure they should but their not and thats what scares you.Im not pouting,im laughing at your stupidity you keep displaying.
> ...



The thing is we do see the same things as you do.  We look at your evidence.  We also look at the evidence from the other side.

Your experts are folks like likes of that swimming pool contractor mentioned above, or Jessie Ventura.  On the other side we have the NIST.    I don't put much faith experts. They can be paid to lie, and they have their own axes to grind.   I put more faith in what the tell me, and how it relates to my experience.    What I am being told by the Troofers is wildly inconsistent, requires complete suspension of disbelief (Like people won't notice folks wandering about the building, drilling holes in support columns and running det cord everywhere) requires us to ignore what is obvious in support of weird speculation, a conspiracy of thousands who all of them keep their mouths shut...

You are asking us to disbelieve the probable because you insist that 15 diametrically opposed impossible things did happen, just on your say so because you think some one else is less than honest.

So in the market place of ideas, your kool aid just wont' sell because the competition's Kool aid looks better and is easier to swallow.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 31, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Why not reinvestigate and find out for once and for all WHY it happened like it did.



go right ahead and investigate again if you like.

meanwhile, i think the investigations that have happened already, such as the 9/11 commission and the NIST, already show "why it happened like it did".

feel free to post evidence to the contrary if you have any. (because all anybody seems to have is wild, moronic theories without any evidence at all).


----------



## geauxtohell (Jan 31, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> The thing is we do see the same things as you do.  We look at your evidence.  We also look at the evidence from the other side.
> 
> Your experts are folks like likes of that swimming pool contractor mentioned above, or Jessie Ventura.  On the other side we have the NIST.    I don't put much faith experts. They can be paid to lie, and they have their own axes to grind.   I put more faith in what the tell me, and how it relates to my experience.    What I am being told by the Troofers is wildly inconsistent, requires complete suspension of disbelief (Like people won't notice folks wandering about the building, drilling holes in support columns and running det cord everywhere) requires us to ignore what is obvious in support of weird speculation, a conspiracy of thousands who all of them keep their mouths shut...
> 
> ...



Uh, I am not a "truther".  Other than that, I agree with you.  All conspiracy theories require some article of faith where there is no quantitative evidence to support a hole.  In this instance, the hole is either ignored or explained away as part of the "conspiracy".


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 31, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> Did u calculate the weight of the PEOPLE and all the STUFF and the aditional weight of the JETS that SLAMMED into the tower? No? I thought not.



Uh the designers DID calculate all that stuff.if you ever did any research instead of seeing only what you WANT to see,you would know that. we have posted the frank demartini whop was the construction manager  video countless numbers of times for you 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists to watch too many times to remember,but since you all only see what you want to see,you never watch it.just like none of you have watched any of these videos here we have posted.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 31, 2010)

Cold Fusion38 said:


> You know what? I would believe that WTC7 flew a thousand feet into the air did a somersault and pancked into the ground before I would believe the most MASSIVE conspiracy of ALL TIME was PERFECTLY performed by one of the most INEPT gov'ts of all time (BUSH!)



see thats your mistake you 9/11 apologists always make is you assume Bush orchestrated it and planned it all.Bush is too incompetent and yes too inept to orchestrate something like this,but Cheney and  other members of the Bush administration are not.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 31, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Why not reinvestigate and find out for once and for all WHY it happened like it did.
> 
> Remember they did lie us into war , what else were they willing to LIE about?




Simply because they dont want a new investigation that would  be an independent one cause the truth would have to be told is why.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 31, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> Fizz, Timothy Mcveigh is the EXACT reason why people who serve in the military are heroes. Sounds Weird, Please stick with me here.
> The fact that these people risk their lives and mental insanity for the sake of the rest of us, THAT'S A HERO. Timothy Mcveigh is a product of the risk that these people put on the line when they join. I do not have any friends or family in the military... but I give the upmost respect to them.
> Jesse Venture was sane enough to become a Governor. He is well educated and did his job (Doesn't matter how good or bad he was.) with honesty and with no corruption. He lost his good paying jobs with NBC because he was not for the war, When it was not popular to be against the war. He said that this war was a mistake. Sure, he sounded insane then... How about now???
> Jesse Ventura is not only a HERO, he is a role model.



well said. yeah go ahead 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists,continue to live in denial and keep your head buried in the sand like an ostrich,keep making yourselfs look like prize idiots ignoring what hundreds of architects and enginners say not to mention demolition experts,firemen,first responders,the worlds renown scientists,witnesses,continue being an idiot moron saying-"your list of experts doesnt impress me." and continue being impressed by the corporate controlled media and government agencys that have never been known to report the truth and to listen what these disinformation agents have told you.Continue to look like prized idiots.Thats your choice to embarrass yourselfs,I dont care.hahahahahahahahahahahaha,priceless,I love it.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Why not reinvestigate and find out for once and for all WHY it happened like it did.
> ...



If we somehow did have a new investigation you would still say the same shit because even a new investigation would prove that all your nutcase theories are exactly that. None of you truthers have provided a scrap of physical evidence to prove any major point of the 9-11 commission report wrong. And until you can produce tangible physical evidence proving those major pints wrong you will never get a new investigation.


----------



## SlateRockwell (Jan 31, 2010)

Candy, that is EXACTLY what I am saying about Timothy Mcveigh. He said himself that what made him go insane was the fact that he was ordered to decapitate an Iraqi Soldier he deemed innocent on his first day of war. 
What his motivation to bomb the buildings was his dislike of Waco. Now, what I am saying is any person that is sane would of not acted out in that fashion over Waco. He was obviously insane before that. Geauxtohell, I never said Mcveigh was a hero... If you read the entire conversation you would see I am talking about Ventura. I used Mcveigh as an requested example to show you why the people who serve our country are heros. 

As for Ventura, I am going to be honest with you, I don't really know what the "Liar" thing is about. I have heard people say that about him before. I guess that's going to be a job for Google. I have always seen him as honest and true to his beliefs. I know he also got in trouble because he said that the country will be better off when George W. Bush is out of office. Again, just like his war comment, it was when it was not a popular opinion. 
If you must know Candy, No. It is not the trait of being a liar. It is the trait of administering the flawless sleeperhold. Now that's a lost art! (I am kidding)
While we are on the subject, Who do you think is a good role model?


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 31, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Why not reinvestigate and find out for once and for all WHY it happened like it did.
> ...


it would be a waste of time and money because you fucking morons wouldnt accept it just like you dont accept the truth NOW


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jan 31, 2010)

Btw Baruch,you cant even get your lies and disinformation straight about the cause of the towers collapse with your other disinformation agent buddies on here in the fact that your the first one that has EVER come on here and said that the keroscene from the jet fuel melted the towers.Lol.

All the other disinformation agents that have come on here in the past and present have ALL said it didnt melt the steel it just weakend it which caused the collapse which btw,has been proven false as well. YOU cant even get your stories straight with your other disinformation agent trolls on here. lol.

Dont know how to break this to you agent,but you know nothing about steel temperatures or the heat of jet fuel.Like I said,even the other 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists have all aknowledged on here always that Jet fuel only reaches temps of 1800 degrees F and that steel doesnt begin to melt till temps of 2800 degrees F.Nice try though.lol.You really should consult with THEM first before deciding what lies to spread in the future.lol.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 31, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Why not reinvestigate and find out for once and for all WHY it happened like it did.
> ...



investigate all you want.

its been investigated many times by many organizations. the conclusions are always the same.

then you cry about the outcome and say "we need a new investigation".

you plan to keep investigating until you get the outcome you want. the problem is that all the evidence points to the same conclusions that have been reached already.


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 31, 2010)

Wonder why no one rants about Flight 93.  Now THAT is a conspiracy theory I could get into.  There was NO plane in that hole.  What happened to it?  Where was all the junk, luggage, bodies, etc?  Nothing there but a hole.  Where was the plane?


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 31, 2010)

Troofers deny that airplanes flew into the buildings.    There are movies of airplanes hitting all three buildings involved.  Pay no attention to what you see... It was really remote controlled missiles disguised as aircraft.

Troofers deny that flight 93 was forced down because of a revolt in the cabin. Troofers deny that flight 93 was responsible for that scar in the hillside.

Troofers insist that the buildings were all brought down by controlled demolition.   Which would have required many months of advance preparation, and that no one at the time would ask any questions about maintenance guys all over the place stringing det cord and drilling holes in the supports.

Troofers deny that the existence of Mohammed Atta and his cohort had any relation to the impact of these aircraft into the buildings.

Troofers somehow think that the collapse of the buildings is more important than the impact of the aircraft into the buildings.  They seem to believe that if the buildings had remained standing, Bush could not have conned the public into the war.  The 3000 casualties and the brutal way it was engineered were not a goad enough to for the public and Bush to move.

Troofers believe that Bush meant to mount a coup like Hitler did in the wake of the Reichstag fire.. forgetting that in the 7 years and three months after 9/11, he never did any such thing, and that he has been replaced already just doesn't matter.  Bush=Hitler.  QED.  Or something like that.

Troofers believe that the government scooped up all the passengers and killed and disposed of the bodies in some secret location.   Why... too keep a secret of course.  Forgetting that killing and disposing of the bodies would require more secret keeping.

Troofers believe that the Solicitor General put his wife on the plane knowing she would be killed.   Such a bum husband, that guy.   Almost as bad as Senator Edwards.

Troofers conduct weird experiments and do weirder analogies that don't so much prove their point, as prove troofers need to get a life.

Troofers shouldn't be let near Occam's razor, as they might hurt themselves.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 31, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Wonder why no one rants about Flight 93.  Now THAT is a conspiracy theory I could get into.  There was NO plane in that hole.  What happened to it?  Where was all the junk, luggage, bodies, etc?  Nothing there but a hole.  Where was the plane?



because its already been proven that 95% of the wreckage was recovered, the black boxes were recovered and your "empty hole" had thousands of pounds of airplane parts in it. plus the DNA from the passengers and crew matched the body parts found at the site.


----------



## DiveCon (Jan 31, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Wonder why no one rants about Flight 93.  Now THAT is a conspiracy theory I could get into.  There was NO plane in that hole.  What happened to it?  Where was all the junk, luggage, bodies, etc?  Nothing there but a hole.  Where was the plane?


they pulled about 95% of the plane from that "empty" hole
learn the facts before you make yourself look even more stupid


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 31, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Wonder why no one rants about Flight 93.  Now THAT is a conspiracy theory I could get into.  There was NO plane in that hole.  What happened to it?  Where was all the junk, luggage, bodies, etc?  Nothing there but a hole.  Where was the plane?



One of the bits of dishonesty of the Troofer movement is they only show one picture from one perspective.  Thing hit very fast and very hard, and the detrius was spread over a wide area outside the range of the pictures the troofers like to use.

There was a large wooded area near the divot, and the debris scattered into there.






Also, as a general rule, news organizations don't show pictures of dead bodies or body portions.  The national enquirer to the contrary, and they usually only do the body in a box.  So they wouldn't do that.

There are pictures of debris from the crash.  The plane seems to have been going at a very fast rate when it hit.  The destruction seems to have been pretty comprehensive.


----------



## Sunshine (Jan 31, 2010)

Fizz said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder why no one rants about Flight 93.  Now THAT is a conspiracy theory I could get into.  There was NO plane in that hole.  What happened to it?  Where was all the junk, luggage, bodies, etc?  Nothing there but a hole.  Where was the plane?
> ...





DiveCon said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder why no one rants about Flight 93.  Now THAT is a conspiracy theory I could get into.  There was NO plane in that hole.  What happened to it?  Where was all the junk, luggage, bodies, etc?  Nothing there but a hole.  Where was the plane?
> ...





Baruch Menachem said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder why no one rants about Flight 93.  Now THAT is a conspiracy theory I could get into.  There was NO plane in that hole.  What happened to it?  Where was all the junk, luggage, bodies, etc?  Nothing there but a hole.  Where was the plane?
> ...






Links?

And FYI, I am not stupid.


----------



## CurveLight (Jan 31, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> Physics doesn't lie
> 
> How much explosive is needed to blow up the world trade centers?




They weren't blown up.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 31, 2010)

I showed pics from a troofer site.

I have to admit I had not heard that they had fished stuff out of that hole.  Bear in mind, that thing was moving at 600+mph when it hit. What was inside was aluminum, plastic and soft tissue.  None of which is engineered for 600mph impacts with the ground.

Dive Con is attracted to this section like Jimmy Swaggart to a brothel. He knows it is unhealthy self destructive and he comes here anyway.   He hears these arguments on a regular basis, and he gets testy.


----------



## creativedreams (Jan 31, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Links?
> 
> And FYI, I am not stupid.



No you obviously have some common sense and likely not one of the fulltime disinfo agents stuck to the net...

There are some basic core facts that are indisputable descrepencies to the official story.....somehow the net is plastered with a huge smokescreen of disinformation that makes it a daunting task to research 9/11 and find them.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jan 31, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Wonder why no one rants about Flight 93.  Now THAT is a conspiracy theory I could get into.  There was NO plane in that hole.  What happened to it?  Where was all the junk, luggage, bodies, etc?  Nothing there but a hole.  Where was the plane?



They recovered 95% of the plane that you want to believe was not in that hole. Do some research. Something other than Loose change maybe.


----------



## Fizz (Jan 31, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Links?
> 
> And FYI, I am not stupid.



U.S.D.C. Eastern District of Virginia

and some pics of the "empty hole" with various stuff found in and around it.


----------



## candycorn (Jan 31, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> While we are on the subject, Who do you think is a good role model?


*
It is dependent on the topic at hand.  

If you're saying about being a vocalist, I would say Rod Stewart due to his longevity and the fact that his voice has been consistent throughout; he didn't bend to the standard of the time and became the standard IMHO.  Now if the topic is personal stability, I doubt you'd want to model after Rod Stewart.

As for Jesse Ventura being a role model, perhaps if you're talking about re-inventing yourself.  If you're talking about someone committed to the "truth", you should look at two things; the abject silliness of his trade for the better part of his life (professional wrestling) and the current theater he is putting on that totally ignores concrete evidence in favor of hearsay, junk science (when science is used at all), and bizarre conclusions drawn from the lightest clowns you can find on the subject.  

Frankly Jesse is cashing in on the weak minded dolts and for that, I guess you can call him a role model in business; for me...I'll stick with Demming and Welch.  *
*
As for your statement about McVeigh; can you please explain to us why there hasn't been something like 350,000 truck bombs going off if the Military is doing that to the soldiers?  I'm guessing he was warped from jump street.  What do you think?*


----------



## candycorn (Jan 31, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Btw Baruch,you cant even get your lies and disinformation straight about the cause of the towers collapse with your other disinformation agent buddies on here in the fact that your the first one that has EVER come on here and said that the keroscene from the jet fuel melted the towers.Lol.
> 
> All the other disinformation agents that have come on here in the past and present have ALL said it didnt melt the steel it just weakend it which caused the collapse which btw,has been proven false as well. YOU cant even get your stories straight with your other disinformation agent trolls on here. lol.
> 
> Dont know how to break this to you agent,but you know nothing about steel temperatures or the heat of jet fuel.Like I said,even the other 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists have all aknowledged on here always that Jet fuel only reaches temps of 1800 degrees F and that steel doesnt begin to melt till temps of 2800 degrees F.Nice try though.lol.You really should consult with THEM first before deciding what lies to spread in the future.lol.


----------



## SlateRockwell (Jan 31, 2010)

My opinion on Mcveigh's PDSS (Post Dramatic Stress Syndrome) is he is one of the smallest percentile to take it to the degree he took it to. Now, if your asking me why is Mcveigh the only soldier that resorted to murder with PDSS, this one is easy. I put up my posts through an Iphone, so I don't think that I can put up links. On a documentary on HDNet via Dan Rather's Reports, they talked about soldier's homicidal, Suicidal, Genocidal tendencies through PDSS. It is a LARGE number! They had stories of soldiers coming home from Iraq and not showing the faintest hint of being the same person they were before they served their time. Soldiers and Military Personel killing is not uncommon at all. Remember the psychologist just this past year that went on a killing spree? Not, every person reacts the same way. Again, people like Mcveigh and  Maj. Nidal Hasan are the smallest percentile... But are indeed another example of an epidemic that is a severely an ongoing problem.  
I wrote this before, and I'll write this again. I do not have or had any friends or family that have served in the military. I respect to the upmost for they have given something that is a thing they can't get back .... Their Time and their livelihood. For the sake of us.  For that, I can say to every person that has served in any branch of the military. GOOD OR BAD, weak or strong, Big or small,  I don't care what anybody says! ... THANK YOU! YOU ARE MY HERO!!!!!!!!


----------



## candycorn (Jan 31, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Why not reinvestigate and find out for once and for all WHY it happened like it did.
> 
> Remember they did lie us into war , what else were they willing to LIE about?



Oh and there is one other thing..."they" and the 9/11 Commissioners are not the same thing.  If "they" did "lie us into war", you should keep in mind that no Afghans or Iraqi nationals are used...doesn't that seem strange to not use dissidents or even highly placed operatives of those nations to do these supposed hijackings?  

If "they" were lying and the likes of Atta and the others are stooges.   Why not give them a better back story than being Egyptians and Saudis?  What would it have hurt...even if they did not eventually go to war? Sort of a "keep your options open" strategy "they" would have thought of.

This is an obscure detail I suppose but using stooges and not giving them a more useful back story seems like a free precaution they did not take advantage of; right?

Now, what if Atta and company are not stooges?  Then you would have to believe that the 19 hijackers with ties to Al Queda ended up on flights that were commandeered electronically by "them".  Pretty hard to believe that they would go through the trouble of placing them on planes and not giving them a more useful back story...don't you think?

The ties to Al Queda are interesting as well; are they not?  If you were going to pick an enemy to attack, would you want it to be this ghost-like existance on the other side of the world with few targets to hit, few videos that you can show of precision bombing runs by the air force or by the Navy bombers or would you want it to be something with fixed targets--think Desert Strom--that you can show on the 6 o'clock news--us blowing the crapola out of?  

In other words, would you rather fight people not in uniform or people in uniform?  I would surmise people in uniform seeing as how we rolled up Nazi Germany in about 13 months after D-Day when we didn't have the advantages we have today (cruise missiles, satellite support, etc...).  Do you remember the Viet Nam Conflict?  It was much different than WWII.  Lyndon Johnson had it consume his Presidency so much he didn't run for re-election when he had the chance.  He was the first President since the 1920's to do so if I recall.  So "they", you're saying, made a calculated effort to *NOT* indict the government of Iraq or the government of Afghanistan or any other government that they could have disposed of easily (how long did Desert Storm last) *in favor of* a guerrilla style war whose execution is very hard and whose operations are not ones you can show on CNN.  

In other words, pin it on Saddam, not Bin Laden; perhaps you can give me a reason why "they" chose Bin Laden over Saddam?


----------



## eots (Jan 31, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Why not reinvestigate and find out for once and for all WHY it happened like it did.
> ...



In other words.._ramble babbel blah blah huh what???..._

*shut the fuck up*


----------



## candycorn (Jan 31, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> My opinion on Mcveigh's PDSS (Post Dramatic Stress Syndrome) is he is one of the smallest percentile to take it to the degree he took it to. Now, if your asking me why is Mcveigh the only soldier that resorted to murder with PDSS, this one is easy. I put up my posts through an Iphone, so I don't think that I can put up links. On a documentary on HDNet via Dan Rather's Reports, they talked about soldier's homicidal, Suicidal, Genocidal tendencies through PDSS. It is a LARGE number! They had stories of soldiers coming home from Iraq and not showing the faintest hint of being the same person they were before they served their time. Soldiers and Military Personel killing is not uncommon at all. Remember the psychologist just this past year that went on a killing spree? Not, every person reacts the same way. Again, people like Mcveigh and  Maj. Nidal Hasan are the smallest percentile... But are indeed another example of an epidemic that is a severely an ongoing problem.
> I wrote this before, and I'll write this again. I do not have or had any friends or family that have served in the military. I respect to the upmost for they have given something that is a thing they can't get back .... Their Time and their livelihood. For the sake of us.  For that, I can say to every person that has served in any branch of the military. GOOD OR BAD, weak or strong, Big or small,  I don't care what anybody says! ... THANK YOU! YOU ARE MY HERO!!!!!!!!



I work for a health care facility that manages a number of clinics (although I am not a health care professional--logistics expert or the closest thing they have to it).  We see PTSD cases since some of it involves a mis-trust of the VA.  But if you look at PTSD dating back to Viet Nam, Bosnia, Panama, Greneda, and of course Desert Storm, Iraqi Freedom, 
Afghan Freedom and take the hundreds of thousands if not millions of men who served, so far, we have one mass murderer who went to the lengths of McVeigh.  I think your linkage to PTSD is suspect at best but who really knows how that cracker crumbled. 

One thing, I feel, is certain is that if the military did that to him, the raw materials were there long before he was in uniform and I think you would have had the same end result for the Murrah Building as well as McVeigh whether or not he ever entered a recruiting station.


----------



## eots (Jan 31, 2010)

what happend to john doe ??


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 31, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Btw Baruch,you cant even get your lies and disinformation straight about the cause of the towers collapse with your other disinformation agent buddies on here in the fact that your the first one that has EVER come on here and said that the keroscene from the jet fuel melted the towers.Lol.
> 
> All the other disinformation agents that have come on here in the past and present have ALL said it didnt melt the steel it just weakend it which caused the collapse which btw,has been proven false as well. YOU cant even get your stories straight with your other disinformation agent trolls on here. lol.
> 
> Dont know how to break this to you agent,but you know nothing about steel temperatures or the heat of jet fuel.Like I said,even the other 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists have all aknowledged on here always that Jet fuel only reaches temps of 1800 degrees F and that steel doesnt begin to melt till temps of 2800 degrees F.Nice try though.lol.You really should consult with THEM first before deciding what lies to spread in the future.lol.



Can you translate this into english.  Or some other human language?

I have seen several posts here that claim that in order to melt steel you need 4000.  I am not denying that.   I am complaining of the troofer bait and switch of confusing melting point with failure point.  Failure point is a great deal lower.  Failure point is around 1300 degrees, well below the burning point of kerosene.  

I am going to repost these pictures here.  Wood does not burn anywhere near the heat of Kerosene.  You can deform steel by wood fire burning long and hot enough.   The steel does not have to melt.   It just has to be week enough that enough pressure can bend it.
That is how steel is made for things we need.  It is heated and then reformed.   This is what General Sherman did to GA's railroads.  Folks in GA still have yet to forget or forgive.   









This is one of the more annoying troofer tactics.  This is one of the things that kills their credibility.  

One of the weirder Troofer arguments about buildings 1 & 2 was that somehow a cloud of dust protected the lower floors from compaction as the upper floors smacked them down.  You have 15 floors of material collapsing onto the next floor down, that floors supports will fail.  And then the next floor.  And then the next floor.   As the thing goes down, we loose some material to ejection and fall off, but a lot of the material that is slamming down on the next floor is still coming down, and according to Newton, it is headed strait down and not going off to the sides as Troofers think it should.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Jan 31, 2010)

Oh, so now we have these conspiracy loons trying to throw up high school physics as proof.

Bwahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaahhaahhahahahahaahhahahahhahaahahhahaahhaaa!

I guess all those "former this', "retired thats'", and "anonymous thoses" weren't providing enough evidence to prove their asinine theories.

Bwahahhahaahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahaahhaahahhaahahahahahahaahahahahahhahaaa!

And these clowns wonder why nobody believes their bullshit, and dismisses them as nothing more than Rosie Odonnell type NUTJOBS!

LMAO!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Jan 31, 2010)

These truther clowns seriously need to get a life.

Seriously, you can bet your last dollar that the majority of these fools have never had a girlfriend. Never held a girls hand. Never kissed a girl. Never felt a titty. Never had their dicks wet.

Sad really, but very true!


----------



## candycorn (Jan 31, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Oh, so now we have these conspiracy loons trying to throw up high school physics as proof.
> 
> Bwahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahaahhaahhahahahahaahhahahahhahaahahhahaahhaaa!
> 
> ...



*In the 1990's I took high school physics; never once did we measure clouds by energy
*
_"Each Twin Tower dust cloud measured 8.5 KT 
of (energy) force spreading out of the building."_​*
I would submit that the person who wishes you to believe that a cloud is measured in terms of energy makes a living doing something that requires no o intelligence whatsoever.  Since it seems to be a cut-and-paste, you really should consider the poster who first cut than pasted the nonsense to be equally moronic and in need of attention from medical professionals.*


----------



## Wicked Jester (Jan 31, 2010)

Lets just end this bullshit once and for all:

*WHEN YOU RAM FULLY LOADED, FULLY FUELED JUMBO JETS INTO BUILDINGS, THOSE BUILDINGS WILL FALL. *

No physics degree necessary to figure that out!

Now, shut the fuck up already!


----------



## SlateRockwell (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry about the miss on the PTSD.... I just go off of my head and make mistakes. I am a human. 
As for you remark about the severity. It doesn't matter about the severity. If it's one person... Or 1000 people, That is still the cause. They're are many cases of this disease where it's just a family.
In a poor attempt to an anology, It doesn't matter how many home-runs the baseball player hits... If he took steriods, he cheated! Timothy Mcveigh is Barry Bonds... He hit more homers than anyone else. Doesn't mean he is the only one cheating. 

Before you all start writing it, YES I just compared Home-Runs to death. That's why it's an anology and not a comparison. You don't have to tell me.


----------



## SlateRockwell (Jan 31, 2010)

Candy, let's not forget what the main arguement was. 
You impied that Jesse Ventura is NOT a hero. 
Since you said that, you then imply that the rest of other people that have served our county are NOT heros as well, especially if they lie once. 
That was the argument. So, what about it? Are our troops just idiots who do that? Or are they heroic?


----------



## candycorn (Jan 31, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> Candy, let's not forget what the main arguement was.
> You impied that Jesse Ventura is NOT a hero.
> Since you said that, you then imply that the rest of other people that have served our county are NOT heros as well, especially if they lie once.
> That was the argument. So, what about it? Are our troops just idiots who do that? Or are they heroic?


*
Well, lets expand it a bit; because someone does something heroic (serving in our nation's military), does that give them license for life as a hero?  Is Timothy McVeigh a hero; he destroyed a building and killed dozens of school children.  He served our country.  What about John Allen Muhammad (the DC Sniper) who killed 10 and injured 3 others including a thirteen year old?  He served our country in the military.  Richard Nixon who, at best, disgraced the Presidency  served in the Navy.  Is he a hero?  

I think lying to people willfully about 9/11 attacks when there is zero evidence of a conspiracy involving our government is not the actions of a hero by any means.  

I feel that you earn the title of hero to be sure.  But you are able to tarnish your legacy as a hero.  There is little doubt that any heroism Ventura has traded on has been tarnished by intentionally lying to a gullible subset of the Public.*


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Jan 31, 2010)

Heroics do not mean that when they talk of things they don't know about, that they can trump experts.  There have been lots of heros whom I admire as heros, but policy wise, they stink.

George McGovern, for example flew 30 combat missions into europe.  He could have gone home after 20, but volunteered for the next 10.   I think it a good thing that he lost to Nixon.

Nixon, because of religion, had CO status.  He volunteered into theater.  (Guy was born a REMF, lived REMF, but he was very good at logistics which is why you need REMFs, and he seems to have been very good at what he did in theater.)

Strom Thurmond volunteered at age 45 and was among the first wave at Normandy.  Stuff of heros.  Lets not discuss his views on Race, will we?

Using a guy as an authority means he knows what he is talking about.

And while we can admire the heroics of Great Ajax and Achilles, it was slippery Odysseus who won the war.


----------



## SlateRockwell (Feb 1, 2010)

You as usual make excellent points candycorn. 
My point is what Mcveigh did by serving our country is HEROIC. Now, he became sick and killed lots of people. Sick from serving our country. Mcveigh IS a hero for serving our country. He needed help. SO, what I am saying is... When you do something as big as being a hero... It just doesn't go away! He still was HEROIC. He did killed LOTS of people, and that will forever tarnish him... HE STILL, IN ONE ASPECT OF HIS LIFE, IS A HERO! please don't take that away from him. 
Jesse Ventura may be a VILE person to some. HE STILL IS A HERO. He lied, He bends the truth, he may not be likeable to you Candycorn, but dammit, HE IS STILL A HERO. If fibbing takes that away from you... THERE ARE NO HEROS!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> You as usual make excellent points candycorn.
> My point is what Mcveigh did by serving our country is HEROIC. Now, he became sick and killed lots of people. Sick from serving our country. Mcveigh IS a hero for serving our country. He needed help. SO, what I am saying is... When you do something as big as being a hero... It just doesn't go away! He still was HEROIC. He did killed LOTS of people, and that will forever tarnish him... HE STILL, IN ONE ASPECT OF HIS LIFE, IS A HERO! please don't take that away from him.
> Jesse Ventura may be a VILE person to some. HE STILL IS A HERO. He lied, He bends the truth, he may not be likeable to you Candycorn, but dammit, HE IS STILL A HERO. If fibbing takes that away from you... THERE ARE NO HEROS!


The only heros in war are those who never come home.


----------



## SlateRockwell (Feb 1, 2010)

You must die to be a hero? Oh well, sorry people that serve our country... Unless you die, NO HERO FOR YOU! Am I the only person that thinks that sounds crazy?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> You must die to be a hero? Oh well, sorry people that serve our country... Unless you die, NO HERO FOR YOU! Am I the only person that thinks that sounds crazy?


Laying down your life is the most heroic thing you can do for your country. I know this because a couple of my fellow rangers laid down their lives. 

Unless you've lived it, you'll never understand the meaning.


----------



## SlateRockwell (Feb 1, 2010)

And according to you, unless you they die... F**k THEM! 
Dude, don't tell me I don't know the meaning... Are you telling me that a murder victim's family doesn't understand the consequences of murder because they haven't murdered before? How about drugs... Unless you are a druggo, I guess you won't understand that drugs are bad for you. 

Please don't try to use your lost friends as an out to your argument. 
Look in the face of a soldier who lost his leg and tell them they are not heros!
You are WAAAAYYYY off on this one.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> And according to you, unless you they die... F**k THEM!
> Dude, don't tell me I don't know the meaning... Are you telling me that a murder victim's family doesn't understand the consequences of murder because they haven't murdered before? How about drugs... Unless you are a druggo, I guess you won't understand that drugs are bad for you.
> 
> Please don't try to use your lost friends as an out to your argument.
> ...


Fact of the matter is, the term hero is used way to loosely.

Btw, I'm one of those who lost plenty in war. Yeah, I was wounded badly. Awarded a bronze star and purple heart. Am I a hero?.....NO!....just lucky.

In fact, i'll take you to the VA hospital here in So. Cal., where many of whom you mentioned are receiving treatment. Call them a hero, and I GUARANTEE you'll hear the same from them as you did from me.

You can call Mcveigh a hero until the cows come home. Fact is, he did the job for which he signed up for. He was brave, yes indeed but, he turned into a COWARD when he MURDERED our fellow citizens. Attaching the word hero to him in any way is ludicrous, and a slap in the face to all those who've given their lives. THE TRUE HEROS!

Fact is, he was the way he was long before he served.


----------



## SlateRockwell (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester, I here your side of the argument. Very Valid. 
Here's my question:
What is the difference between you... And the guys who died, WELL, Besides you got "LUCKY"?
let me tell you something, YOU CAN WRITE WHATEVER YOU WANT ON HERE. HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO KNOW IT'S TRUE UNLESS YOU USE "FACTS"? 
What's that? You can't EXACTLY! I hope for your sake you are telling the truth... Or you are a sick person. You would lie to win a discussion?

There is ZERO difference between a soldier who died and who goes home. THEY ARE BOTH HEROS!
If you are telling the truth about who you are... Then, you are a hero, HERO. Just don't tell a lie, EVER... or you will lose your hero status. At least to candycorn.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> Wicked Jester, I here your side of the argument. Very Valid.
> Here's my question:
> What is the difference between you... And the guys who died, WELL, Besides you got "LUCKY"?
> let me tell you something, YOU CAN WRITE WHATEVER YOU WANT ON HERE. HOW AM I SUPPOSED TO KNOW IT'S TRUE UNLESS YOU USE "FACTS"?
> ...


First of all, posers are pieces of shit. I hate fucking posers, and i'm a master at outing them on these boards.

I don't want hero status. I don't even like the fact they used the words "heroic actions" in my bronze star declaration. The actions were the basic human instinct to survive, and to help secure my fellow rangers survival, THAT IS ALL!

In my honest opinion, the true heros are those who never come home. Those who will never see their families again.

It's not an easy thing to explain but, when a scumbag like Mcveigh is deemed a hero in anyway it makes me sick.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Truthmatters said:
> 
> 
> > Why not reinvestigate and find out for once and for all WHY it happened like it did.
> ...




This is a really silly analysis to try and use as an argument against the possibility of a FF.  May you have not noticed but a "more useful back story" was obviously not needed.  Think back to March 02' or look at news reports and see if you can find anything where the Bush admin was having any sort of problem sending our military to Afghanistan because of who the hijackers were or where they came from.  Even several months after 9E the Bush admin had no hurdles to do what they wanted based on a lack of a "back story" on the hijackers.

Then you ask why pick bin laden over Saddam?  Could it be because bin laden has a history of terrorism against the US that happened in different parts of the world?  If Saddam was tagged then invading iraq would have been the only viable invasion.  You could not justify invading afghanistan because of Saddam.  However, invading Iraq based on bin laden being responsible was a fairly easy sell to the US idiot population. The HR 114 passed by Congress claimed alkida being in iraq was one of the justifications to invade.  Then you ask why pick a non-uniformed enemy.  Are you serious?  Picking an invisible enemy is the perfect justification to send your military wherever you want them to go.  Iraq had nothing to do with 9E but the Bush admin constantly spoke of Saddam and 9E in the same sentences to help create the fear needed to invade iraq.  The core selling point of the Bush Doctrine is to go where ever the terrorists are in the world.  That means the entire globe is a potential target instead of one nation.  Your questions simply reveal how little you understand what is happening and a complete inability to analyze geo-politics 101.  How hard would it be for us to take over Cuba if we wanted to?  If a bomb or two went off in a Florida mall the US could claim Cuba is allowing alkida to pass through in order to attack the US.  How hard of a sell would it be to bomb Iran on the basis it is supplying Alkida terrorists the means to attack US soldiers in Iraq?  As you can see, there are several reasons why bin laden is a great excuse to go wherever we want.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> This is a really silly analysis to try and use as an argument against the possibility of a FF.  May you have not noticed but a "more useful back story" was obviously not needed.



neither was thermite, a missile hitting the pentagon, remote controlled airplanes, the demolition of WTC7, crashing a plane into a field or any other stupid bullshit you twoofers come up with. all of it was not needed, you jackass!!

the fact is that none of your false flag or inside job stories make any sense at all.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > This is a really silly analysis to try and use as an argument against the possibility of a FF.  May you have not noticed but a "more useful back story" was obviously not needed.
> ...




Good to see you being so consistent in your dishonesty to edit posts to your convience and by lying about what I have said.  Makes it that much easier to laugh at your dumbass.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



you think i need to quote your entire rambling post? GO FUCK YOURSELF!! 

you said it. stick by it.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

I just saw something in Candy's post that is unbelievable....almost.  The government of Afghanistan was blamed for 9E by virtue of giving safe haven to bin laden.  How the hell can you claim Afghanistan was not held responsible?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



Iam laughing at you because you're so pathetic you have to take posts and edit them out of context then lie about what people have said.  It makes it even easier to see why the OCT is questionable because when her most loyal lovers have to resort to outright lying that shows they cannot defend the OCT on its own merits.  Punk ass ***** like you are hilarious because you truly believe your own bullshit.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> I showed pics from a troofer site.
> 
> I have to admit I had not heard that they had fished stuff out of that hole.  Bear in mind, that thing was moving at 600+mph when it hit. What was inside was aluminum, plastic and soft tissue.  None of which is engineered for 600mph impacts with the ground.
> 
> Dive Con is attracted to this section like Jimmy Swaggart to a brothel. He knows it is unhealthy self destructive and he comes here anyway.   He hears these arguments on a regular basis, and he gets testy.




Bullshit. He comes here to do nothing but whine. Like fizz, candy, ollie etc.  Bunch of pansies who do nothing but pat each other on the back for name calling.   Easy to see why too.  None of them debate honestly.


----------



## SlateRockwell (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester you want to know what a poser does? They talk about accolades they never accomplished. You are an absolute poser. I bet you have never had a gun in your hand before in your life. Let me tell you something you phony "Ranger" if you would of done all of the crap you said you did... You wouldn't try to use it in a cheap ass pawn to try to impress a stranger over the internet. Don't worry Mr. Ranger, when you die you can visit your imaginary friends that died in the war. Hell, while your there, say hi to Mcveigh while your at it. You F**king loser.


----------



## Gamolon (Feb 1, 2010)

You quote this...


creativedreams said:


> When the top chunk of Mt. St. Helens turned into a cloud of dust,...



Then you quote this...


creativedreams said:


> Like an Example problem in Physics homework, multiply the massive weight of the rock times how far it flew against gravity's energy forcing it down to the ground. Weight x distance x gravity, is the energy number



Then this...


creativedreams said:


> The same calculation makes a fact that 8.5 KT of energy force expanded the dust cloud of pulverized concrete which came out of each Twin Tower on 9/11 and spread across Manhattan's buildings and streets an inch thick, or more.



Then this...


creativedreams said:


> Same as if you have a book on the table, and you push it off the edge so it drops on a weight scale. When it hits the scale, it scores the same (energy) force of gravity pushing its fall, every time, whether or not the book is on fire. Instead of a book, if you use a balloon full of water, the force measured when it falls down on the scale is the same, every time, whether the water is liquid or solid ice. And, if you know how tall the table is, and you know the weight of the book or water balloon, you can calculate the pounds of force the scale is going to show under the falling object and have that answer before you push the weight off the table.



Then this...


creativedreams said:


> Each Twin Tower dust cloud measured 8.5 KT of (energy) force spreading out of the building. But only 0.1 KT of gravity pushed each building, straight down. This *Action* is NOT equal *Reaction* and was as if you dropped a 1 Ton book off the table and the scale measured 85 Tons hit it.



Just a couple of questions since you seem to have a "firm grasp" on high school physics.

1. Why are you quoting an article that compares the energy of dust clouds to the energy of rocks based on how far they traveled?
2. Since the article you quote shows that "Weight x distance x gravity, is the energy number", can you please give me the weight of the concrete "dust" used in the above equation to see how this person came up with 8.5 KT of energy? How about the distance? 

Just curious.


----------



## SlateRockwell (Feb 1, 2010)

You know what, you don't even need high school math. The govenment poorly covered up major mistakes at 9/11. They allowed terrorist (Knowing they were coming from a tip off) to crash the planes. 
If you don't think that the government would kill there own... Explain the false flag ofmiami that was proposed to kennedy and was shot down at the last minute. It is public record that you can see from official government files. 
It is a proposal to kennedy to bomb miami and make it look like Cuba. Doesn't that sound familar!
 Look up Operation Northwoods
anybody that thinks that our government wouldn't do such a thing... Put that in your pipe and smoke it!
Again, Operation Northwoods.


----------



## SlateRockwell (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmm... Read this small portion of this article and you tell me what this sounds like. IT'S 9/11. IF ANYBODY DENIES THIS THEY ARE JUST PLAIN STUPID. THE OFFICIAL DOCUMENTS CAME FROM THE GOVERNMENT. Read it, and then find out how brain washed you are. They are all playing you and you are there pawns. 



Operation Northwoods is especially notable in that it included proposals for hijackings and bombings followed by the introduction of phony evidence that would implicate a foreign government.

The plan stated:

"The desired resultant from the execution of this plan would be to place the United States in the apparent position of suffering defensible grievances from a rash and irresponsible government of Cuba and to develop an international image of a Cuban threat to peace in the Western Hemisphere."


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 1, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> You know what, you don't even need high school math. The govenment poorly covered up major mistakes at 9/11. They allowed terrorist (Knowing they were coming from a tip off) to crash the planes.
> If you don't think that the government would kill there own... Explain the false flag ofmiami that was proposed to kennedy and was shot down at the last minute. It is public record that you can see from official government files.
> It is a proposal to kennedy to bomb miami and make it look like Cuba. Doesn't that sound familar!
> Look up Operation Northwoods
> ...



As I have explained many times, Northwoods was a contingency plan that was never seriously considered for use. There are tens of thousands of plans at the pentagon, some even for us to invade Canada. They are all meaningless.


----------



## Truthmatters (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like to me this argument of the american people will never stop until the questions are all fully answered..

What rational people do is investigate fully to quell all rumor and to establish facts to work from in determining what really happened.



The ONLY sane thing is an OPEN and Full investigation.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Iam laughing at you because you're so pathetic you have to take posts and edit them out of context then lie about what people have said.



you are now claiming you didnt say it?!!  
you are a fucking moron.

dude, the fucking link to your original post is still there. anyone that wants to read your entire rambling and barley coherent post can simply click on the little arrow next to "Quote: Originally Posted by CurveLight"

but i doubt anyone gives a fuck about your opinions enough to click it.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 1, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> You know what, you don't even need high school math. The govenment poorly covered up major mistakes at 9/11. They allowed terrorist (Knowing they were coming from a tip off) to crash the planes.
> If you don't think that the government would kill there own... Explain the false flag ofmiami that was proposed to kennedy and was shot down at the last minute. It is public record that you can see from official government files.
> It is a proposal to kennedy to bomb miami and make it look like Cuba. Doesn't that sound familar!
> Look up Operation Northwoods
> ...



are you claiming our government did go through with operation northwoods or didnt? because if you are claiming they didnt go through with it then whats to explain? miami never got bombed. put that up your ass after you get your head out of the way.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 1, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Looks like to me this argument of the american people will never stop until the questions are all fully answered..
> 
> What rational people do is investigate fully to quell all rumor and to establish facts to work from in determining what really happened.
> 
> ...




We've done that, Though there are some questions remaining. But the main points have been investigated and published in the 9-11 Commissions Report. These guys are yet to offed any Physical evidence to challenge that.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 1, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Looks like to me this argument of the american people will never stop until the questions are all fully answered..
> 
> What rational people do is investigate fully to quell all rumor and to establish facts to work from in determining what really happened.
> 
> ...



so start one. whats stopping you?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > I showed pics from a troofer site.
> ...



exactly thats why this guy is attracted to them cause he is just like them.as i said earlier,this agent here is so  hysterical cause he cant even get on the same page with his other disinformation agents on this thread,NONE of them have ever come on  here and said that jet fuel can get  hot enough to melt steel,they all at least no better than to post THOSE lies.cracks me up.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2010)

Truthmatters said:


> Looks like to me this argument of the american people will never stop until the questions are all fully answered..
> 
> What rational people do is investigate fully to quell all rumor and to establish facts to work from in determining what really happened.
> 
> ...



exactly.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2010)

Sunshine said:


> Wonder why no one rants about Flight 93.  Now THAT is a conspiracy theory I could get into.  There was NO plane in that hole.  What happened to it?  Where was all the junk, luggage, bodies, etc?  Nothing there but a hole.  Where was the plane?



 if you hang around here long enough,you will see where Terral will post a pic of that crash site  and ask people around here to explain where the debris from the crash site is and prove it was an airliner that crashed there,only to watch them run off with their tails between their legs and post something just to try and save face in their posts cause their too arrogant to admit the facts the government has no evidence or facts to back up their theorys.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 1, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder why no one rants about Flight 93.  Now THAT is a conspiracy theory I could get into.  There was NO plane in that hole.  What happened to it?  Where was all the junk, luggage, bodies, etc?  Nothing there but a hole.  Where was the plane?
> ...



you mean the hole he keeps claiming is empty that had all the airplane parts in it?!!


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> SlateRockwell said:
> 
> 
> > You know what, you don't even need high school math. The govenment poorly covered up major mistakes at 9/11. They allowed terrorist (Knowing they were coming from a tip off) to crash the planes.
> ...




It was not a contingency plan and all the joint chiefs signed off on it to put it in play.  Why you work so hard to spin?  What do you fear?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Sunshine said:
> ...



What time stamped photos exist for flight 93?


----------



## Fizz (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > SlateRockwell said:
> ...



really? so what was the date they actually executed this plan?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > SlateRockwell said:
> ...



thats his job,to post lies and bullshit.if he doesnt,he doesnt get paid by his bosses.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



I notice that agent Fizz doesnt even bother to post the pic terral has posted hundreds of times in the past and try to explain THAT  pic. that pic he posted doesnt prove a damn thing.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 1, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> I notice that agent Fizz doesnt even bother to post the pic terral has posted hundreds of times in the past and try to explain THAT  pic. that pic he posted doesnt prove a damn thing.



what kind of drugs are you on? i post of pic of them pulling a jet engine out of terral's "empty hole" and that doesnt prove a thing? what color is the sky in your world?

the pic he continually posts of an "empty hole" has airplane parts visible in it!! 

his pic has been explained already. feel free to search back through my posts and find it.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Iam laughing at you because you're so pathetic you have to take posts and edit them out of context then lie about what people have said.
> ...




Lol.....you're so fucking sad.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2010)

Hey curvelight,any chance you can open your pm box that you have closed? I have a question from a continuing question to ask you that I asked you back when you WERE taking pm's.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Lol.....you're so fucking sad.



good comeback. you really proved that the false flag and inside job hoaxes make sense. thanks for playing and feel free to take home one of our lovely consolation prizes....


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 1, 2010)

factoids the Troofers consistently lie about.  They insist the lake is 4 miles away.  It is only a mile and a half away.
They insist large quantities of stuff was found in there that couldn't  have traveled that far.   Most of what was found in the lake was paper and light weight material that could be airborne in a gentle breeze. 

They invert the direction of the wind as from the lake, instead it was toward the lake.  The wind was 12-15mph.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> factoids the Troofers consistently lie about.  They insist the lake is 4 miles away.  It is only a mile and a half away.
> They insist large quantities of stuff was found in there that couldn't  have traveled that far.   Most of what was found in the lake was paper and light weight material that could be airborne in a gentle breeze.
> 
> They invert the direction of the wind as from the lake, instead it was toward the lake.  The wind was 12-15mph.


troofers have no interest in truth, thats what i refuse to call them "truthers"


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I never said they executed the plan.  I said the joint chiefs signed off to put it in play.  Iow, they approved of the plan.  Their sigs were required to take it to the next level.  You have no idea how much I would enjoy having this discussion with someone like you face to face.  Unfortunately, since you're cowards you don't try anything so fucking dumb until you're in the safety of your mommy's house.  You're exactly like that michael bolton character from office space....especially the scene where he's playing rap until he sees a black guy then he turns it down.  Well, that guy is probably much more honest than you but we all get the clear picture.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


why do you lie so much

http://www.gwu.edu/~nsarchiv/news/20010430/doc1.pdf
anyone can read the actual document and see that you are lying


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Lol.....you're so fucking sad.
> ...



Lol.....like I would feel it is a loss if someone like you disagrees.  ROTFL!  I did explain why Candy's analysis was silly but for some reason you purposefully misquoted me then brought up missiles and towers which has absolutely nothing to do with my post.  Bah.  You don't care about honesty and you know it.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



As usual you're clueless.  I said all the Joint Chiefs signed off on them to put it in play and that is exactly what happened:

"The plans had the written approval of all of the Joint Chiefs of Staff and were presented to President Kennedy's defense secretary, Robert McNamara, in March 1962. But they apparently were rejected by the civilian leadership and have gone undisclosed for nearly40 years."
abcnews.go.com/US/story?id=92662&page=1


You guys are such a joke.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


if you read the ACTUAL FUCKING DOCUMENT you will see it was ONLY A PRELIMINARY REPORT

you are such a fucking pathetic loser


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 1, 2010)

SlateRockwell said:


> ...the fact that nobody can explain why the third trade center building just fell for no reason.



First off, it's not a fact. Next, there are many professional engineers and architects who have explained why tower 7 fell, and last off...it didn't fall for "no reason".

-TSO


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Lol.....is that your spin?  A "preliminary" report?  Rotfl!


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


is it "spin" if its what the actual document says??

i say no
but its typical for a fucking moronic troofer like YOU to ignore the facts


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> SlateRockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...the fact that nobody can explain why the third trade center building just fell for no reason.
> ...



How many years did it take to try and offer a public explanation?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



From my link:

"The Joint Chiefs at the time were headed by Eisenhower appointee Army Gen. Lyman L. Lemnitzer, who, with the signed plans in hand made a pitch to McNamara on March 13, 1962, recommending Operation Northwoods be run by the military."

Is it just me or does that say "signed plans?"  What you fail to grasp is it doesn't matter if you try to hide behind your bullshit "preliminary" garbage.  The Joint Chiefs all approved the plans as I stated and have proven.  The fact is they tried to get the plans approved by the Kennedy admin so let's watch you embarrass yourself some more and preach about ignoring facts.


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > SlateRockwell said:
> ...



You would think that if this were some deep dark conspiracy that hundreds (if not thousands) of people were part of, they would have had a public report available within hours or days of the attack.

-TSO


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey curvelight,any chance you can open your pm box that you have closed? I have a question from a continuing question to ask you that I asked you back when you WERE taking pm's.



Sorry, leaving that puppy alone...too many psychos on this board.  But please feel free to start a thread as I'm sure there's nothing so sensitive we can't openly discuss it.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...



How many years did it take to try and offer a public explanation?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


READ THE ACTUAL FUCKING REPORT

dipshit


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Lol....like I figured.  You ignore the facts when they show your ignorance.  We could get into your "preliminary" strawman and point out how protocol deems plans submitted for approval as "preliminary" but why waste any more time?  I said the Joint Chiefs signed off on them and I've proven that.  Anything else is your typical tampon tilt-a-whirl crybaby shit.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Hey curvelight,any chance you can open your pm box that you have closed? I have a question from a continuing question to ask you that I asked you back when you WERE taking pm's.
> ...


Translation:

I get my ass kicked up here everyday while spewing my unsubstantiated lunatic fringe claims. Therefore, i'll leave my PM closed so I don't have to suffer the humiliation of getting my ass kicked in private!

Yep, that about sums that puppy up!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



The old fry-chef returns with his inability to cuss properly.  You're too funny loser.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Lol....like I figured.  You ignore the facts when they show your ignorance.  We could get into your "preliminary" strawman and point out how protocol deems plans submitted for approval as "preliminary" but why waste any more time?  I said the Joint Chiefs signed off on them and I've proven that.  Anything else is your typical tampon tilt-a-whirl crybaby shit.


----------



## TheSuaveOne (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I don't know, you tell me. As an architect, I never felt the need to wait for a government report or public explanation for the building collapse.

-TSO


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > Hey curvelight,any chance you can open your pm box that you have closed? I have a question from a continuing question to ask you that I asked you back when you WERE taking pm's.
> ...



none of the psychos have ever sent me a pm so i think your safe.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Its because nobody cares, not even Fry Daddy beavis.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



thats ditzcon for you,anything that proves how he is an id an idiot in his previous posts that you give with evidence,he ignores.Him and candycorn are ther two worst trolls here.their two peas in a pod.Ditzcon is a complete waste of time.He doesnt believe in ANY government conspiracy no matter how much the evidence proves it to be bullshit such as 9/11.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> SlateRockwell said:
> 
> 
> > ...the fact that nobody can explain why the third trade center building just fell for no reason.
> ...



those people will lose their jobs if they dont go along with the official version and hate to break the news to you but there was damage to other buildings FAR more extensive than there was to wt7 yet they did not fall so he is correct it fell for no reason 9/11 apologist.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...




Thanks for dodging.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > SlateRockwell said:
> ...


Seriously, you nutjobs need to quit while you're behind.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 1, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> TheSuaveOne said:
> 
> 
> > SlateRockwell said:
> ...



Oh STFU, You are yet to disprove one major fact from the Official Report. Go play with your leggos or something.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2010)

TheSuaveOne said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...



damn your ditz.The government has made a living for years on keeping secrets from the population of the world of conspiracys involving thousands. wolrd war one for instance in the 90's we discovered throught the freedom of information act,government secrets that thousands were involved in that never came out for 90 years. Unreal how so many people around here wont take a political science class in college.guess they dont want to know these little facts.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


again, dipshit, read the ACTUAL REPORT


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...


Or at the very least, they need to get themselves a girlfriend.

I guarantee that not one of these trufer clowns have ever even kissed a girl, let alone ever gotten their lil' needle dicks wet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



yep you disinfo agents get your asses kicked everyday no need to tell us that.thats old news.He isnt the moron ignoring what the experts say and listens to only what the corporate controlled media and government agencys brainwash people with lies on. rolls on floor with laughter.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



thanks for the news update mr universal world psychic Bush dupe deniar.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


another dipshit chimes in

if you read the ACTUAL FUCKING REPORT you will see what the JCS signed off on was a PRELIMINARY report
not an ACTUAL plan


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


more proof you are a delusional fucktard


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Candy is a fucking joke.  Did you see her try to claim it would have made more sense to pin 9E on Saddam instead of Alkida?  ROTFL!  Then she said something about afghanistan not getting blamed?  Wtf?  Lol.  Diver is just a whiner...his favorite hobby is using the rep button to remind everyone how childish he is and you're right, he completely ignores facts.

However, I have to point out your constant accusations about people being paid stooges is......whacky.  Unless you have factual evidence of a poster being on a payroll that accusation only hurts those who question 9E.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


how ironic for someone that refuses to READ THE FUCKING ACTUAL REPORT


and btw, rep is meaningless, and its only a peer review system
you just suck


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

Do these nutjobs actually realize the sheer number of people who would have been involved in this so called "Conspiracy"?

And do they actually believe that each and every one of them would have been capable of keeping the secret, particularly with the amount of money a news organization would offer for solid proof that it was an inside job?

Hell, the tabloids would offer millions for a sex tape of Tiger Woods. They would offer even more millions for proof of a conspiracy.

All these nutjobs offer up is a bunch of "former this'" and "retired that's" as their proof.

It's fucking ludicrous, to say the least.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



You completely ignored the fact it is documented the signed plans were proposed to McNamara.  Funny how you only talk about your cherry picked bullshit you whiny little girl.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Do these nutjobs actually realize the sheer number of people who would have been involved in this so called "Conspiracy"?
> 
> And do they actually believe that each and every one of them would have been capable of keeping the secret, particularly with the amount of money a news organization would offer for solid proof that it was an inside job?
> 
> ...



And all that without a single piece of physical evidence, while ignoring the physical evidence of plane parts and DNA that does exist..

All we can assume from this is that they are all totally certifiably


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

sfc ollie said:


> wicked jester said:
> 
> 
> > do these nutjobs actually realize the sheer number of people who would have been involved in this so called "conspiracy"?
> ...


yep!


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Do these nutjobs actually realize the sheer number of people who would have been involved in this so called "Conspiracy"?
> 
> And do they actually believe that each and every one of them would have been capable of keeping the secret, particularly with the amount of money a news organization would offer for solid proof that it was an inside job?
> 
> ...




Not all who question 9E hold the same views.  That is your ignorance making another appearance.

Why don't you enlighten us on the "sheer number" of people it would require by explaining a false flag op?  I'm guessing you'll dodge that like everything else that scares you.  Fucking drop school rejects always wanna be the tough and you fit the profile nearly perfectly.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Do these nutjobs actually realize the sheer number of people who would have been involved in this so called "Conspiracy"?
> ...



The evidence and dna you guys keep citing is pretty weak and if you ever did any actual research you would know why.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...


is it cherry picked if it actually says what i said it does in the ACTUAL FUCKING DOCUMENT???????


you remain a dipshit


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


yes, real physical evidence is "weak"


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...




I've read the documents.  That is why I said the JCS signed them and then I provided a link to back that up and you simply ignored it because you are a coward.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Real physical evidence is not weak.  Most of what you guys cite is nothing but a rumor and I will prove it with one simple question:

How many time change parts from Flt 77 were confirmed?  (at least half of you don't know what a time change part is so this should be fun)


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Real physical evidence is not weak.  Most of what you guys cite is nothing but a rumor and I will prove it with one simple question:

How many time change parts from Flt 77 were confirmed?  (at least half of you don't know what a time change part is so this should be fun)


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

You didn't know what they were either, dipshit. Not until you pulled this work of fiction up:

Physics911, by Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven, 9/11/2001

Seriously, you're not fooling anybody. But you are making an asshat of yourself, and are definitely fun to laugh at!

Notice how once again it's a written piece from some alzheimered inflicted retired crackpot.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You're cherry picking by ignoring the link I provided showing the JCS had written approval of the plans.  My claim was the JCS signed off on the documents to put them in play and that is what I've proven.  All you've done is play the preliminary strawman shit.  Grow up and address all the facts, not only the ones you want to cherry pick.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Do these nutjobs actually realize the sheer number of people who would have been involved in this so called "Conspiracy"?
> ...



*Terral said "thousands and thousands" and it was remarkable because it marked the first time that he ever said anything that is correct.  

If you have remote controlled aircraft; you would have to have have access to Military satellites.  There are only a few places in the nation where you can do that uplink.  There are probably even fewer persons who have that access and it usually requires commands and counter commands to do such a thing because, obviously, milsats are not usually stationed over the Continental United States.  You'd have to have that access, that clearance, and of course the 'nads to keep it quiet going on 10 years now.  That would require someone to boot up the computer and then more than one person to access the hardware and then to cover it up.  And then you have the Russians, French, and other countries that have space technology that would probably see a bird moving on their scopes. Are you willing to say that the Russians, French, and others are keeping quiet? 
But lets keep it local for right now; everybody who keeps tabs on the birds has to be kept quiet.  Likely that is about 50 people right there at Cheyenne Mountain alone not to mention the military installations at the Pentagon and lord knows where else..  What about NASA in Houston; you don't think they're going to notice a military satellite being moved over the NE United States?  Plus there are teh space centers in California, Alabama, Forida, and Mississippi.  So there are a number of people at NASA that you'll have to pay off too.  So you're looking at hundreds right there who were complicit on that day and have been complicit since then; nobody in the entire apparatus uttering a peep.  

So the remote control planes "false flag operation" is out the door and can't possibly happen.  Not that you endorse that--you don't endorse anything; right?  You're entire contribution is to swear up and down the 9/11 Commission Report is wrong but give no reasons why it is wrong and supply nothing in it's place.  A typical twoofer; contrary but absolutely unable to tell us why; in short you're crying for attention.  
*


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


thus more proof that fucking moronic troofer spend more time on minutia and forget the big picture

btw, a time change part is a part that must be replaced after time in service

fuck off troofer


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> You didn't know what they were either, dipshit. Not until you pulled this work of fiction up:
> 
> Physics911, by Scientific Panel Investigating Nine-Eleven, 9/11/2001
> 
> ...



I was a Crew Chief on Cobras so time change parts are nothing new to me.  Got any other dumbass remarks to make? (lol...going by your posts so far I am guessing you have a lot more idiotic assumptions)


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


your link was to an ABC report where the REPORTER said what you claimed
not the actual document which I linked to


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > You didn't know what they were either, dipshit. Not until you pulled this work of fiction up:
> ...



Oh here we have another "former this" trying to validate this bogus conspiracy.

Look dumbass, why don't you just cut to the chase and tell us ALL how this conspiracy unfolded. Who was involved. Why were they involved. How are they covering it up. Why would they commit such an act?

Come on man, you claim to know it all so, lay it all out there for us, once and for all.

We'll be waiting!


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

candycorn said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




This is another example of you outright lying.  WJ was talking about how many it would take to pull off a FF. (never mind he never qualified that, like you).  What Terral said was "including disinfo agents."  He didn't say it would take that many to do the physical attack but I'm quite used to your camp swimming in dishonesty.

Btw, did you ever respond to post 114?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



*I don't know what a time change part is.  Please explain it.  

I do know that bodies of passengers were found at the Pentagon.  Since most of them did not have authorization to be there;  one has to surmize that they were brought there on Flight 77.  Unless you want to involve:

The victim's families in your conspiracy;
The morticians at Dover in your conspiracy
The investigators from the Arlington Fire Department in your conspiracy.
The CSI investigators from the FBI in your conspiracy.
The CSI investigators from the Pentagon in your conspiracy.
The CSI investigators from Virginia State Police are in on the conspiracy.
The CSI investigators from the secret service are in on your conspiracy (Rummy's detail).

Earlier you were fantasizing that it wouldn't take many people to pull off this worldwide false flag operatoin; you're involving 7 entities who had first hand knowledge of JUST the bodies;  Let alone the 

NTSB investigators;
Pentagon First Responders.
Just average folk helping out.

Additionally, you'd have to do something to keep the air traffic controllers at Reagan National quiet who tracked the aircraft; the regional Air Traffic Controllers who tracked 77 over rural parts of Ohio, WVA, and VA.  Renee May's mother who got a phone call from her daughter, and Ted Olson; the Solicitor General of the United States because lord knows, if you're going to have a false flag, you have to include the Solicitor General before you do anything else.  

Additionally, you have to account for the five light poles that were knocked down just prior to an explosion at the Pentagon--an explosion whose physical traits of color and dimension--are very near perfect in the way it matches two plane crashes in New York on the same day.  The light poles were far enough apart as to where it would require a plane to knock down poles on either side of a span of over 100 feet on the approach angle.  

So if you want to play the "Flight 77 didn't hit the Pentagon" game, you're involving tons more people.  *


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



I never claimed to know it all as I simply pointed out why time change parts are nothing new to me.  So to try and hide your dumbass remarks you lie about what I have said because you know the other children in your camp will never call you out for fucking up.  Soon as you feel the tiniest bit threatened you fucking cry like a little bitch.  ***** like you are a joke.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Your silly insults make me chuckle.  Your parents must be REAL proud that they not only raised a moron, they raised one who can't properly cuss.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



So cutting to the chase, you're admitting that you have no theories as to how, when, or why.

Thanks for playing!......You lose!

So, save yourself some face, buddy. Tell us what the change out parts had to do with your ridiculous conspiracy.

It's quite funny, but whenever you ask these clowns to explain, they fall into attack mode, and never offer up anything valid.

Here's a new conspiracy for ya' to latch onto.

It was I who killed JFK. Now, in November of '63 I was a 5 month old fetus but, I was trained by the CIA to kill. With help from Castro, the mob, the FBI, and Ted Kennedy (he drove the getaway car) we were able to pull off the perfect crime. Although TK almost compromised the mission when he drove off an overpass, we were able to recover and make our getaway. Yep, I was back in my mothers womb by 4:00 pm that afternoon, popped a cold one and did a personal toast to the success of our mission.

Now, investigate that conspiracy!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



He's the first to admit he has nothing.


----------



## eots (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




the reason the it is former NORAD directors and presidential advisor's etc is because as active duty officers they have careers to be concerned with and ae not free top speak out of the chain of command..dont pretend there are not risk to any active duty officer or government researcher that speaks out


----------



## Terral (Feb 1, 2010)

Hi Corn:



candycorn said:


> *I don't know what a time change part is.  Please explain it.*


You have numerous parts in your car that require replacing from time to time like the fuel pump, alternator, brakes, master cylinder, etc.. If the fuel pump goes, then you pull over and call a tow truck. However, commercial airliners cannot pull over and wait for a tow truck. Therefore, all commercial airliners have 'time-change parts' that are changed according to hours of use. These parts have serial numbers recorded in log books that allow crime scene investigators to identify any commercial airliner in fifteen minutes after cool down. Read through *Colonel George Nelson's 9/11 Testimony* to realize our Govt has turned over NO 'time-change parts' to prove possession of ANY 9/11 Jetliner. 

Physics911: Colonel George Nelson

BTW, the Jet parts found at the Pentagon match the time-change parts for a *decommissioned A-3 Skywarrior Navy Jet* (story and story and story).

GL,

Terral


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

eots said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Oh, so you're trying to say that not one of those military officers would give up their careers and meager paycheck to make millions by providing the proof?

Give me a fucking break!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2010)

Terral said:


> Hi Corn:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your "story" references are all to whackjob twoofer websites.  Nobody in their right mind would believe them or you.  

757 Wreckage was found in and around the Pentagon.
No missile wreckage was found at the Pentagon
Passengers of AA77 remains were found at the Pentagon.
A missile cannot knock down five light poles. 

Consider yourself debunked once again.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Oh, so you're trying to say that not one of those military officers would give up their careers and meager paycheck to make millions by providing the proof?
> 
> Give me a fucking break!


*
And of course their officer duties and oaths they took are so subjective.... LOL.

This is important because in about five posts or so, there will be one of those dumb fucks who will quote an ex-military person as some sort of expert even though they were born under the Coolidge Administration and have been out of the military for decades in some cases.  Amazingly--according to the twoofers--they don't give two shits about the country while their on active duty and drawing a modest paycheck--but somehow once they retire, they become fucking patriots once they are no longer encumbered by that modest paycheck. 
*


----------



## eots (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



you make bizarre assumptions that they would make millions for speaking out instead of suffer for it..and if they gave up their careers fools such as yourself would just spin it into ...they are a former this or that and  and slander them with accusations of Alzheimers..


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

candycorn said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Aren't you the dumbass that didn't know afghanistan got blamed for 9E?  You sure you want to keep embarrassing yourself?

On 9E NOBODY tracked flight 77 for 35 straight minutes.  Basic fact you are ignorant of. 

Then you bring up the two phone calls.....an issue that has already been discussed and you cannot prove either call came from flight 77.  Isn't that a bit odd?  Don't phone companies usually a silly thing like keep close records of calls? Yet for that flight nobody, including the FBI has been able to produce the evidence.  Don't you guys usually scream about physical evidence? Lol. 


Yet, you completely ignore the simple question in my post and try to distract.  Your laundry list bullshit doesn't work.....especially when it has blatantly false claims.


----------



## eots (Feb 1, 2010)

*Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech). *  Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University. 
Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement: 

"Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned. 

They have established beyond any reasonable doubt that the official account of 9/11 is false and that, therefore, the official &#8220;investigations&#8221; have really been cover-up operations. 

Thus far, however, there has been no response from political leaders in Washington or, for that matter, in other capitals around the world. Our organization, Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth, has been formed to help bring about such a response. 

We believe that the truth about 9/11 needs to be exposed now---not in 50 years as a footnote in the history books---so the policies that have been based on the Bush-Cheney administration&#8217;s interpretation of the 9/11 attacks can be changed. 

We are, therefore, calling for a new, independent investigation of 9/11 that takes account of evidence that has been documented by independent researchers but thus far ignored by governments and the mainstream media." 


Video 9/11/04: "A lot of these pieces of information, taken together, prove that the official story, the official conspiracy theory of 9/11 is a bunch of hogwash.  It&#8217;s impossible. &#8230; There&#8217;s a second group of facts having to do with the cover up. &#8230; Taken together these things prove that high levels of our government don&#8217;t want us to know what happened and who&#8217;s responsible.&#8230; 

Who gained from 9/11?  Who covered up crucial information about 9/11?  And who put out the patently false stories about 9/11 in the first place?  When you take those three things together, I think the case is pretty clear that it&#8217;s highly placed individuals in the administration with all roads passing through Dick Cheney. 

I think the very kindest thing that we can say about George W. Bush and all the people in the U.S. Government that have been involved in this massive cover-up, the very kindest thing we can say is that they were aware of impending attacks and let them happen.  Now some people will say that&#8217;s much too kind, however even that is high treason and conspiracy to commit murder."  http://video.go 




*Capt. Daniel Davis, U.S. Army &#8211; Former U.S. Army Air Defense Officer and NORAD Tac Director.  Decorated with the Bronze Star and the Soldiers Medal for bravery under fire and the Purple Heart for injuries sustained in Viet Nam.  Also served in the Army Air Defense Command as Nike Missile Battery Control Officer* for the Chicago-Milwaukee Defense Area.  Founder and former CEO of Turbine Technology Services Corp., a turbine (jet engine) services and maintenance company (15 years).  Former Senior Manager at General Electric Turbine (jet) Engine Division (15 years).  Private pilot.

Statement to this website 3/23/07: "As a former General Electric Turbine engineering specialist and manager and then CEO of a turbine engineering company, I can guarantee that none of the high tech, high temperature alloy engines on any of the four planes that crashed on 9/11 would be completely destroyed, burned, shattered or melted in any crash or fire.  Wrecked, yes, but not destroyed.  Where are all of those engines, particularly at the Pentagon?  If jet powered aircraft crashed on 9/11, those engines, plus wings and tail assembly, would be there. 

Additionally, in my experience as an officer in NORAD as a Tactical Director for the Chicago-Milwaukee Air Defense and as a current private pilot, there is no way that an aircraft on instrument flight plans (all commercial flights are IFR) would not be intercepted when they deviate from their flight plan, turn off their transponders, or stop communication with Air Traffic Control.  No way!  With very bad luck, perhaps one could slip by, but no there's no way all four of them could! 

Finally, going over the hill and highway and crashing into the Pentagon right at the wall/ground interface is nearly impossible for even a small slow single engine airplane and no way for a 757. Maybe the best pilot in the world could accomplish that but not these unskilled "terrorists". 

*Attempts to obscure facts by calling them a "Conspiracy Theory" does not change the truth.  It seems, "Something is rotten in the State." *

Editor's note: For more information on the impact at the Pentagon, see General Stubblebine, Colonel Nelson, Commander Muga, Lt. Col. Kwiatkowski, Lt. Col. Latas, Major Rokke, Capt. Wittenberg, Barbara Honegger, April Gallop, Colonel Bunel, and Steve DeChiaro. 


Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition: 

"The government conspiracy theory does not hold up to scrutiny. As a professional with over 30 years experience working with gas turbines (jet engines) and fuels - kerosene (jet fuel) does not burn in any open flame hot enough to effect steel - well under 1000 deg F. Also bogus are the explanations regarding why no planes were intercepted. SOP [Standard Operating Procedure] is they are always, always intercepted if they stray off course and/or turn off the transponder like these flights all did. No command decision needed. Has our government ever been untruthful to us?"  AE911Truth 



*Dwain Deets, MS Physics, MS Eng &#8211; Former Director, Aerospace Projects, NASA Dryden Flight Research Center.  Before this appointment, he served as Director, Research Engineering Division at Dryden.  Recipient of the NASA Exceptional Service Award and the Presidential Meritorious Rank Award *in the Senior Executive Service (1988).  Selected presenter of the Wright Brothers Lectureship in Aeronautics, a distinguished speaking engagement sponsored by the American Institute of Aeronautics and Astronautics (AIAA) (1986).  *Included in "Who's Who in Science* and Engineering" 1993 - 2000.  Former Chairman of the Aerospace Control and Guidance Systems Committee of the Society of Automotive Engineers.  Former Member, AIAA Committee on Society and Aerospace Technology.  37 year NASA career. 
Statement in support of Architects and Engineers petition:


*"The many visual images (massive structural members being hurled horizontally, huge pyroclastic clouds, etc.) leave no doubt in my mind explosives were involved [in the destruction of the World Trade Center]."  *AE911Truth 


Signatory: Petition requesting a reinvestigation of 9/11, signed by more than 1,000 Architects and Engineers: 

"On Behalf of the People of the United States of America, the undersigned Architects and Engineers for 9/11 Truth and affiliates  hereby petition for, and demand, a truly independent investigation with subpoena power in order to uncover the full truth surrounding the events of 9/11/01 - specifically the collapse of the World Trade Center Towers and Building 7.  We believe that there is sufficient doubt about the official story and therefore that the 9/11 investigation must be re-opened and must include a full inquiry into the possible use of explosives that may have been the actual cause behind the destruction of the World Trade Center Towers and WTC Building 7." Sign the Petition 

Patriots Question 9/11 - Responsible Criticism of the 9/11 Commission Report


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

eots said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


Look man, the oath requires a military member to defend against all enemies, "foreign and *DOMESTIC"*

Now, if our government purposely rammed planes into buildings, thereby resulting in the deaths of our fellow citizens, the government would immediately become 
"domestic enemies", requiring our military to take action.

So, what you are saying is that out of ALL those in the military who would have had to have been involved, not one of them would have stood up and respected the solemn oath they VOLUNTARILY took?

That's pure fucking bullshit, and YOU KNOW IT!

Christ, you people are fucking nutjobs to the core!


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Actually no, it was from a book that has copies of the documents you dumb fuck.  What other bullshit do you want to try?  Please explain how your "Preliminary" strawman means anything?  Does it means the plans were never written? No.  Does it mean the JCS never signed them? No.  Does it mean the plans were never submitted to the JFK Administration for approval? No.  So aside from your whiny distraction your "Preliminary" bullshit is as fucking useless as you are.  Wait.  No.  You are more useless.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Aren't you the dumbass that didn't know afghanistan got blamed for 9E?


*First of all, it is spelled Afghanistan fry daddy, not afghanistan.  Tomorrow when you're back in school, ask Ms. Roberts to go over the rules for proper nouns once more.  You apparently slept that day in class.*

Secondly, no; it wasn't me; the Taliban was blamed for harboring Al Queda.  



CurveLight said:


> You sure you want to keep embarrassing yourself?


*Doesn't seem to stop you.
I'm curious, do your "friends" know your views on 9/11?  I'm betting you haven't told them--likely because you have no friends.
*
Are you accusing the Mayes of lying; yes or no.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



That's a complete nonsequitur you ignorant hick.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


How so, nutjob?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

candycorn said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Aren't you the dumbass that didn't know afghanistan got blamed for 9E?
> ...




This is why you're so pathetic.  First you bitch because I didn't use a capital A for afghanistan!  ROTFL!

Then you're so embarrassed that you didn't know for 35 minutes NOBODY was tracking flight77 on 9E so you edit the shit out of my post to try and hide your own stupidity.

You guys are just lying piss drinking cowards and you just confirmed what I said earlier that you are not able to honestly debate.  And your insane fucking obsession with fast food joints is hilarious!  Is it because your rank **** always smells like the trash bins at Long John Silver's?


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


The fact that you believe so many in our military, who would have had to have been involved in the cover-up, would just keep their mouths shut, clearly deems your claim of military service completely null and void.

God, I hate fucking posers!


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


it isnt, but hes too fucking stupid to know


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


because that "no one was tracking" is a fucking LIE


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




Every time one of you guys quotes this idiot I have to laugh. He is so far out of it.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



See, what I told you in PM was absolutely true. His own words EXPOSED HIM!


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




You guys are constantly saying the lack of a whistleblower means the OCT is true.  Think about that.  First off, there have already been many whistleblowers showing why aspects of the OCT is bullshit but you dismiss them as insane.  Even if someone came out and said he was part of a FF Op on 9E you guys would do the same fucking thing.  And you know.  If anyone was part of a FF Op they would have absolutely nothing to gain and everything to lose.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Are you accusing the Mayes of lying; yes or no.
> ...


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Lol.  Is that why even the Commission Report says it had no live tracking for 36 minutes?  Idiot.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



You're nothing but a raggedy old whiny **** and you are the mother fucking princess.  And you know it.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


because it doesnt MORON
it said the transponder was OFF


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



I don't believe "so many in our military" kept their mouths shut you useless whinebag.  I never made that claim.  You guys have to lie just to post.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Thank you for proving once again how FUCKING CLUELESS you are.  You represent the OCTAs very well in your ignorance of basic facts.  This is from the 9E CR: 

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

What did that say?  Read it again you dumb ****:

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

I think you need to read it again:

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

Naw, not enough.  One more time:

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."
govinfo.library.unt.edu/911/report/911Report_Ch1.htm

How will you ignore this?  Claim I hacked into the website and personally changed the 9E CR?

ROTFL!  You got pwned again you ignorant lying ****.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


LIAR
it doesnt say that


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

> The failure to find a primary radar return for American 77 led us to investigate this issue further. Radar reconstructions performed after 9/11 reveal that FAA radar equipment tracked the flight from the moment its transponder was turned off at 8:56. But for 8 minutes and 13 seconds, between 8:56 and 9:05, this primary radar information on American 77 was not displayed to controllers at Indianapolis Center.142 The reasons are technical, arising from the way the software processed radar information, as well as from poor primary radar coverage where American 77 was flying.



see????
you are a fucking liar


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 1, 2010)

eots said:


> *Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret)  Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech). *  Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.
> Member: Political Leaders for 9/11 Truth Association Statement:
> 
> "Scholars and professionals with various kinds of expertise---including architects, engineers, firefighters, intelligence officers, lawyers, medical professionals, military officers, philosophers, religious leaders, physical scientists, and pilots---have spoken out about radical discrepancies between the official account of the 9/11 attacks and what they, as independent researchers, have learned.
> ...



I don't know, there's just always something..............


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> > The failure to find a primary radar return for American 77 led us to investigate this issue further. Radar reconstructions performed after 9/11 reveal that FAA radar equipment tracked the flight from the moment its transponder was turned off at 8:56. But for 8 minutes and 13 seconds, between 8:56 and 9:05, this primary radar information on American 77 was not displayed to controllers at Indianapolis Center.142 The reasons are technical, arising from the way the software processed radar information, as well as from poor primary radar coverage where American 77 was flying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hahahahahaha.......you're fucking beyond pathetic.  Know what's even worse?  Your OCTA buddies don't even have the balls to point out you're flat out wrong.  You useless bitch.  The part you quoted does not cancel out the fact the report says it traveled UNDETECTED FOR THIRTY SIX MINUTES.  There are no words for people as fucked up as you are.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Divecon's bullshit lying just solidified why these useless ***** are a complete waste of time.  See ya. Don't forget to pat yourselves on the back for your insanity.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Divecon's bullshit lying just solidified why these useless ***** are a complete waste of time.  See ya. Don't forget to pat yourselves on the back for your insanity.


Don't let the door hit ya' in the ass on your way out, NUTJOB!


----------



## Fizz (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Is it just me or does that say "signed plans?"  What you fail to grasp is it doesn't matter if you try to hide behind your bullshit "preliminary" garbage.  The Joint Chiefs all approved the plans as I stated and have proven.  The fact is they tried to get the plans approved by the Kennedy admin so let's watch you embarrass yourself some more and preach about ignoring facts.



SO FUCKING WHAT?!!!!

did the operation ever get implemented?

no. it didnt. end of story.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> > The failure to find a primary radar return for American 77 led us to investigate this issue further. Radar reconstructions performed after 9/11 reveal that FAA radar equipment tracked the flight from the moment its transponder was turned off at 8:56. But for 8 minutes and 13 seconds, between 8:56 and 9:05, this primary radar information on American 77 was not displayed to controllers at Indianapolis Center.142 The reasons are technical, arising from the way the software processed radar information, as well as from poor primary radar coverage where American 77 was flying.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its coming up on 5:00 PM.  I'm guessing his break was over.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Divecon's bullshit lying just solidified why these useless ***** are a complete waste of time.  See ya. Don't forget to pat yourselves on the back for your insanity.


you are the exposed LIAR here
moron


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > > The failure to find a primary radar return for American 77 led us to investigate this issue further. Radar reconstructions performed after 9/11 reveal that FAA radar equipment tracked the flight from the moment its transponder was turned off at 8:56. But for 8 minutes and 13 seconds, between 8:56 and 9:05, this primary radar information on American 77 was not displayed to controllers at Indianapolis Center.142 The reasons are technical, arising from the way the software processed radar information, as well as from poor primary radar coverage where American 77 was flying.
> ...


likely


----------



## Fizz (Feb 1, 2010)

first you say:



CurveLight said:


> Lol.  Is that why even the Commission Report says it had no live tracking for 36 minutes?  Idiot.


then it becomes......


CurveLight said:


> The part you quoted does not cancel out the fact the report says it traveled UNDETECTED FOR THIRTY SIX MINUTES.  There are no words for people as fucked up as you are.



see how fucking clueless you are!! there WAS live tracking and you just got caught lying again. the flight was on radar THE ENTIRE TIME. flight info was not displayed to indianapolis controllers for 8 minutes for technical reasons. controllers not knowing or recongnizing which radar blip was flight 77 is in no way "no live radar tracking for 36 minutes" you lying asshole!!


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > > The failure to find a primary radar return for American 77 led us to investigate this issue further. Radar reconstructions performed after 9/11 reveal that FAA radar equipment tracked the flight from the moment its transponder was turned off at 8:56. But for 8 minutes and 13 seconds, between 8:56 and 9:05, this primary radar information on American 77 was not displayed to controllers at Indianapolis Center.142 The reasons are technical, arising from the way the software processed radar information, as well as from poor primary radar coverage where American 77 was flying.
> ...



Do you need to upgrade your dildo from thermos to tire size so you don't keep losing it when you try to use it?


----------



## eots (Feb 1, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > *Lt. Col. Robert Bowman, PhD, U.S. Air Force (ret) &#8211; Director of Advanced Space Programs Development under Presidents Ford and Carter.  U.S. Air Force fighter pilot with over 100 combat missions. (PhD in Aeronautics and Nuclear Engineering, Cal Tech). *  Former Head of the Department of Aeronautical Engineering and Assistant Dean at the U.S. Air Force Institute of Technology.  22-year Air Force career.  Also taught Mathematics and English at the University of Southern California, the University of Maryland, and Phillips University.
> ...



what a weak pile of bullshit...a man of his experience runs as an independent and that is illusion of grandure.. or being opposed to star wars or the Vietnam war ?? and engineer given presidential honors and the who's who of science and engineering and you ask where is his expertise in explosives ??..fuck you are an idiot


----------



## Fizz (Feb 1, 2010)

eots feels so much better when a few people also agree with his crazy delusions.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> first you say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You stupid fuck.  If there was live tracking why were they looking for flight 77? 

"The Command Center kept looking for American 77. At 9:21, it advised the Dulles terminal control facility, and Dulles urged its controllers to look for primary targets. At 9:32, they found one."

That quote comes after:

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

That quote comes after:

"In sum, Indianapolis Center never saw Flight 77 turn around. By the time it reappeared in primary radar coverage, controllers had either stopped looking for the aircraft because they thought it had crashed or were looking toward the west. Although the Command Center learned Flight 77 was missing, neither it nor FAA headquarters issued an all points bulletin to surrounding centers to search for primary radar targets."

Only you stupid fucks could actually read:

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

And still somehow say that it was detected.  ROTFL.  Maybe if you call me a liar it will make this sentence disappear?

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

Damn you guys are fucking pathetic!  Do you want me to link your posts from an older thread where you admitted there was no live tracking for 36 minutes?  You are one sad little punk.


----------



## eots (Feb 1, 2010)

fizz feels better when candywhore and little Ollie follow behind him with their nose up his ass ..he thinks it means ..._everyone_ agrees with him


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 1, 2010)

Has anyone here actually seen the inside of a control tower but me?

What all four sets of highjackers did when they got control of the craft was to turn off the transponders.  It is the transponder which tells ATC which aircraft is where & what its altitude is.  Otherwise it is just an anonymous blip on the screen.  Most private craft operate with transponders set at 1200, which is anonymous.  
Aircraft at altitudes over 30K are supposed to be in positive control.  That means transponders reporting altitude.

Flight 77 being off the scope for 36 minutes just means the high jackers were semi on the ball.  Without the mode C on, all the tower controller knew about was there was one more anonymous blip among dozens.  Since the position dosn't refresh until each turn of the radar, he wouldn't have reason to notice its speed either.  All aircraft hop a bit from turn to turn.


----------



## eots (Feb 1, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L7U22m9xLrQ]YouTube - EMERGENCY WARNING FOR OFFICE WORKERS (NIST WTC7)[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 1, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Just adding to the resumes and asking a few questions, did I say something that wasn't true?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Is it just me or does that say "signed plans?"  What you fail to grasp is it doesn't matter if you try to hide behind your bullshit "preliminary" garbage.  The Joint Chiefs all approved the plans as I stated and have proven.  The fact is they tried to get the plans approved by the Kennedy admin so let's watch you embarrass yourself some more and preach about ignoring facts.
> ...



You don't see the importance of the fact the Joint Chiefs of Staff all drew up and approved plans to fake an attack on Americans to justify invading a country that didn't attack us?  But of course you don't. You're a stupid fuck.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


you are the stupid fuck
and a liar too


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Has anyone here actually seen the inside of a control tower but me?
> 
> What all four sets of highjackers did when they got control of the craft was to turn off the transponders.  It is the transponder which tells ATC which aircraft is where & what its altitude is.  Otherwise it is just an anonymous blip on the screen.  Most private craft operate with transponders set at 1200, which is anonymous.
> Aircraft at altitudes over 30K are supposed to be in positive control.  That means transponders reporting altitude.
> ...




Nobody was tracking 77 for 36 minutes....while it was flying towards the most heavily guarded airspace in the world.  Turning off a xponder doesn't make an airplane turn into a stealth airplane.  That's why we spend billions creating stealth aircraft.  Your little rant is useless.  Btw, it was Fizz who had to be schooled on radar coverage.  That dumb fuck thought Primary meant the xponder signal and he didn't know they feed the secondary.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Has anyone here actually seen the inside of a control tower but me?
> 
> What all four sets of highjackers did when they got control of the craft was to turn off the transponders.  It is the transponder which tells ATC which aircraft is where & what its altitude is.  Otherwise it is just an anonymous blip on the screen.  Most private craft operate with transponders set at 1200, which is anonymous.
> Aircraft at altitudes over 30K are supposed to be in positive control.  That means transponders reporting altitude.
> ...


facts mean nothing to these moronic troofers


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Baruch Menachem said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone here actually seen the inside of a control tower but me?
> ...


again you lie
the radar was tracking it, they just didnt know it was flight 77 because the transponder had been turned off


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."


----------



## Fizz (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > first you say:
> ...



FLIGHT 77 WAS TRACKED BY RADAR THE ENTIRE TIME. radar only works "live". you cant flip a switch and see where planes were before you turned the radar on.

no matter how many times you keep repeating shit trying to change your original claim the fact remains that you were caught lying.

...again


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Baruch Menachem said:
> ...




You seem to keep ignoring facts from the Report.  It points out a Primary target wasn't seen until 9:32

"The Command Center kept looking for American 77. At 9:21, it advised the Dulles terminal control facility, and Dulles urged its controllers to look for primary targets. At 9:32, they found one."

If they didn't find a Primary target until 9:32 that means they weren't tracking any Primary targets you idiot fuck turd.  Holy shit how can you be this fucking dumb?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


you keep using false info as if it was real

"the command center" was the Indy air traffic controllers
they didnt know what the blip was
you are too fucking stupid to understand what you read


----------



## eots (Feb 1, 2010)

divemoroncon is such a one trick pony ..he just types liar in all caps  and calls it evidence


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



You fucking divecon.  It wasn't tracked live because no controller was tracking it.  That is why the report said it traveled UNDETECTED FOR 36 MINUTES.  You fucking little worm.  Explain to us what the report meant by saying it TRAVELED UNDETECTED FOR 36 MINUTES.  Let's see how you explain that.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


because the transponder was OFF you fucking IDIOT


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

eots said:


> divemoroncon is such a one trick pony ..he just types liar in all caps  and calls it evidence


and Id-Eots chimes in and shows what a fucking moron he is again


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Your stupidity is amazing.  Indianapolis Center is not the Command Center you dumb fuck.  Indy never turned on their Primary radar to look for 77.  The Command Center in the 9E CR is talking about Herndon Command Center.  Indy is not known as a Command Center.  That is an FAA designation you ignorant fizz.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



The xponder turned off would not make it stealth you fucking candycorn.  You still want to say it was detected while the Report says it traveled undetected for 36 minutes?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


i never said it would you dipshit
you are the one saying it wasnt tracked when the data available shows IT WAS


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


that link YOU posted said it was indy you dipshit


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divemoroncon is such a one trick pony ..he just types liar in all caps  and calls it evidence
> ...



You're a classic ollie fizz lost in candyland diving for cons you can wrap your legs around.  Look at this you dumb fizz:

"The Air Transport Association has staffed a position at the FAA Air Traffic Control System Command Center, commonly known as*the Command Center,*in Herndon, Virginia, since 1996."
FAA Air Traffic Control System Command Center -- ATA Desk

Is it just me or does that point out what is known as the Command Center?  Lol....you love getting pwned like the little ollie you are!


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



The link I posted earlier was to the 9E CR.  You dumb fuck...I fully anticipated you being this candycorn so that is why I posted a different link showing you the Command Center is not the Indy Center.  How the fuck can you be this dumb?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



I said it wasn't tracked live for 36 minutes on 9E you fizzwad.  That is what I proved by the 9E CR saying it traveled UNDETECTED for 36 minutes.  If it was "detected" that means someone was "detecting" it but since it was UNDETECTED.....guess what that means?  Lol....


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


it WAS tracked on radar you dipshit
they just didnt know it was flight 77


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

this is typical troofer bullshit, take some minor inconsistency and make a mountain out of it


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 1, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> this is typical troofer bullshit, take some minor inconsistency and make a mountain out of it



There is no inconsistency you candycorn.  You just don't know how to be honest.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > this is typical troofer bullshit, take some minor inconsistency and make a mountain out of it
> ...


wow, how ironic for a lying piece of shit like you to claim


----------



## Fizz (Feb 1, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> I said it wasn't tracked live for 36 minutes on 9E you fizzwad.  That is what I proved by the 9E CR saying it traveled UNDETECTED for 36 minutes.  If it was "detected" that means someone was "detecting" it but since it was UNDETECTED.....guess what that means?  Lol....



you fucking LIAR.

this is what you first said before you tried to run away with your tail between your legs when caught lying.



CurveLight said:


> Lol.  Is that why even the Commission Report says it had no live tracking for 36 minutes?  Idiot.



so prove the commission said there was no live tracking for 36 minutes or shut the fuck up!!


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > I said it wasn't tracked live for 36 minutes on 9E you fizzwad.  That is what I proved by the 9E CR saying it traveled UNDETECTED for 36 minutes.  If it was "detected" that means someone was "detecting" it but since it was UNDETECTED.....guess what that means?  Lol....
> ...




Oh goodness you ignorant fart juice.  I've already proven it repeatedly you divecon.  I don't know what the fuck is wrong with you but it takes a seriously stupid fizz fuck to see the report says it traveled undetected for 36 minutes then claim that doesn't prove it wasn't being tracked live.  You also ignore the fact the Command Center was still looking for it at 9:21 and the report says it wasn't until 9:32 a Primary target was found.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You do this all the time you fucking reject.  Every single time you are proven wrong you stop quoting the posts that show your ignorance then you call people liars.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > I said it wasn't tracked live for 36 minutes on 9E you fizzwad.  That is what I proved by the 9E CR saying it traveled UNDETECTED for 36 minutes.  If it was "detected" that means someone was "detecting" it but since it was UNDETECTED.....guess what that means?  Lol....
> ...




This is why you're such a pathetic trolling shitbox licker.  You've already admitted 77 was not tracked live for 36 minutes.  Let's look at your admission, your exact words:


"On 9/11 controllers could not identify it for 36 minutes.  We already went over that and we both agreed."
http://www.usmessageboard.com/1811516-post17.html


So there you are admitting it wasn't tracked live for 36 minutes but now you want to say it was tracked live?  What pathetic childish spin will you try to use now?  You just pwned like I've pwned the rest of your sorry ass clubhouse.  Not only are you fools ignorant of basic 9E facts but you can't even remember your own bullshit.  Rotfl......though I must admit....there is no achievement in pwning you stupid fucks.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2010)

I learned all about it in my High School Physics class.....



We called it Gravity


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

rightwinger said:


> I learned all about it in my High School Physics class.....
> 
> 
> 
> We called it Gravity




Have you seen a video comparison of WTC 7 to a known demo collapse?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> User edit...Curvelight posted nothing but the usual silly little profane lyrics and delusions of actually mattering to anybody other than the obese drive-through community.  Nothing worthy of being repeated.



*Its pretty sad that you're so delusional...for a while there you were at least  laying off the silly profanity and at least I could read your silly diatribe without laughing at you.  Now you're just a caricature of an angry little person.  Life not turning out like you want fry chief?

Why is it that you're unable to admit that the 9/11 Commission Report is right or simply point out one major inaccuracy in the document?  Do one or the other or shut the heck up.
*


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

candycorn said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > User edit...Curvelight posted nothing but the usual silly little profane lyrics and delusions of actually mattering to anybody other than the obese drive-through community.  Nothing worthy of being repeated.
> ...



Did you ever respond to post 114?


----------



## Fizz (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



no jackass, radar tracking a plane and controllers not recognizing what radar blip is flight 77 is NOT "no live tracking". the flight was tracked by radar live the entire time. the 9/11 commission is right. controllers didnt know what blip was flight 77. the 9/11 commission is also right when it says that FAA radar tracked the flight from the moment its transponder was turned off.

once again, you are caught lying. its quite entertaining watching you try to squirm out of it. your initial claim that it was not tracked live for 36 minutes is just a flat out lie.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




You are an unbelievably stupid divecon.  Your claim that the controllers didn't know "what blip" was flight 77 is pure bullshit and I've already proven that by pointing out the first time a controller saw a Primary blip was at 9:32 from Dulles.  That is what the fucking Report states.  By "live tracking" I am talking about controllers doing a live tracking that day and you know that.  I'm not talking about radar reconstructions.  Even after I post your own fucking words with you admitting controllers could not identify it for 36 minutes you still try to fucking back pedal.  Be grateful you're smart enough to only do this shit on a message board.  Or did you learn that the hard way after getting your ass beat on a regular basis?

Entertain us some more you stupid dickhead and pretend you didn't say:

"On 9/11 controllers could not identify it for 36 minutes.  We already went over that and we both agreed."

Rotfl...you're suck a fucking loser.  If they couldn't identify it for 36 minutes that means for 36 minutes it was UNDETECTED as the CR states.   Holy shit, could you possibly be any more fucking ridiculous?


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > I learned all about it in my High School Physics class.....
> ...



Yes I have...very pretty

Care to provide the formula for a synchronized thermite burnthrough of 39 collumns on 100 floors?

Gravity my friend.......Gravity

Here is another one for you Force= mass X acceleration


----------



## Fizz (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



i highlighted your feeble excuse for the lie you posted. thanks for admitting you lied when you said there was no live tracking for 36 minutes. you have now changed the definition of live tracking to match your lie. very nice!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



well done.those idiots always ignore the fact that there HAVE been whistleblowers that have blown the case open and they always dismiss them as crackpots or whatever when you prove they dont know what they are talking about.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




Lol...I didn't change anything you dumbfuck.  Is this the best you can do?  More false accusations to try and hide your own hypocrisy and ignorance?  

You worthless dickwad.  Look back at Candy's post where she claimed the Controllers would have to be in on the conspiracy.  I responded to that by pointing out for 36 minutes no Controller anywhere was doing a live tracking and I've proven that repeatedly.  Naw, you're way way way too much of a worthless shit ball to even attempt and be honest.  Even when I prove you have ALREADY ADMITED NO CONTROLLER COULD IDENTIFY IT FOR THIRTY SIX MINUTES YOU STILL FUCKING WHINE LIKE THE USELESS LITTLE OLLIECON YOU ARE.  C'mon, embarrass yourself some more you fucking birth regret.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > TheSuaveOne said:
> ...



thanks for proving that when your losing a debate and cant counter facts THIS is all you can come back with.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Lets just end this bullshit once and for all:
> 
> *WHEN YOU RAM FULLY LOADED, FULLY FUELED JUMBO JETS INTO BUILDINGS, THOSE BUILDINGS WILL FALL. *
> 
> ...



thats something YOU and your troll buddies need to take the advise of cause you just proved your as big of a moron idiot as Barach,Fizz,Gomer Pyle Ollie and Cornboy troll are as well in the fact that there is a video we have posted HUNDREDS of times in the past of the onsite construction manager Frank Demartini back in jan 01 on the history channel modern marvels talking about how they designed the towers and anticipated that back then of an airliner veering off course in speeds up to 600mph saying it is like an intense mirror grid,that it is so strong that it could take hits from MULTIPLE airliners and would remain standing.

I would post the video  for you to watch like I have hundreds of times before in the past  but me and you both know you wont watch it cause as we both know,you 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists only see what you WANT to see and hear what you want to hear.anything that doesnt go along with your views,you ignore it and dont watch it.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



you mean HE claimed.cornboy troll is a HE.something else cornboy troll will also conviently leave out no doubt is that one of the air traffic controllers said that the lead man in charge there took the taped transcripts and wadded them  up and destroyed them before dropping them in a trashcan.and as far as we know,no disciplinary actions were ever taken against him.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> [
> You worthless dickwad.  Look back at Candy's post where she claimed the Controllers would have to be in on the conspiracy.  I responded to that by pointing out for 36 minutes no Controller anywhere was doing a live tracking and I've proven that repeatedly.  Naw, you're way way way too much of a worthless shit ball to even attempt and be honest.  Even when I prove you have ALREADY ADMITED NO CONTROLLER COULD IDENTIFY IT FOR THIRTY SIX MINUTES YOU STILL FUCKING WHINE LIKE THE USELESS LITTLE OLLIECON YOU ARE.  C'mon, embarrass yourself some more you fucking birth regret.



no, thats not what you said. you did NOT say no controller could identify it for 36 minutes. instead, you lied and said there was no live tracking. i pointed out you lied. now you get really upset and go off on rants and call me things like "olliecon" (dont know what it is and dont care) and try to back track on your original statement. i did admit no controller identified which radar blip was flight 77 for 36 minutes but that isnt your original claim!! 

face it. you lied. you got caught.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Saying there was no live tracking is the same thing as the Report saying it traveled undetected for 36 minutes.  You are the one lying and trying to change your claim by saying the Controllers were always looking at the blip.  You dumbfucking divecon.  I've already quoted the Report specifically stating the Command Center was looking for 77.  No controller was looking at any Primary blip you dumb fuck.  Read the report:


"Although the Command Center learned Flight 77 was missing, neither it nor FAA headquarters issued an all points bulletin to surrounding centers to search for primary radar targets. American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

So tell us Einstein, how were controllers tracking a blip they weren't even looking for?  We know the Indy Controllers never saw 77 as a Primary blip so it couldn't have been them.  So show us what controllers were tracking 77's Primary blip?  It will be kind of hard with the Report saying:


"The Command Center kept looking for American 77. At 9:21, it advised the Dulles terminal control facility, and Dulles urged its controllers to look for primary targets. At 9:32, they found one. Several of the Dulles controllers "observed a primary radar target tracking eastbound at a high rate of speed" and notified Reagan National Airport."

Dulles wasn't even looking for Primary blips until the Command Center told them to.  Also, Primary blips don't automatically appear on radars observed by commercial traffic aircraft.  They have to turn on their Primary radars as evidenced by the CR.  You're so fucking ignorant.  You don't even comprehend the Report you rely on to defend the OCT.  Here's a little math pop quiz:  How many minutes are there between 8:56 am and 9:32 am?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz, Divecon, Candy, and Ollie. Why do you four fucktards keep playing the same dishonest games?  None of you give a fuck about those who died that day.  You almost act like you are glad innocent people died.  Especially the children and babies.  Do you have wet dreams about the suffering?  Do you all get off on it so much you can't help but do anything except Celebrate that day?  You obviously don't give a shit about information or the facts.  You hang on for dear life to any insignificant bullshit you can and when you are proven wrong you do nothing but edit the posts to your convenience because you know nobody will hold you accountable.  This world will be so much better off when progress and evolution happens that removes your kind from the earth forever.  You guys are beyond pathetic and deserve nothing else but the Hell that is coming your way.  Don't forget to cheer the dead bodies from 9E.  Without that you assholes wouldn't have anything to say.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


Damn buddy, you beat me to it!

That was one of the very first things the hijackers did after taking control. They may have been batshit fucking crazy, but they damn sure weren't stupid!

Christ, debating with these twufer clowns is a lesson in futility to say the least!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz, Divecon, Candy, and Ollie. Why do you four fucktards keep playing the same dishonest games?  None of you give a fuck about those who died that day.  You almost act like you are glad innocent people died.  Especially the children and babies.  Do you have wet dreams about the suffering?  Do you all get off on it so much you can't help but do anything except Celebrate that day?  You obviously don't give a shit about information or the facts.  You hang on for dear life to any insignificant bullshit you can and when you are proven wrong you do nothing but edit the posts to your convenience because you know nobody will hold you accountable.  This world will be so much better off when progress and evolution happens that removes your kind from the earth forever.  You guys are beyond pathetic and deserve nothing else but the Hell that is coming your way.  Don't forget to cheer the dead bodies from 9E.  Without that you assholes wouldn't have anything to say.


And this post is the prime example of what these clowns do when they've just been BLOWN OUT OF THE FUCKING WATER!

LMAO!


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz, Divecon, Candy, and Ollie. Why do you four fucktards keep playing the same dishonest games?  None of you give a fuck about those who died that day.  You almost act like you are glad innocent people died.  Especially the children and babies.  Do you have wet dreams about the suffering?  Do you all get off on it so much you can't help but do anything except Celebrate that day?  You obviously don't give a shit about information or the facts.  You hang on for dear life to any insignificant bullshit you can and when you are proven wrong you do nothing but edit the posts to your convenience because you know nobody will hold you accountable.  This world will be so much better off when progress and evolution happens that removes your kind from the earth forever.  You guys are beyond pathetic and deserve nothing else but the Hell that is coming your way.  Don't forget to cheer the dead bodies from 9E.  Without that you assholes wouldn't have anything to say.


thats just it, i DO care about those that died that day
thats why i wont let your LIES go unanswered

and you troofer fucking morons are the pathetic ones


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz, Divecon, Candy, and Ollie. Why do you four fucktards keep playing the same dishonest games?  None of you give a fuck about those who died that day.  You almost act like you are glad innocent people died.  Especially the children and babies.  Do you have wet dreams about the suffering?  Do you all get off on it so much you can't help but do anything except Celebrate that day?  You obviously don't give a shit about information or the facts.  You hang on for dear life to any insignificant bullshit you can and when you are proven wrong you do nothing but edit the posts to your convenience because you know nobody will hold you accountable.  This world will be so much better off when progress and evolution happens that removes your kind from the earth forever.  You guys are beyond pathetic and deserve nothing else but the Hell that is coming your way.  Don't forget to cheer the dead bodies from 9E.  Without that you assholes wouldn't have anything to say.
> ...


Damn right!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 2, 2010)

Look, you fucking needledicked, never been laid twufer clowns. It's time you fools knocked your shit off. Stop stepping on the memory of those unfortunate souls who tragically died on 9/11, and let 'em rest in peace.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 2, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



yeah after a while it gets tiresome taking these Bush dupes to school all the time.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




You dumbass.  He claimed Controllers were tracking it the whole time with the Primary blip.  Indy never turned on their Primary radars in time so between 8:56 am and 9:32 am no Controller was looking at any Primary blip for that 36 minutes.  That is why the Report says:

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


^^^^totally fucking delusional


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


WRONG, LIAR
i said RADAR was tracking it
and it WAS
you claimed it wasnt


----------



## Fizz (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Saying there was no live tracking is the same thing as the Report saying it traveled undetected for 36 minutes.



no it isnt. radar did track it. controllers didnt detect it. not the same thing.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Saying there was no live tracking is the same thing as the Report saying it traveled undetected for 36 minutes.
> ...



*I don't think he understands transponders.  Allow me.

Ah hem....

Junior...transponders tell flight controllers where the plane is.  To dumb it down for you, it talks to air traffic controllers.

When a transponder is turned off, air traffic controllers must rely on something called  active radar.  The active radar sends out waves that bounce off of objects and back to the sending facility.  

Disabling a transponder means that the passive tracking is not working.  

Think about your job:

Whats easier, standing at the fry station and being told to cook 3 orders of fries because the people at the drive-through tell you want they want or your having to ask every car in the lot if they want fries and then not being sure who said yes and who said no.  I'm sure you can draw on your vast experience at Wendy's and come up with an answer; or at least some bizarre cocktail of obscenities that makes us all laugh at you even more.
*


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz, Divecon, Candy, and Ollie. Why do you four fucktards keep playing the same dishonest games?  None of you give a fuck about those who died that day.  You almost act like you are glad innocent people died.  Especially the children and babies.  Do you have wet dreams about the suffering?  Do you all get off on it so much you can't help but do anything except Celebrate that day?  You obviously don't give a shit about information or the facts.  You hang on for dear life to any insignificant bullshit you can and when you are proven wrong you do nothing but edit the posts to your convenience because you know nobody will hold you accountable.  This world will be so much better off when progress and evolution happens that removes your kind from the earth forever.  You guys are beyond pathetic and deserve nothing else but the Hell that is coming your way.  Don't forget to cheer the dead bodies from 9E.  Without that you assholes wouldn't have anything to say.
> ...




Lol.....is that why you claim 77 was tracked that day while the Report says:

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

Yep.  Sure looks like you care about honesty and information.  NOT!!  That is exactly why your stupid fucking dumbass claimed we knew 77 was hijacked because the recording was on the Cockpit data recorder!  Lol...two other dumbass OCTAs gave you a "thanks" for posting that blatant LIE!  Yep.  But you care.......rotfl....you're beyond fizz pathetic.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


hey now, i doubt he works at wendy's
LOL
more likely McD's


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


OMG you are stupid


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 2, 2010)

candycorn said:


> fizz said:
> 
> 
> > curvelight said:
> ...


lmao!

*post of the day!*


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



Wendy's is one of the places that hires Desert Vista grads so I'm guessing it's Wendy's although Mickey D's is probably active in other communities hiring the slow.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > fizz said:
> ...



I do what I can.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Saying there was no live tracking is the same thing as the Report saying it traveled undetected for 36 minutes.
> ...



Controllers didn't detect it.  Thank you!  That bring us back to my original point!  Candycorn said Controllers would have to be in on a conspiracy so I responded by pointing out for 36 minutes Controllers were not tracking it which means.....drum roll....they would not have to be in on a conspiracy.  Holy fuck it took how many posts for just one of you dumbasses to figure that out?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...




Lol...your lying is hilarious.   Said there was no live tracking for 36 minutes and you said that was bullshit....you're so full of shit you fuckwad waste.

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

Figure you need to read that as much as possible.

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Did you ever respond to post 114 or are you still dodging like the coward bitch you are?  Your little ignorant rant is funny as hell.  You claimed ATCs would have to be in on a conspiracy yet you didn't know for 36 minutes no ATCs had any idea where 77 was.  And please, please don't try to teach anything about xponders because you're so fucking obviously ignorant that only useless dickheads like Motorpool Jester would applaud you.  And you are still obsessed with stupid fast food joint remarks.  You are a fucking birth regret.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Controllers didn't detect it.  Thank you!  That bring us back to my original point!  Candycorn said Controllers would have to be in on a conspiracy so I responded by pointing out for 36 minutes Controllers were not tracking it which means.....drum roll....they would not have to be in on a conspiracy.  Holy fuck it took how many posts for just one of you dumbasses to figure that out?



controllers still would need to be in on it in most of the crazy conspiracy hoaxes. for instance the flight 77 was cancelled hoax, the missile was fired at the pentagon hoax and of course the A-3 hoax.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz, Divecon, Candy, and Ollie. Why do you four fucktards keep playing the same dishonest games?  None of you give a fuck about those who died that day.  You almost act like you are glad innocent people died.  Especially the children and babies.  Do you have wet dreams about the suffering?  Do you all get off on it so much you can't help but do anything except Celebrate that day?  You obviously don't give a shit about information or the facts.  You hang on for dear life to any insignificant bullshit you can and when you are proven wrong you do nothing but edit the posts to your convenience because you know nobody will hold you accountable.  This world will be so much better off when progress and evolution happens that removes your kind from the earth forever.  You guys are beyond pathetic and deserve nothing else but the Hell that is coming your way.  Don't forget to cheer the dead bodies from 9E.  Without that you assholes wouldn't have anything to say.
> ...




Lol.......I've repeatedly been schooling you dumbfucks.  I went off to point out you don't give a fuck about those who died on 9E and you don't give a fuck about Soldiers or anyone else who has died as a result of the fucked up bullshit by the Bush admin.  You care about one thing: yourself.  That's it and you know so you can take your pity party parade and shove it where you like to put the rest of your bullshit.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


*
You're not important enough to cause me to go back and look at anything.  Since you did mis-represent what was said I will now address it and try to shine light in dark places.

No junior, thats not what was stated at all.  When it was reacquired using active radar and identified (active radar paints everything so its hard to keep track of which blip is which) it was tracked going into the Pentagon air space.  Nothing was tracked going away from it on the same trajectory and with it's transponder turned off.  So the Air Traffic Controllers would have to be complicit in tracking something that merely flew over the Pentagon  and left the airspace in the wacky world of twoofer conspiracy theories.  


Like when you guys are slow in the kitchen due to your overcooking the onion rings and the third car in line bolts from the drive-through, the 4th car gets the 3rd car's order, the fifth car gets the  4th car's order etc...  That is what turning off a transponder does; it messes up the command and control.  

You didn't disappoint on the lame cussing front though.  Nice attempt at insulting me; nothing like the insult you give daily to your loved ones though.  You're living proof they can take a joke.*


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz, Divecon, Candy, and Ollie. Why do you four fucktards keep playing the same dishonest games?  None of you give a fuck about those who died that day.  You almost act like you are glad innocent people died.  Especially the children and babies.  Do you have wet dreams about the suffering?  Do you all get off on it so much you can't help but do anything except Celebrate that day?  You obviously don't give a shit about information or the facts.  You hang on for dear life to any insignificant bullshit you can and when you are proven wrong you do nothing but edit the posts to your convenience because you know nobody will hold you accountable.  This world will be so much better off when progress and evolution happens that removes your kind from the earth forever.  You guys are beyond pathetic and deserve nothing else but the Hell that is coming your way.  Don't forget to cheer the dead bodies from 9E.  Without that you assholes wouldn't have anything to say.
> ...



He's talking about 36 minutes the plane was over what WVA and Kentucky and is accusing someone else of clinging to "insignificant bullshit"?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Controllers didn't detect it.  Thank you!  That bring us back to my original point!  Candycorn said Controllers would have to be in on a conspiracy so I responded by pointing out for 36 minutes Controllers were not tracking it which means.....drum roll....they would not have to be in on a conspiracy.  Holy fuck it took how many posts for just one of you dumbasses to figure that out?
> ...




Lol.......back pedal.....full steam!  Lol....fuck you bitch.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 2, 2010)

candycorn said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Well, what else would we expect from this clown. It's the twufers modus operandi.

Pathetic, to say the least!


----------



## Fizz (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



what the fuck are you talking about? that is my first comment on whether controllers would need to be in on the conspiracy. how can i be backpedaling when its my first comment?!! 

you are a moron!!


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


"fuck you bitch"?

Who raised you, asswipe?

No wonder you can't get laid.

Now, shut the fuck up!


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




Dumbass bitch.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




Fuck you coward **** useless fuckwad.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 2, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz, Divecon, Candy, and Ollie. Why do you four fucktards keep playing the same dishonest games?  None of you give a fuck about those who died that day.  You almost act like you are glad innocent people died.  Especially the children and babies.  Do you have wet dreams about the suffering?  Do you all get off on it so much you can't help but do anything except Celebrate that day?  You obviously don't give a shit about information or the facts.  You hang on for dear life to any insignificant bullshit you can and when you are proven wrong you do nothing but edit the posts to your convenience because you know nobody will hold you accountable.  This world will be so much better off when progress and evolution happens that removes your kind from the earth forever.  You guys are beyond pathetic and deserve nothing else but the Hell that is coming your way.  Don't forget to cheer the dead bodies from 9E.  Without that you assholes wouldn't have anything to say.
> ...



It is post like this that made me decide to place this fuck wad on permanent Ignore. Suck my ass Bentdick.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


but then you miss the rolling on the floor laughs he provides


it's really hard to believe so many(the troofers) can be so fucking stupid while proclaiming everyone else dupes


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 2, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Amen brother!

The dude is definitely a few fries short of a happy meal!

The Lucky Charms leprechaun most definitely snuck in and threw a few Fruit Loops into his Cheerios!


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

candycorn said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




Fuck you dumbass.  Go learn the.....never mind. You won't learn anything cause you're such a fucking coward.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



You are stupid as proven repeatedly by your own posts that say 77 was live tracked while the CR says

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I see you are enjoying the freedom of the civilian world to broadcast your homosexuality but inviting a hetero male on a political message board to suck anything on your body shows desperation beyond relief you mutha fuckin' princess.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


i thought you didnt believe the 911 CR
why are you so staunch in defending something in it?


----------



## Fizz (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> You are stupid as proven repeatedly by your own posts that say 77 was live tracked while the CR says
> 
> "American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."



....and you are fucking moron for thinking those two statements mean the same thing.

the reason i dont have anyone on ignore is because i would miss such entertaining statements such as these. i dont really give a shit about what twoofers think. i just find it fascinating that the can live in a world completely void of reality.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




More of divecon fizz style lying bullshit.  It really is impossible for you fuckers to be honest.  Can you take a hint?  You're a fucking birth regret suffocating on your on feces because you'll swallow your own bullshit instead of facing the facts.  I've never seen such a pathetic fucking group.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


wow, such projection


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > You are stupid as proven repeatedly by your own posts that say 77 was live tracked while the CR says
> ...


of course he is too fucking stupid to understand simple concepts


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > You are stupid as proven repeatedly by your own posts that say 77 was live tracked while the CR says
> ...




Lol....those two statements don't mean the same thing you fucking ghetto toilet hog.  Your statement is claiming 77 was tracked live while the CR points out the exact opposite.  Holy fuck you could not possibly be breathing on your own.  I hope you're in a hospital bed hooked up to a respirator and you've suffered major brain damage because if none of that is true there is no excuse for your unbelievable stupidity.

Read it again you fucking divecon:

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

(don't forget to notice it doesn't distinguish between human tracking and digital tracking.  It says it traveled undetected for 36 minutes.  But I'm sure you will work hard to rewrite the Report to fit your pathetic life.)


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



I never have worked well with stupidity.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




I understand this concept:

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."


But you read that and want to claim it really means 77 was always tracked.  

Hey, why don't you tell us again how the Command Center is in Indy?  You know, the one that is really in Herndon, VA?  C'mon you super candyfizz!  Bless us with your knowledge.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



what part dont you understand, exactly? 

the flight was NEVER not on radar. it was tracked the entire time.

the controllers didnt detect it for 36 minutes. they didnt know which blip it was.

the two statements dont mean the same thing. your pathetic attempts to make them mean the same thing because you got caught lying wont change that fact.

(psssst. radar waves arent digital)


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



That explains why your sorry ass tried to hide as a lifer until even the Army couldn't put up with your shit anymore and gave your ass the boot.  Because you're simply a candy ass fizzled fuck wimp that is nothing but a princess in an old man's smelly wrinkly saggy skin.  Your wife change your diaper yet? Bitch.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




You are too fucking stoopid.  I explained this last night you dumb shit retard.  Indy Center never turned their Primary radar on in time so they could not possibly have seen it you fucking stoopid bitch.  The next ATC to see a Primary blip was in Dulles at 9:32 and guess when they turned on their Primary radar to even start looking for 77?  I posted that last night too.  You just make up shit as you go and you deserve no response any better than:

Fuck you bitch.

(when you try to be honest we can go from there)


----------



## Fizz (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



let me get this straight. you think that the radar is turned off until the air traffic controller turns on his display?!!! 

let me type this for you really slow.....

IT WAS TRACKED BY RADAR THE ENTIRE TIME.

you stated it was not tracked for 36 minutes. radar tracked it the entire time. you lied. end of story.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


we will wait till you can prove some honesty before we can even begin to get to there


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


see, what he is doing is picking on some minute part of the 9/11 commission report where they used improper wording for what was happening

typical for fucking moronic troofers


----------



## eots (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



lol..


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




Read it again bitch:

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 2, 2010)

eots said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


Oh, here's another one that had a few Fruit Loops tossed into his Cheerios!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 2, 2010)

eots said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



And dumbass Eots thinks this is actually funny...Strange strange people.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



Thank you for the chance to school your sorry pathetic divecon ass again.  ATCs working commercial jets normally don't have their Primary radar turned on because they track the planes from the xponders feeding info to the Secondary radar.  This is why the CR points out the Indy Center managers never told others to turn on their Primary radar: 

"Managers did not instruct other controllers at Indianapolis Center to turn on their primary radar coverage to join in the search for American 77."

Once again your fucking ignorance is showing and the funniest part is you think it's something I don't understand!  This is why I fucking pwn you bitches.


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 2, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


Hey Sarge, you've seen what i've had to go through the last couple o' days.

Rest assured, they wouldn't have the guts to say it to your face in real life.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Read it again bitch:
> 
> "American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."



who is saying that isnt true?

where you go wrong is by saying it wasnt tracked. it was. you lied.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 2, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



LOL we know that for fact. I've never had any disrespect face to face. They always seem to quiet down. And I'm a little 5'6" guy.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Read it again bitch:
> ...



Fuck you bitch.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



That's because they always felt sorry for you.  Damn you are one ignorant fuck.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



You're a little Ollie lifer reject in the making.


----------



## eots (Feb 2, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



pfttt....as if...


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...



Oh c'mon.  We can trus...cough...we can surely belie...cough....oh one more attempt.....Ollie would always be hone......shit.  I can't even type it let alone say it.  You're right, that saggy bitch is never honest.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


*
You're much more humorous when you're being serious. *


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


*
Wow, some comeback....you almost typed a complete sentence.  My only question is this; "who helped you" fry daddy.*


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 2, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Wicked Jester said:
> ...


pfftt,,,,as if...WHAT?

I have no doubt that Sargeant Olllie could use your face as toilet paper anytime he so chooses.

Oh, and if you think your avatar of you smoking a doob while driving is cool, you're fucking stupid.

Christ man, I enjoy partaking in a toke every now and then, even got a 1/2 oz of kush locked in my desk drawer as we speak but, advertising it the way you do makes you look like a mindless lil' fuck who's just trying to be cool.

Trust me, you ain't cool!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 2, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



Which is another reason he is known as Id-eot.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


again, the fucking moronic troofer thinks he won something


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


^^^^ more pathetic delusional rantings


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Need to read it again you candy fuck fizzled out candytard?

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

Can anyone imagine of that said:

"American 77 traveled detected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."

And a Troofer tried to claim that is really saying it was UNdetected for 36 minutes?  Lol...you fucking dilltards!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> candy fuck fizzled out candytard?


Theres the juvenile idiotic ranting we all appreciate; it makes us all feel so fortunate not to know you.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 2, 2010)

candycorn said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > candy fuck fizzled out candytard?
> ...



Aren't you the whining bitch who actually complained I didn't use a capital "A" for afghanistan?  Aren't you also the dumb fizz divecon that said afghanistan wasn't blamed for 9E?  Hey, let's hear your analysis again why it would make more sense to blame only Saddam for 9E instead of bin laden.  Thass some really funny shit!


----------



## candycorn (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


No; I didn't whine about it; just correcting some of your mistakes.  Nobody can correct all of them .   But anybody who graduated from anything knows that countries start with a capital letter.  Maybe when you get your GED (assuming you can afford the test fee), you'll remember that from the study guide.  PS: You also spelled it wrong.  



CurveLight said:


> Aren't you also the dumb fizz divecon that said afghanistan wasn't blamed for 9E?



Its "Afghanistan" not "afghanistan".  You should be careful of who you are calling "dumb" since you are showing you do not possess a fourth grade education which surprises nobody in our quorum.  



CurveLight said:


> Hey, let's hear your analysis again why it would make more sense to blame only Saddam for 9E instead of bin laden.  Thass some really funny shit!



What does "Thass" mean?  

At least I have the faculties to offer analysis; you have yet to do any such thing.  Suffice to say that if the Bush admin were to have orchestrated this event, the dream scenario would have had Saddam Hussein at the helm of the opposition.  Not only because destroying a fixed army with targets of opportunity, an economy, uniformed troops, an identifiable command and control system, and significant espionage targets would be easier, it would be the ultimate personal backstory given the Senior Bush's entanglements with Iraq.  But somehow you and the other twoofers and conspiracy whackjobs would like us to believe that they picked Al Queda and their nebulous organization over public enemy #1; Saddam Hussein.

It serves only to underscore just how deeply inept you conspiracy whackos are and you haven't gotten any smarter in 8 years.  My guess is that you won't be managing the Wendy's anytime soon Sonny.  LOL


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


you post it, but you dont actually comprehend what you are posting
you are that fucking stupid


----------



## Fizz (Feb 2, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



he always did have a reading comprehension problem. he doesnt understand the difference between "tracked" and "undetected". therefore, every time we say he is wrong by saying "it wasnt tracked" he replies with a quote from the commission report that says "undetected". the retard thinks it is the same thing.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 2, 2010)

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


yup
needs a remedial reading comprehension class


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 3, 2010)

candycorn said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




You're a completely fucking idiot divecon fizz fuck.  If Saddam got blamed then iraq would have been the only place a response could have happened.  Maybe you haven't notice yet.........


WE HAVE ALREADY INVADED AND ARE OCCUPYING IRAQ WHILE BIN LADEN GOT BLAMED!

You stupid fuck!  Then you claim Saddam was public enemy number one?  Is that why bin laden has been the most wanted terrorist by the US for 20 years?  You don't have a fucking mouse fart's worth of faculties to analyze anything.  If saddam was blamed we would have no justification to go anywhere else.  By blaming an invisible enemy the idiotic American public, like you, fizz, ollie, and divecon, can be fooled into supporting the attack on any nation.  Holy fuck you are a major nuclear fucking retard!  Maybe you should stick to whining about capital letters....that is the extent of your abilities.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 3, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




This is your stupid ass:

"Flight 77 was tracked the whole time and the proof is the CR states:

"American 77 traveled detected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."


Rotfl!  You pathetic useless ****.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 3, 2010)

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...




Hey bitch.  On the last page you proved you didn't even know Primary radar had to be turned on to search for Flight 77.  Now you want to pretend to be able school people?  Rotfl!  It is so funny every time you reveal your ignorance and I expose it.  Fucking bitch.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 3, 2010)

candycorn said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...




You're a fucking waste. You never have anything useful to say....ever.  When you do try to make a claim you get pwned so you stay in the safe zone where you do nothing but your childish folly.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 3, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...




You guys sure like to talk a lot about have guy's faces on your asses.  Why keep dropping freudian slips?  Just admit you are gay and be done with it.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Its good to see your local Wendy's has a breakfast menu.  

As for what I contribute versus what you contribute, I simply point out how bizarre the stance of the twoofers is, was, and will continue to be in the future.  You, on the other hand, contribute absolutely nothing and I can prove it.

Simple question; what do you THINK happenend on 9/11--please in reasonable detail.
Surely you can contribute your opinion....can't you?  

You do contribute something but in no way does it expand anyone's knowledge about 9/11; you contribute your totally insane rants and inability to properly swear at someone.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 3, 2010)

candycorn said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



I don't school you punks on 9E?  Really?  Is that why you didn't know no ATCs were tracking 77 after it got hijacked?  Is that why Fizz didn't know commercial plane ATCs work with Secondary and not Primary radar and that the Primary has to be turned on in order to even look for a commercial plane with no xponder response?  Is that why none of you knew there are no phone records, ie. Physical evidence, proving calls came from flight 77?  Is that why divecon didn't know there was no voice recording of 77 being hijacked?  Is that why you dumbasses didn't know 77 was not tracked for 36 minutes until I pointed it out to you a couple of months ago?  Is that why divecon didn't know the Command Center is an FAA major tracking station in Virginia and not the Indy Center in....Indy?  Is that why none of you knew New York withheld hundreds of first responder oral histories from firefighters, cops, and paramedics?  


Safe to say you are generally and ignorant fucking group.  You're so pathetic divecon will simply say I'm lying without backing it up, and the rest of you will whine like little girls.  You need to learn about 9E.  You haven't as proven by the above examples and it is why you cannot debate the issue with any form of sincerity.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 3, 2010)

Quick example of the dodge technique.  I point out there is no physical evidence calls were made from 77 to the Mayes or Olson.  You completely ignore that just to repeat the claim the calls were made while ignoring the fact even the FBI could not produce the evidence.  This is just one example of why you guys can't discuss this honestly.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Quick example of the dodge technique.  I point out there is no physical evidence calls were made from 77 to the Mayes or Olson.  You completely ignore that just to repeat the claim the calls were made while ignoring the fact even the FBI could not produce the evidence.  This is just one example of why you guys can't discuss this honestly.



So you're accusing the Mayes of lying?  Yes or no.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 3, 2010)

candycorn said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Quick example of the dodge technique.  I point out there is no physical evidence calls were made from 77 to the Mayes or Olson.  You completely ignore that just to repeat the claim the calls were made while ignoring the fact even the FBI could not produce the evidence.  This is just one example of why you guys can't discuss this honestly.
> ...



See who dodges now....I win.  I....ALWAYS.....WIN.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2010)

candycorn said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Quick example of the dodge technique.  I point out there is no physical evidence calls were made from 77 to the Mayes or Olson.  You completely ignore that just to repeat the claim the calls were made while ignoring the fact even the FBI could not produce the evidence.  This is just one example of why you guys can't discuss this honestly.
> ...


well, clearly they MUST be in on the conspiracy


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Quick example of the dodge technique.  I point out there is no physical evidence calls were made from 77 to the Mayes or Olson.  You completely ignore that just to repeat the claim the calls were made while ignoring the fact even the FBI could not produce the evidence.  This is just one example of why you guys can't discuss this honestly.


there is no physical evidence that you have any reading comprehension skills


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Feb 3, 2010)

This thing is at 26 pages. 

I started up a new one, if anyone wants to play there.

This one is getting tired


----------



## candycorn (Feb 3, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



*Thanks for pointing that out and, you see, that is the lynch pin of the argument in general.  He states that it wouldn't take that many people, yet everything he states involves an ever expanding conspiracy?

I've never seen anybody have such a hang up about 36 minutes when the transponder was turned off.  The obvious implication is that there was some sort of substituted aircraft.  Yet that would include untold dozens of people to bring 77 down safely, a ground crew, ground atc's, etc...; someone to dispose of the bodies of the passengers at this super secret siite, then someone to come up with another aircraft that was tracked and flown into the Pentagon, someone to plant the wreckage--some weighing 300 pounds and was found on fire in the Pentagon, cover ups by all investigators...  It goes on and on.  

Anyway, he may respond to this post but he'll never respond to the original question.  Its too early for the lunch rush so he's ducking the question or he's taking his Mad Libs approach to cussing and he got confused when they asked for an adjective.

I'm heading into a meeting at the Country Club so I'm out for the rest of the day.  Wish me luck on the fairways; my short game sux.
*


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 3, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


Tee it up!

Have fun!


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


better go to putt putt and work on your short game


----------



## Fizz (Feb 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> [
> Hey bitch.  On the last page you proved you didn't even know Primary radar had to be turned on to search for Flight 77.  Now you want to pretend to be able school people?  Rotfl!  It is so funny every time you reveal your ignorance and I expose it.  Fucking bitch.



whenever your caught lying you try to change the topic. i'm not trying to school anybody. i'm just showing you as the fucking liar you really are.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 3, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



What a divecorn!  Hahahaha.....just keep saying someone is lying enough and when your buddies join in chorus you can collectively assuage the guilt of knowing you are all imposters.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 3, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




The mayes reference is a great example of your collective inability to analyze facts.  To try...TRY and conceal that you create strawmen and draw conclusions and claims that are guesses then attribute them to people who have not made those claims and from that you claim the "other" people are the ones with the problem.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


you have been exposed as a pathological liar


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 3, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




You're the dumb dickwad fizz that read the CR and thought the Command Center was in Indy.  No wonder you can't comprehend this simple sentence:

"American 77 traveled undetected for 36 minutes on a course heading due east for Washington, D.C."


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


you can lie more, but that doesnt change the fact you are an EXPOSED LIAR


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 3, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Are you dying of cancer?  Are you a paraplegic? Do you live with some type of daily Hell that would help explain your bullshit or are you just dyed in the wool ollie candy incapable of anything but whining like a little bitch?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


and typical for a nutty troofer, resorts to projection


seek out professional help


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 3, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Wow.  You really can't read.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 3, 2010)

Hey divecon, what would you do without the neg rep feature? Would you spontaneously combust or require 13 daily diaper changes instead of 6?  It's sad as hell you pretend to discuss issues when all you really do is whine like a dirty tampon.


----------



## eots (Feb 3, 2010)

he has only gotten worse since starting the anti-depressants


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Hey divecon, what would you do without the neg rep feature? Would you spontaneously combust or require 13 daily diaper changes instead of 6?  It's sad as hell you pretend to discuss issues when all you really do is whine like a dirty tampon.


Why don't you just shut up or present some ACTUAL FACTS?

It's been almost 9 years since the attack and you people still can't come up with ACTUAL facts!
Ya' see fool, there is one person who would have had to have been in on the conspiracy without a doubt. That person is Colin Powell. Are you nutjobs trying to say that Colin Powell, I'll say it again, COLIN POWELL would keep this secret?

If so, you truly are a fucking nutjob!

Another question for ya':

Are you a Paullette?

You know, A Ron Paul supporter?


----------



## candycorn (Feb 3, 2010)

candycorn said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Quick example of the dodge technique.  I point out there is no physical evidence calls were made from 77 to the Mayes or Olson.  You completely ignore that just to repeat the claim the calls were made while ignoring the fact even the FBI could not produce the evidence.  This is just one example of why you guys can't discuss this honestly.
> ...



Still waiting on an answer Fry Daddy.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 3, 2010)

*
I actually quit playing on the 7th hole.  Back spasms.  I had worked the over night shift twice this week and hadn't gotten much rest.  

*


----------



## Wicked Jester (Feb 3, 2010)

candycorn said:


> *
> I actually quit playing on the 7th hole.  Back spasms.  I had worked the over night shift twice this week and hadn't gotten much rest.
> 
> *


Both my short and long game sucked. A pro at our local club watched me one day and said I had great form. He suggested I take my clubs in and have them custom sized. They measured me up, took about a half inch off each club and the results were amazing!

It cost me a couple o' hundred bones, but was well worth it. I made it back in friendly wagers in about a week.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 3, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


more projection


----------



## candycorn (Feb 4, 2010)

candycorn said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Quick example of the dodge technique.  I point out there is no physical evidence calls were made from 77 to the Mayes or Olson.  You completely ignore that just to repeat the claim the calls were made while ignoring the fact even the FBI could not produce the evidence.  This is just one example of why you guys can't discuss this honestly.
> ...


*
Still waiting Curve...please answer the question.*


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 4, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Hey divecon, what would you do without the neg rep feature? Would you spontaneously combust or require 13 daily diaper changes instead of 6?  It's sad as hell you pretend to discuss issues when all you really do is whine like a dirty tampon.
> ...



I never claimed a conspiracy.  Why are you making shit up?  Oh thass right.....cause you have nothing to say so to fill in the blank you create strawmen then the false dilemma about Powell.  It's even funnier you whine about "facts."  If you had paid attention you would have seen between me and your little girl scout troop I'm the one presenting the facts.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 4, 2010)

candycorn said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



The mayes reference is a great example of your collective inability to analyze facts.  To try...TRY and conceal that you create strawmen and draw conclusions and claims that are guesses then attribute them to people who have not made those claims and from that you claim the "other" people are the ones with the problem. I've never accused the Mayes of lying.  For the twentieth time....I'm point out the fact there is no physical evidence the calls came from flight 77.  You guys keep ignoring that.  

It's also funny candy didn't know about the oral histories from ground zero being withheld by New York for several years.  Just another example of how ignorant you are on an issue you claim to be knowledgeable enough to defend a position.


----------



## candycorn (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Its a simple yes or no answer; why can't you simply answer a question?  Scared of taking a stand little man?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 4, 2010)

candycorn said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...




The mayes reference is a great example of your collective inability to analyze facts.  To try...TRY and conceal that you create strawmen and draw conclusions and claims that are guesses then attribute them to people who have not made those claims and from that you claim the "other" people are the ones with the problem.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> For the twentieth time....I'm point out the fact there is no physical evidence the calls came from flight 77.  You guys keep ignoring that.



here ya go...
T7 B12 Flight 93 Calls- General Fdr- 5-20-04 DOJ Briefing on Cell and Phone Calls From AA 77 408

feel free to file a FOI request to get the actual record in your hands.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > For the twentieth time....I'm point out the fact there is no physical evidence the calls came from flight 77.  You guys keep ignoring that.
> ...




Lol.....trying to re-sell that bushit?  You know, if the info is verifiable why don't you provide a reliable source?  With scribd you could create anything you want then post it so suckers like you can get fooled.  We already have the FBI report from M's trial but you want to cite scribd?  Lol....


----------



## Fizz (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



i did provide a reliable source, jackass. the DOJ!! if you want the paper then file a FOI request and get it. 

lying and saying there is no physical evidence is simply bullshit. there is physical evidence. go get it. you are the one that wants it.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 4, 2010)

here's another one for you, assmunch, proving once again you are a LIAR.

Renee May calls - 911myths


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> here's another one for you, assmunch, proving once again you are a LIAR.
> 
> Renee May calls - 911myths




Lol.......that got squashed a couple months ago when olliecandy posted it......and you actually cited a pro bush site!   Fucking useless ****.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




Rotfl!  You linked scribd you dumbass!  It's a fucking no-man's land!  Anyone can create any document and post it on there.

We already have the official FBI documents that show they cannot provide any actual record of calls to olson or the may's from flight 77.  Dance some more and do it wit more style causing pwning you is getting real boring.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


you just keep lying


----------



## Fizz (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> We already have the official FBI documents that show they cannot provide any actual record of calls to olson or the may's from flight 77.



where is the FBI document that says they cannot provide any record of renee may's calls?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > We already have the official FBI documents that show they cannot provide any actual record of calls to olson or the may's from flight 77.
> ...



I'm still waiting for your link.  You won't succeed in distracting.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



waiting for the link to what?

you lied and said there is no evidence. i showed you two pieces of evidence and told you how you can verify it.

so where is the FBI document that says they can not provide any record of renee may's calls?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




Wh are you such a useless asswipe?  You cited scribd and 9/11 myths as your sources.  You said you have DOJ sources proving the phone call.  Where are they?  Why can't you cite the 9/11 CR?


----------



## Fizz (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Wh are you such a useless asswipe?  You cited scribd and 9/11 myths as your sources.  You said you have DOJ sources proving the phone call.  Where are they?  Why can't you cite the 9/11 CR?



you said there was no evidence. you lied. i provided you with two pieces of evidence....

and here's a third one from the ZM trial.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Wh are you such a useless asswipe?  You cited scribd and 9/11 myths as your sources.  You said you have DOJ sources proving the phone call.  Where are they?  Why can't you cite the 9/11 CR?
> ...




For the fourth time....you linked scribd and 9/11myths.  Both are totally unrealiable yet you want to repeat the bullshit you provided evidence?  Holy fuck you are such a candy divecorn.  Then you finally find the Exhibit but you totally fail to realize what that says.  I am not surprised because you're so fucking blinded by your own bullshit.  Do you know you can't find an actual record of the phone call?  (rhetorical)


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


you are one fucked up moron


----------



## candycorn (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



Simply asking if you think the parents of Ms. Mayes are lying.  Its a simple yes or no answer.  Let me ask you another question....do you think it will snow at the North Pole this year.  I'm trying to see if you'll take a stand on anything or if you're just this ill-equipped to live in a society.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




Coming from the guy who claimed there is a cockpit recording of 77 being hijacked......lol.......


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


listen, dipshit
i already admitted my ERROR on that one
when are you going to admit all of yours?


----------



## Fizz (Feb 4, 2010)

you fucking lying idiot. you said there was no evidence of a phone call being made. you lied. again. i caught you. again.

now you try to run away with your tail between yur legs screaming there is no actual phone record. i just showed you the  actual phone record, you moron!! you dont like the source. thats your problem. i even told you how to verify it. 

do you also deny evidence from all the twoofer websites since they are also biased? the fact remains that you lied when you said there was no evidence.

s where is the fbi report you claim to have?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> you fucking lying idiot. you said there was no evidence of a phone call being made. you lied. again. i caught you. again.
> 
> now you try to run away with your tail between yur legs screaming there is no actual phone record. i just showed you the  actual phone record, you moron!! you dont like the source. thats your problem. i even told you how to verify it.
> 
> ...


this is why it is a waste of time to actually dig for proof for the troofer morons


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> you fucking lying idiot. you said there was no evidence of a phone call being made. you lied. again. i caught you. again.
> 
> now you try to run away with your tail between yur legs screaming there is no actual phone record. i just showed you the  actual phone record, you moron!! you dont like the source. thats your problem. i even told you how to verify it.
> 
> ...



Rotfl.....full divecon style!  Just call me a liar and that makes it all okay. Fucking bitch....where's your DOJ record of the calls?  You claimed you had them so where are they?


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > you fucking lying idiot. you said there was no evidence of a phone call being made. you lied. again. i caught you. again.
> ...


see, you ARE a liar, so it fits


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




Lol.......why is it when any of you fuck up it's an innocent error but when others fuck up it's because they are stupid liars?   That's why you're hypocritical assholes.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


you are a liar because you dont admit to the errors
you keep insisting they arent errors


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Remind me why anyone should care what you think?  You calling me a liar is a compliment.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


only to your delusional fucking troofer friends
everyone else thinks you're a fucking idiot


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 4, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...




You are arrogant enough to believe you speak for everyone else.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > you fucking lying idiot. you said there was no evidence of a phone call being made. you lied. again. i caught you. again.
> ...



you really do have a reading comprehension problem. this is exactly what i said:
"i did provide a reliable source, jackass. the DOJ!! if you want the paper then file a FOI request and get it. "

what part of that dont you understand? you claimed there was no evidence of a phone call. i provided 3 sources of evidence. you lied. its as simple as that.

i ask you again to provide the FBI report. or shall we all just assume you are lying once again.....


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


naw, it was my opinion, but i'm fairly sure there are many that agree with it

btw, i dont see anyone but moronic troofer fucktards come to your defense


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 4, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...




As usual....when you can't back up your claims you whine. You linked scribd then lied and claimed you cited the DOJ.  You're such a fucking loser.


----------



## DiveCon (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...


the irony is THICK


----------



## Fizz (Feb 4, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



you fucking moron. the scribd link is to a DOJ document. if you want the actual paper then do what i have told you about a half dozen times already... file a FOI request.

so where is your fbi document?


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 5, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



If the scribd link is to a DOJ document then link a reliable source.  Or are you claiming the author of that scribd link is the only one on the entire net who has that document?  You're such a hypocrite because when troofers post links to anything but msm sources you cry foul for them citing unreliable sources then you do the same fucking thing.


----------



## Fizz (Feb 5, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



i told you in one of the first posts how to verify it. so go ahead and do it. have your mom take away the crayons and give you a big-boy pen and fill out the FOI request form. then borrow the money for the stamp from your mom and send off your little request.


----------



## CurveLight (Feb 5, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



Basically you can't provide a credible source for the DOJ document so you try to hide that by living in divecon candyland.  Is your Zipcode there still 00000 to represent Loserville?


----------



## Fizz (Feb 5, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



you lied and said there was no evidence. i provided three pieces of evidence. you dont like them. i get it. it doesnt mean they dont exist. the fact is that you lied and got caught.

..again.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 18, 2010)

Wicked Jester said:


> Lets just end this bullshit once and for all:
> 
> *WHEN YOU RAM FULLY LOADED, FULLY FUELED JUMBO JETS INTO BUILDINGS, THOSE BUILDINGS WILL FALL. *
> 
> ...



This is the kind of rubbish you get from BELIEVERS.

Can't get the facts right and exaggerate to support the idiotic BELIEF.

The planes had a fuel capacity of 25,000 gallons but only contained 10,000 gallons.  So how is 40% of full capacity fully fueled?  The plane that hit the north tower was 141 tons but the maximum take off weight for that design is 200 tons.  So how was it fully loaded?

Skyscrapers must be designed to support their own weight.  Therefore lower levels must be strong enough to support the combined weights of all levels higher up.  But making them stronger means putting in more steel which makes lowerlevels heavier.

So why haven't people claimimg to know physics been demanding information on the TONS of STEEL and TONS of CONCRETE that were on every level of the towers?  Physics without DATA.  *ROFL*

Let's see someone build a physical model that can support its own weight but collapse if the top 15% is dropped on the rest from not moer than 10% 0f the height.

I can't do links yet.

watch?v=caATBZEKL4c
YouTube - Gravitational Collapse onto Cumulative Supports

watch?v=9YRUso7Nf3s
YouTube - 9/11 Experiments: The Arbitrator of Competing Hypotheses

psik


----------



## Fizz (Jul 18, 2010)

yawn.....


find any proof of anything other than airplanes crashing into the buildings and the subsequent fires causing the collapses yet?


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 18, 2010)

Fizz said:


> yawn.....
> 
> 
> find any proof of anything other than airplanes crashing into the buildings and the subsequent fires causing the collapses yet?



Why don't you PROVE that airliners could do it?

You want to keep it on the level of people BELIEVING things.  BELIEF doesn't require accurate data about the buildings.  The NIST report never even specifies the total for the concrete in the towers.

Physics has been reduced to the level of rhetoric, oratory and sophistry on the subject of 9/11.  That is nothing but stupid crap.  People need to be kept from understanding Newtonian physics to go along with the idiotic official theory.   

Not being able to specifythe weight of a floor assembly after arguing about whether or not they pancaked for EIGHT YEARS is pretty stupid.

psik


----------



## Fizz (Jul 18, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> Why don't you PROVE that airliners could do it?



thats easy. go look at the skyline of NYC and notice that two towers at the south end of the island arent there anymore. its been this way since they were hit by two jetliners.


or are you going to try to claim its a coincidence that the towers collapsed the same day they were hit by jets...


----------



## CurveLight (Jul 18, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



Did fizzbitch fuckwad ever find the doj document or is he still going by unverifiable fantasies?


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 18, 2010)

Fizz said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > Why don't you PROVE that airliners could do it?
> ...



That only proves the buildings were destroyed, not what did it.

You are being somewhat contradictory since WTC7was not hit by a jet.

No, going into that coincidence crap just helps people go off into the sophistry rubbish.

Don't skyscrapers have to hold themselves up?  Doesn't that mean every level had to be strong enough to support the weight above?  Doesn't that mean the designers had to figure out how much steel to put on every level before the holes for the foundations were even dug?

So why haven't the people claiming to know physics beeen demanding to know the TONS of STEEL and TONSof CONCRETE that were on every level since 9/11?  How do you do physics without data?  Where does the NCSTAR1 report specify the total for the concrete in the towers?  They specify the total for the steel in three places.

So why is David Chandler the only high school physics teacher with the brains and guts to teach science?

David Chandler AE911TRUTH gives presentation in Visalia, 17.12.2009, Teil 1/7
watch?v=dyfkNTocUtY

I am not interested in rhetorical crap.  I don't regard it as INTELLIGENT.

Try studying General Semantics.  

psik


----------



## Fizz (Jul 18, 2010)

i dont really give a fuck what you regard as intelligent if you are stupid enough to claim planes hitting buildings and raging fires shouldnt collapse buildings. the facts of the day show that planes hit buildings and they collapsed.

if you are going to try to disprove the obvious you are going to need evidence that something else did it. you have none.


----------



## Fizz (Jul 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Did fizzbitch fuckwad ever find the doj document or is he still going by unverifiable fantasies?


did mommy give you your crayons yet so you can be a big boy and fill out your FOI request yet?


----------



## CurveLight (Jul 18, 2010)

Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...





Fizz said:


> CurveLight said:
> 
> 
> > Did fizzbitch fuckwad ever find the doj document or is he still going by unverifiable fantasies?
> ...




Wow....all these months and you still haven't been able to find the evidence you claimed you had.  What a useless bitch.  See ya!


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 18, 2010)

Oh wow, a new truther that wants us to prove the planes did it instead of proving to us that they didn't. 

The planes hit the buildings, the buildings fell, they hit other buildings, all the buildings are gone.

No proof found of pre set charges. No proof of missiles. Only proof found was Jet liners.

Simple enough for anyone to understand.


----------



## Fizz (Jul 18, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



what the fuck are you talking about? the evidence is the same. if you want to verify it then you still need to do the same thing. so go ahead and do it if you want.

i was thinking about buying a new phone. can you recommend one that doesnt increase my chances of hitting dead spots as i drive faster?


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 18, 2010)

Fizz said:


> i dont really give a fuck what you regard as intelligent if you are stupid enough to claim planes hitting buildings and raging fires shouldnt collapse buildings. the facts of the day show that planes hit buildings and they collapsed.
> 
> if you are going to try to disprove the obvious you are going to need evidence that something else did it. you have none.



So why don't you explain why that hotel  in Peking didn't collapse due to fire?

What's wrong, can't handle the physics?  

news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7879571.stm

psik


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 18, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > i dont really give a fuck what you regard as intelligent if you are stupid enough to claim planes hitting buildings and raging fires shouldnt collapse buildings. the facts of the day show that planes hit buildings and they collapsed.
> ...


different construction, dipshit


----------



## Fizz (Jul 18, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > i dont really give a fuck what you regard as intelligent if you are stupid enough to claim planes hitting buildings and raging fires shouldnt collapse buildings. the facts of the day show that planes hit buildings and they collapsed.
> ...



concrete core and built after the lessons learned on 9/11.

whats wrong? watch too many youtube videos to be able to think for yourself?


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 18, 2010)

Fizz said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



So where is your link providing evidence of a concrete core?

You expect people to take your word?

No comment on a plane not hitting WTC7 I notice.

psik


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 18, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...


why dont you actually look it up for yourself
this is something that was debunked YEARS ago
only stupid fucks still try to use it


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 18, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



So you need to come up with excuses to not have to supply links to support your own claims?

That means you can CLAIM anything.  Great position for the stupid.  I am not taking your word and I am not going to research it.  If you don't provide the link soon I'll assume you ecpect to be able to lie and be believed without any supporting evidence.  That rhetoric, oratory and sophistry crap.

I built and videoed a model and explained how anyone that wants to can duplicate it and conduct the experiment for themselves.  All you can do is talk and not provide the links for what you claim.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=caATBZEKL4c]YouTube - Gravitational Collapse onto Cumulative Supports[/ame]

As far as I am concerned anyone that can't figure out why a bottom heavy self supporting structure can't be crushed by its own top 15% is a moron.

psik


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 18, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...


holy shit
how fucking stupid do you have to be to believe the crap you do?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 18, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...



And we are to assume that whatever your model is made of represents the twin towers? That's pretty funny, where are you performing the rest of your act so we can be sure to miss it.


----------



## Fizz (Jul 18, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> stupid bullshit removed


holy fuck you are lazy. It's YOUR fucking comparison. You prove they were of the same construction. You can't because they weren't. 

Fuckin idiot twoofers won't get off their lazy ass and do anything. No wonder that they have been screaming for a new investigation but never got one. They are all too fucking lazy to go start one.


----------



## Fizz (Jul 18, 2010)

P.S. I answered your wtc7 plane comment in the last post you made about. You too stupid to find that for yourself too or do you also need somebody to show you where that is?


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 18, 2010)

Fizz said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > stupid bullshit removed
> ...



So accusing someone of being lazy is your method of not having to support your CLAIM?

Is that just the dumb method you use to hide a LIE?

psik


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 18, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



Science isn't about assuming. You are supposed to put your brain in gear and think.

Do you know how the Inverse Square Law applies to modeling very large structures?

Maybe you need a NASA scientist to explain modeling to you.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsDn6es7mtk]YouTube - Hardfire THE PHYSICS OF 9/11 3RD PROGRAM / RYAN MACKEY / RONALD WIECK[/ame]

Of course his conceptual model is nonsense because his falling mass has a structure different from the impacted stationary mass.  The structure of the WTC above the plane impact point was the same as the structure below.  Just the thickness and therefore the weight of steel is different.

psik


----------



## hipeter924 (Jul 18, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...


You are all wrong, both 9/11 and the 9/11 truth movement are fake. It's all a big conspiracy by aliens from another galaxy to get us to confuse and hate each other to prepare for an invasion of Earth. All hail our soon to be masters. 

PS: The sad truth is that sounds more plausible than the US govt staging 9/11.


----------



## Mini 14 (Jul 18, 2010)

No one has located Elvis yet, either.

I think he's staying in the barn loft on George W's ranch, but many claim to have sighted him playing in a jazz band in South Georgia with Idi Amin and Jimmy Hoffa.


----------



## Fizz (Jul 18, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...



are you too stupid to understand any of this at all or is it just this one part?

YOU made the fucking comparison to the other building so its YOU that needs to fucking back up your claim that they are similar. 

they arent. hotel in china you are comparing it to was designed and built AFTER 9/11 and was built with a concrete core, not a steel core. yes i can back it up but i'm not doing your fucking homework for you. you can start by using the search feature of this page and you can also use google if you want. the info is there. dont be a fucking lazy slug. i bet you breast fed until you were 12, you lazy fuck!!


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 18, 2010)

Fizz said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


dont ya love how n00by troofers come on here and assume they can use the same old debunked lies as if they are bringing some new revelation to the forum


----------



## Mini 14 (Jul 18, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...



They still haven't found Elvis, but they can prove 9/11 was an inside job.

God, they're cute!


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 19, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Oh wow, a new truther that wants us to prove the planes did it instead of proving to us that they didn't.
> 
> The planes hit the buildings, the buildings fell, they hit other buildings, all the buildings are gone.
> 
> ...



Well if you don't even have sense enough to ask about the distribution of steel in a skyscraper that has to hold itself up then how you convince yourself that you UNDERSTAND the physics is beyond me.

Let's see you build a vertical model of any material that can support its own weight and yet the top 15% can crush the bottom 85%.  And the bottom portion must sustain real damage.  A house of cards doesn't count because they are only held by friction and thecards slide off each other.  No actual damage is done.

Where did the NIST compute the energy that produced the 4 minute damped oscillation of the south tower?  They supplied a graph but not how much of the planes kinetic energy produced that motion.  So how could they compute how much energy did structural damage?

Now if the NIST can document the oscillation of the south tower resulting from the impact then why don't the core columns move in the Purdue simulation due to their simulated impact?  How do years  go by without the EXPERTS pointing out such obvious flaws?  

More than EIGHT YEARS and we never see the weight of the standard floor assemblies specified.  Great Physics!  *ROFL*

psik


----------



## Fizz (Jul 19, 2010)

find any proof of explosives yet?


----------



## kurtsprincess (Jul 19, 2010)

I haven't read the whole thread and perhaps this has been answered, but let's suppose explosives did bring down the towers ...... why would anyone think it was our government that did it and not terrorists?  What if the terrorists planted all the explosives and coordinated with the airplane crashes as a backup plan?


----------



## eots (Jul 19, 2010)

kurtsprincess said:


> I haven't read the whole thread and perhaps this has been answered, but let's suppose explosives did bring down the towers ...... why would anyone think it was our government that did it and not terrorists?  What if the terrorists planted all the explosives and coordinated with the airplane crashes as a backup plan?



Many aspects of the ensuing cover-up imply government complicity in the events of 9/11


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

eots said:


> kurtsprincess said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read the whole thread and perhaps this has been answered, but let's suppose explosives did bring down the towers ...... why would anyone think it was our government that did it and not terrorists?  What if the terrorists planted all the explosives and coordinated with the airplane crashes as a backup plan?
> ...


yet you have ZERO evidence of any


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 19, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> You are all wrong, both 9/11 and the 9/11 truth movement are fake. It's all a big conspiracy by aliens from another galaxy to get us to confuse and hate each other to prepare for an invasion of Earth. All hail our soon to be masters.
> 
> PS: The sad truth is that sounds more plausible than the US govt staging 9/11.



I didn't say anything about the govt.

The thread is about high school physics.

psik


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



YAWN!

I see you still haven't provided a link to support YOUR CLAIM that the building in China that did not collapse had a concrete core.  You are the first person I have encountered to claim that it did so I think you are LYING.  So all you can do is talk trash.

psik


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 19, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Oh wow, a new truther that wants us to prove the planes did it instead of proving to us that they didn't.
> ...



You are correct, I am not a Physics major and I do not understand physics. However i do understand how a building implosion works. And I do know and understand that there has been no evidence of any pre-planned explosives at the World Trade center or Pentagon. 

Now when you can show me evidence that will stand up in a court of law that there was some other cause than the jet liners that caused this damage, then i can take it serious. Until then you got nothing.


----------



## Fizz (Jul 19, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> YAWN!
> 
> I see you still haven't provided a link to support YOUR CLAIM that the building in China that did not collapse had a concrete core.  You are the first person I have encountered to claim that it did so I think you are LYING.  So all you can do is talk trash.
> 
> psik



ok.... let me get this straight....

YOU make the comparison to the building in China and you dont even know what it is made of? 

you really are a jackass!!

here's a picture of the TVCC (which housed the Mandarin hotel) under construction. 
ÑëÊÓÐÂÌ¨Ö·µçÊÓÎÄ»¯ÖÐÐÄ¹¤³ÌÕýÊ½·â¶¥


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > YAWN!
> ...


OOPS
seem this troofer moron hasn't seen the facts yet


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > YAWN!
> ...



No you just assume everyone is more stupid than you so you can maintain your delusions  if intellectual adequacy.

A picture of the outside during the constructionproves what?

If you do a little research on the history of skyscrapers you will find they weren't possible until the inexpensive production of structural steel was possible in the late 1800s.  Their development began in Chicago.  We could see the construction of the Sears tower from casmpus when I was in college and my pledge father was an architect.

psik


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...


WTF????

you didnt even address the fact you didnt know the construction of the building you tried to use as a comparison


----------



## Fizz (Jul 19, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> No you just assume everyone is more stupid than you so you can maintain your delusions  if intellectual adequacy.
> 
> If you do a little research on the history of skyscrapers you will find they weren't possible until the inexpensive production of structural steel was possible in the late 1800s.  We could see the construction of the Sears tower from casmpus when I was in college and my pledge father was an architect.
> 
> psik



and if you knew the history of rice production in china you would understand how food production affects their economy and makes it possible to feed construction workers at the building site.

this one time at band camp we all ate oatmeal.

i don't have attention deficit dis-....... HEY LOOK!! A CHICKEN!!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > No you just assume everyone is more stupid than you so you can maintain your delusions  if intellectual adequacy.
> ...


this guy is almost as delusional as christophera


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 19, 2010)

Fizz said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > YAWN!
> ...



Ok that page is weird. Don't think I've ever looked at a web page written in Chinese before.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 19, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...


but the photo was clear enough to show the point


----------



## Fizz (Jul 19, 2010)

If the idiot wants me to search for shit in reference to claims he made then I'm gonna do it in a language of me choosing. Not his. 

I can only read and write a little Chinese but I'm guessing a little is still more than him.


----------



## Mini 14 (Jul 19, 2010)

And still, no sign of Elvis.

When they can find Elvis, then they can discuss physics.

Until then, they're just whiny little bitches who contribute nothing to Society.


----------



## eots (Jul 19, 2010)

Mini 14 said:


> And still, no sign of Elvis.
> 
> When they can find Elvis, then they can discuss physics.
> 
> Until then, they're just whiny little bitches who contribute nothing to Society.



talking to yourself in the mirror again ?


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 20, 2010)

Fizz said:


> If the idiot wants me to search for shit in reference to claims he made then I'm gonna do it in a language of me choosing. Not his.
> 
> I can only read and write a little Chinese but I'm guessing a little is still more than him.



You CLAIMED the Chinese hotel had a concrete core in post #456.



Fizz said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



You are the one failing to provide a link for  you CLAIM and then call me lazy for not researching your bullshit.    

psik


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 20, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> You are correct, I am not a Physics major and I do not understand physics. However *i do understand how a building implosion works*. And I do know and understand that there has been no evidence of any pre-planned explosives at the World Trade center or Pentagon.
> 
> Now when you can show me evidence that will stand up in a court of law that there was some other cause than the jet liners that caused this damage, then i can take it serious. Until then you got nothing.



Are there such things as building implosions?

An implosion is what can happen to a submarine.  The pressure of the water on the outside is greater than the air pressure inside so the hull can be forced in if it cannot handle the differential.

An implosion is what happens in some atomic bomb designs as in Fat Man dropped on Nagasaki.  Synchronized chemical explosions around the core create an inward spherical pressure wave to compress the fissionable material to critical mass.

Where has there ever been a *building implosion* by the correct physics definition?  A normal demolition is merely timed explosive destruction of building support elements to allow gravity to pull the structure down in the desired manner, it is not an IMPLOSION.

That is why I mentioned General Semantics.

psik


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 20, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct, I am not a Physics major and I do not understand physics. However *i do understand how a building implosion works*. And I do know and understand that there has been no evidence of any pre-planned explosives at the World Trade center or Pentagon.
> ...



Are you this big a dick in real life?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 20, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > yawn.....
> ...



Because disinformation agents Fizzle and Ollie CANT prove it.Neither can the brainwashed Bush dupes living in denial and afraid of truth.Thats why they grasp at all kinds  of straws all the time showing what real fools they really are.


ask them to refute this evidence right here below.watch them grasp at straws like they always do so they can support THEIR version of events.I guarantee you,your in for a great laugh.hee hee.

Well George,since you somehow have been able to sit through their ramblings-god I dont know how you do, it gets old watching them make up stuff after a while to support their version of events of the fairy tales of the governments.anyways since you still ARE discussing this with them,point out how the skyscraper in La in 88 burned for three hours and was lit up like a torch far more severe than the twin towers were,yet it did not collapse, or the skyscraper in philly in 99 how it got lit up like a torch as well and burned for 19 hours and did not collapse.It was the worst fire in the history of skyscrapers and they did not collapse either. yet these towers that were oxygen starved as indicated by the black smoke which is hardly a serious fire, collapsed.

Gam and Fizzle cant use the planes caused the towers to collapse because they hit them above.damaging a few columns above cant cause the towers to collapse.Only if you remove all the support columns from below can it cause a complete freefall collapse like they did. Whats really funny is Gam and Fizzle will really get desperate then and say they did not fall at freefall speed.lol.


which is pure B.S cause all you got to do is time the collapse and it happens in 11 seconds which equals free fall speed.you go to the top of those towers and drop a rock,the time it takes to land is around 11 seconds which equals free fall speed.

what I thought was so funny about Gams explanation of the fire exploding is the majority of the fire exploded OUTSIDE the towers so it was hardly serious enough as the oxygen starved fires indicated,to cause the steel columns to weaken. and as i said earlier,the tapes that were released in 2005 from the familys efforts through a freedom of information act,you can hear the voices of the firefighters themselves saying-yeah their nothing serious,we should have them put out soon.right before it collapses.I assume you HAVE heard those tapes? I guarantee you Gammy and Fizzle havent.

That fire wasnt hot enough to roast a marshmellow, let alone hot enough to cause the towers steel to weaken like the 9/11 official conspiracy theory apologists like to claim it did.lol.PRICELESS!!!!


and Like I said before,the designers anticipated this when they designed the towers.John Skilling the lead engineer said-There would be a great loss of life due to the fires but the structure itself would remain standing.and the head construction manager said they could take hits from multiple airliners traveling at 600 mph thats why Toto attacked me earlier cause he knows it is true and he cant refute the experts since the towers remained standing and did not fall after the initial impacts.thats why they throw personal attacks because they cant refute the experts.




It also means nothing to agents Fizzle,Gammy and Ollie  of course that scientists found evidence of military grade thermite and explosive residue in samples that were collected by bystanders or that there was mid air pulverization of 90,00 tons of concrete thrown upwards in the air inconsistant with the mere collapse of a building or that body parts were found on rooftops several blocks away ,impossible due to a mere collapse of a tower,or that a mere collapse of a tower doesnt throw several tons of steel columns into other buildings found several blocks away or cause steel columns to be melted like Terral has showed pics of many times in the past or that wintesses heard explosions in the basement before the plane struck above.they'll make up the craziest shit to try and save face in their posts and say your a liar that none of those things happened as you'll find out soon enough.but go ahead and ask them about all that and explain it all.your in for some good laughs from them I guarantee you that. 
__________________
must see video.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAaQNACwaLw[/ame] 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 20, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> Wicked Jester said:
> 
> 
> > Lets just end this bullshit once and for all:
> ...



well done.well said.you schooled the Bush dupes.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 20, 2010)

CurveLight said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > CurveLight said:
> ...



of course fizzlebitch only goes by unverifiable fantasies.everybody knows that.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 20, 2010)

eots said:


> kurtsprincess said:
> 
> 
> > I haven't read the whole thread and perhaps this has been answered, but let's suppose explosives did bring down the towers ...... why would anyone think it was our government that did it and not terrorists?  What if the terrorists planted all the explosives and coordinated with the airplane crashes as a backup plan?
> ...



Yeah Kurtsprincess,what he said.Something that you are not aware of is that Bush's brother and cousin were head of the security of the towers.Al-queda never could have planted the explosives in the towers.they never could have got past the security.Thats why these fools defend the official version of the collapse of the towers to no end no matter how absurd and ludicrous the explanation is and wont admit explosives were planted because they then have to admit it was an inside job.

If you REALLY want to learn the truth about 9/11,you need to read David Ray Griffins book Debunking the 9/11 Debunking,an answer to popular mechanics and other defenders of the official conspiracy theory.

These fools I will refer them to that book and they wont even bother reading it since they are obviously not interested in the truth.If someone wont even read a book you refer them to,then their not worth debating.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 20, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...




I see your quickly learning the truth about agent Fizzle.


----------



## Fizz (Jul 20, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > If the idiot wants me to search for shit in reference to claims he made then I'm gonna do it in a language of me choosing. Not his.
> ...



because YOU tried to compare it to the WTC in post 454, you moron!!! 

what, you think i randomly go around posting construction info on random buildings throughout the world?!! 

another fucking twoofer moron bites the dust. you tried to use a stupid fucking comparison and asked for an explanation on why it didnt collapse. YOU brought the building up, jackass.

now run along before somebody sprays a chemtrail over your head....


----------



## candycorn (Jul 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > kurtsprincess said:
> ...



If you'd have ever read a book, perhaps you'd know how to properly structure a sentence and how to spell.  Somehow, you never quote this book that you're so fond of; I'm guessin you cannot read.


----------



## Fizz (Jul 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> of course fizzlebitch only goes by unverifiable fantasies.everybody knows that.



what color is the sky in your world?

arent you the guy that thinks you are important enough to have government agents come here and spread "disinfo" just because people dont buy into your wild delusions?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 20, 2010)

Still waiting to hear the audio tape that captured the actual explosions that brought these buildings down. It should sound something like this: 
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ng5qwtR59A]YouTube - coolest building implosion[/ame]

Instead we heard this:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XELamUnF0EU]YouTube - 2nd Plane WTC[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 20, 2010)

candycorn said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


i've stopped reading most of his long winded rambling posts
they are generally incoherent


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 20, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Still waiting to hear the audio tape that captured the actual explosions that brought these buildings down. It should sound something like this:
> YouTube - coolest building implosion
> 
> Instead we heard this:
> ...


yeah, notice on the REAL implosion you dont see a squib here or there, but all around the building as well as explosive flashes


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey there Ditzcon whats up?


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 20, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Still waiting to hear the audio tape that captured the actual explosions that brought these buildings down. It should sound something like this:
> YouTube - coolest building implosion
> 
> Instead we heard this:
> ...



Hey Gomer, still want to make yourself look like an idiot ignoring witness testimonys including firemen,scientists,architects,engineers,and demolition experts? for the hundreth time,according to YOUR logic,if the governments version is correct,then the laws of physics that scientists have gone by for thousands of years no longer apples anymore. and that doesnt counter anything I said in my long post, which of course is typical for you.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> Hey there Ditzcon whats up?


how ironic for YOU to call anyone a ditz
you fucking moron


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting to hear the audio tape that captured the actual explosions that brought these buildings down. It should sound something like this:
> ...


except its YOU doing the ignoring, dipshit


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 20, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Still waiting to hear the audio tape that captured the actual explosions that brought these buildings down. It should sound something like this:
> ...



Hundreds of video recorders and audio recorders within hearing distance, many of them operated by professional news crews when the towers fell. And we don't hear any controlled demolition explosions. Not on even one of those tapes. Yes there is the occasional secondary explosion as in any major office building fire, but those didn't bring the towers down. Now have you any physical evidence of planted explosions?


----------



## eots (Jul 20, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



hundreds you say ?...source please


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 20, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



Source for how many recording devices were in the area when the towers went down? Are you shitting me? If there weren't hundreds I would have to wonder why not. We are talking the largest news story in decades, And in the center of Manhattan. 10's of thousands (if not 100's of thousands) of people and every newsman who could get there. You sure you can't figure this out on your own?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 20, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...


of course, you gotta know, if there isnt a link to it on the interwebs, it didnt happen


----------



## eots (Jul 20, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



so you just made these facts up..


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 20, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



So you are too stupid to figure this out?


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 21, 2010)

Fizz said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...



The Chinese building was similar to WTC7.  It was similar in size and was not hit by an airliner.  But it had a bigger fire that lasted longer and DID NOT COLLAPSE.

So where is your link indicating that it had a concrete core.  YOU made the stetement!

psik


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...


it was NOT similar in construction
why is it people that CLAIM to be for thew truth, lie so much


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

Fizz said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > YAWN!
> ...


hey Pshit, try that link


----------



## PatekPhilippe (Jul 21, 2010)

creativedreams said:


> High school level Physics calculations show Gravity on the World Trade Center Towers was 0.1 KiloTons of TNT-equivalent energy in *"action".*
> 
> The debris and dust erupted over 8.5 KiloTons of 'TNT' energy in *"reaction".*
> 
> ...



Looks like highschool science wont be able to develope a drug to treat your case of mental retardation


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 21, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> Fizz said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...



Truth is that the Mandarin Hotel was only about 50 stories tall, no real comparison to the twin towers.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > Fizz said:
> ...


he's comparing to WTC7
47 stories
but, still of different construction
the Mandarin building had a concrete core


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jul 21, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> he's comparing to WTC7
> 47 stories
> but, still of different construction
> the *Mandarin building had a concrete core*



You keep saying that but I notice you keep not supplying a link to support the *CLAIM*.

psik


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > he's comparing to WTC7
> ...


are you fucking blind?
links have been provided

look in the quote in post 516


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 21, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > psikeyhackr said:
> ...



Still no comparison.

"Hotspots  are still visible but much of the fire had been extinguished within three hours."

Beijing's Mandarin Oriental Hotel Burns After Fireworks Show


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



nice dodge Gomer.Been taking leesons on Fizzbitch on how to dodge points I see.great job of teaching you on that he did for you.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2010)

PatekPhilippe said:


> creativedreams said:
> 
> 
> > High school level Physics calculations show Gravity on the World Trade Center Towers was 0.1 KiloTons of TNT-equivalent energy in *"action".*
> ...




nice dodge frady cat Bush dupe.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Jul 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



yes you are stupid and obviously slept through science classes your whole life.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


gee, projection from a fucking moronic troofer

whooda guessed


----------



## eots (Jul 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



you did not figure anything out ..you made a baseless assumption you that presented as fact


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


gee, NYC is basically the media capital of the world, plus many tourists with video cams on a daily basis, but not one person has an undoctored video with the sounds of an implosion???????


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 21, 2010)

9/11 inside job said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > 9/11 inside job said:
> ...



And you still cannot show any audio of what could be remotely called a controlled demolition. Do play again sometime.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 21, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



And we aren't smart enough to figure out there had to be hundreds of recodings being made that day...


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


everyone that owned a camera that day more than likely had it going and pointed at the WTC
might have been a few that didnt have a chance to get to theirs(at work and camera at home, etc)


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 21, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



And not one of them recorded anything that could be called the sound of a controlled demolition. These fools are too easy.


----------



## eots (Jul 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



there are a handful of tapes of the collapse..and the sounds you speak of are that of a normal controlled demolition

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALbkzSGvmLM]YouTube - EXPLOSIVES going off in WTC CLEAR AUDIO! 911 Demolition[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...


doctored video


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 21, 2010)

That's funny, a handful of tapes....LOL in one of the largest cities in the world during something as monumental as the attacks on 9-11-01. that's really rich. LOL Where do you come up with this funny shit?

Please tell us all where you are doing the rest of your standup act so we can miss it.


----------



## eots (Jul 21, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



proof ?


----------



## eots (Jul 21, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> That's funny, a handful of tapes....LOL in one of the largest cities in the world during something as monumental as the attacks on 9-11-01. that's really rich. LOL Where do you come up with this funny shit?
> 
> Please tell us all where you are doing the rest of your standup act so we can miss it.



take a look at youtube or any of the many documentary films of 9/11..there are the same half dozens videos of the collapse..end of story lil Ollie


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 21, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


when you hear the so called demo explosions, you lose all the crowd noise and the sounds of the sirens
that is CLEARLY a doctored video


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMUbbLYycVo]YouTube - 9/11 Port Authority cop heard explosion before WTC collapse[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


again, hearing an explosive sound is not proof of explosives
a lot of things can explode in an office fire


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

but I thought no explosions where heard on the hundreds of videos available of the collapse ?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> but I thought no explosions where heard on the hundreds of videos available of the collapse ?


none were
but they were INSIDE the building


btw, it was said no implosion type explosions


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

SO THESE MASSIVE EXPLOSIONS COULD ONLY BE HEARD INSIDE ?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cZ4dVo5QgYg]YouTube - EXPLOSIVE TESTIMONY! / MacQueen NYFD 9/11 witnesses[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> SO THESE MASSIVE EXPLOSIONS COULD ONLY BE HEARD INSIDE ?
> 
> YouTube - EXPLOSIVE TESTIMONY! / MacQueen NYFD 9/11 witnesses


you are such a fucking moron
again, what was said was no demo type explosions
not no explosions at all


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

a demo type explosion ?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> a demo type explosion ?


are you REALLY gonna play the stupid game, again?


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w9npCtqCuRU&feature=related]YouTube - 911 NYPD Chopper NUMEROUS EXPLOSIONS - CONTINUOUS EXPLOSIONS[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

ah, ignore the question and post another stupid youtube video


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ak2MjMhST1Y]YouTube - Sounds of Explosions- How Much Do They Matter?[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> but I thought no explosions where heard on the hundreds of videos available of the collapse ?



Never was it said there were no explosions, of course there were secondary explosions in a fire like this. There are no audio tracks of any explosions that can possibly be explosions from a controlled demolition. 

Are you that dense? My statement is really rather easy to understand. I believe I even posted an example.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> a demo type explosion ?



*A* demo type explosion does not drop a 110 story building from the top down.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> YouTube - 911 NYPD Chopper NUMEROUS EXPLOSIONS - CONTINUOUS EXPLOSIONS



NUMEROUS (secondary) EXPLOSIONS , we know this, common sense tells us this.


----------



## Gamolon (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> a demo type explosion ?



Oooooo.

DEMO type explosions!

You mean people can tell what caused on EXPLOSION simply by sound?????

Amazing.

I guess if people were in a tornado and said it sounded like a freight train, we better start looking for railroad tracks right eots?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > but I thought no explosions where heard on the hundreds of videos available of the collapse ?
> ...


YES!!!!!!!

he IS that dense


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

FIREMEN IN NEW YORK ARE WELL EXPERIENCED IN SECONDARY EXPLOSIONS AND  NIST CLAIMS THAT AN EXPLOSION BIG ENOUGH TO TAKE OUT THE MAIN COLUMN WOULD BE HEARD BUT NO SUCH EXPLOSIONS WERE HEARD  OR REPORTED (THIS IS A LIE) SO NO INVESTIGATION WAS DONE  ''

Fire Fighters For 9-11 Truth  FF 911 Truth


----------



## Gamolon (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> FIREMEN IN NEW YORK ARE WELL EXPERIENCED IN SECONDARY EXPLOSIONS AND  NIST CLAIMS THAT AN EXPLOSION BIG ENOUGH TO TAKEOUT THE MAIN COLUMN WOULD BE HEARD BBUIT NO SUCH EXPLOSIONS WERE HEARD OR REPORTED THIS IS A LIE''
> 
> Fire Fighters For 9-11 Truth  FF 911 Truth



Did you even read that link you posted eots? Did you see how many misleading and incorrect statements were made in that link?


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > firemen in new york are well experienced in secondary explosions and  nist claims that an explosion big enough to takeout the main column would be heard bbuit no such explosions were heard or reported this is a lie''
> ...



such as ?


----------



## Gamolon (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...





			
				Anton Vodvarka said:
			
		

> We are asked to believe that on that day three structural steel buildings, which have never before in history collapsed because of fire,



Since he makes the comparison, can you please show me the link to the data that shows towers built with the same design and dimensions as the WTC towers, that were hit in the upper third, and stood erect? A tower of that design and size was never hit by a jet of that size, that high up before right? So how do we KNOW that trhey should have survived if this situation never happened?



			
				Anton Vodvarka said:
			
		

> fell neatly into their basements



Really? Did you ever see the debris radius? I'll provide a drawing for you.





Yeah. Neatly into it's own basement.




			
				Anton Vodvarka said:
			
		

> at the speed of gravity,



Free fall again? The towers collpased at free fall? Is that why we have videos showing the complete collapse took almost double that time?



			
				Anton Vodvarka said:
			
		

> their concrete reduced to dust.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > gamolon said:
> ...


----------



## Fizz (Jul 22, 2010)

psikeyhackr said:


> The Chinese building was similar to WTC7.  It was similar in size and was not hit by an airliner.  But it had a bigger fire that lasted longer and DID NOT COLLAPSE.
> 
> So where is your link indicating that it had a concrete core.  YOU made the stetement!
> 
> psik



i already linked to it. it even had a picture of the concrete core under construction. go back and look for it. i'm not going to keep repeating myself for a moron like you.

are you disputing it had a concrete core or not?


----------



## Fizz (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



no. you posted it. you prove its authentic.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 22, 2010)

Fizz said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > The Chinese building was similar to WTC7.  It was similar in size and was not hit by an airliner.  But it had a bigger fire that lasted longer and DID NOT COLLAPSE.
> ...



And I linked to a story that said the fire was contained after about 3 hours. Do try to keep up.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

Fizz said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > The Chinese building was similar to WTC7.  It was similar in size and was not hit by an airliner.  But it had a bigger fire that lasted longer and DID NOT COLLAPSE.
> ...


i've already done that for him, TWICE
and i wont do it again


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

molten metal ?..fused together ???...so you just ignore the evidence ?


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M2YGFCeRfL4&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - WTC Cross melted together[/ame]


----------



## Fizz (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> molten metal ?..fused together ???...so you just ignore the evidence ?
> 
> 
> YouTube - WTC Cross melted together



welding does have a strange habit of melting metal together.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 22, 2010)

So now heat supposedly hot enough to weld 2 pieces of steel beams into a perfect cross is now proof that the buildings were demolished by explosives? Couldn't be thermite that would have cut through the beams.

Fact is I would prefer hearing from a scientific type on these beams. So anyway, your cross is a pleasant straw man, but that's about it.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> molten metal ?..fused together ???...so you just ignore the evidence ?
> 
> 
> YouTube - WTC Cross melted together


so go ask HIM if he thinks it was an "inside job"


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

Fizz said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > molten metal ?..fused together ???...so you just ignore the evidence ?
> ...



the two pieces were fused in the _intense heat_ and not originally one piece


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > molten metal ?..fused together ???...so you just ignore the evidence ?
> ...



ya why dont you

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f9tPOIR_5-A&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - WTC Cross Finder Calls for 9/11 Truth[/ame]


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> So now heat supposedly hot enough to weld 2 pieces of steel beams into a perfect cross is now proof that the buildings were demolished by explosives? Couldn't be thermite that would have cut through the beams.
> 
> Fact is I would prefer hearing from a scientific type on these beams. So anyway, your cross is a pleasant straw man, but that's about it.



well thats not happening as NIST denies the existence of molten metal or any reports of molten metal

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcqf5tL887o]YouTube - John Gross denies existance of molten metal[/ame]


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


thats not him
dipshit


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

thats the firefighter that discovered the cross and he thinks it was a controlled demolition
what the minster thinks is not really relevant..whats relevant is whether or not the beams are two separate pieces fused together during the fire as was widely reported


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 22, 2010)

I have now read at least a half dozen stories about TWC cross, and not in one of them does it say that the heat welded the two pieces together. How very odd that someone would ever say that when if that were true snopes probably would have mentioned it in their story.

snopes.com: WTC Cross


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> thats the firefighter that discovered the cross and he thinks it was a controlled demolition
> what the minster thinks is not really relevant..whats relevant is whether or not the beams are two separate pieces fused together during the fire as was widely reported


he is wrong on so many things, its not even worth watching past the 3:44 point
but i'm sure you believe every word he said


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

so you are accusing the first responder that found the cross and the minster of lying or being part of a conspiracy ?


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

the snopes article lactually does mention it was *formed from two beams* in the fire


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> so you are accusing the first responder that found the cross and the minster of lying or being part of a conspiracy ?


how the fuck do you get that from my post
what a dishonest piece of shit you are


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> the snopes article lactually does mention it was *formed from two beams* in the fire



"a cross formed from two metal beams"

Uh, doesn't say a word about fire..........Please do try to be honest.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > the snopes article lactually does mention it was *formed from two beams* in the fire
> ...


i don't think he is capable of honesty


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

so two separate beams not previously connected as reported by the first responder that found it and the minster on ground zero...try to be honest..in any of these news reports you claim to have read does it say that the cross was a normal part of the wtc construction ????


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

1. formed, form·ing, forms
a. To give form to; shape: form clay into figures.
b. To develop in the mind; conceive: form an opinion.
2.
a. To give form to; shape: form clay into figures.
b. To develop in the mind; conceive: form an opinion.
2.
a. To shape or mold (dough, for example) into a particular form.


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> so two separate beams not previously connected as reported by the first responder that found it and the minster on ground zero...try to be honest..in any of these news reports you claim to have read does it say that the cross was a normal part of the wtc construction ????



It says the cross was a part of tower one and fell through the roof of building 6.

I also have only found your one video of anyone saying it was 2 separate pieces wielded together by the heat of the collapse. And then there is this little article.

" As rescue and recovery began, fireman, police, and rescue workers would be forced to endure the nightmare of working and living inside Ground Zero. Minutes turned into hours, hours turned into hopelessness as the reality of what had happened sunk in.  While working in Building 6 in the World Trade Center complex, workers discovered a cavernous type hole in the debris. 

Just the way the sun shone down and the way it looked, says John, It looked like an amphitheater with benches. 

Then in the midst of Americas darkest hours and in the midst of the enormous devastation, John says he believes hope was revealed. Four steel girder crosses laid upright in the middle of Building 6. All the workers in the immediate area, both believers and non-believers, stopped what they were doing and bowed their heads and prayed.  "


The Untold Story of the World Trade Center Cross

Sorry no wielding........


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

thats odd






looks a lot like BOLTS on that


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > so two separate beams not previously connected as reported by the first responder that found it and the minster on ground zero...try to be honest..in any of these news reports you claim to have read does it say that the cross was a normal part of the wtc construction ????
> ...



lol the 700 club..what a ass


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> thats odd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so you are claiming it is bolted together.. is this also part of the conspiracy ?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > thats odd
> ...


are you saying the photo is altered?


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

no I am saying its not bolted together


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> no I am saying its not bolted together


then why does it look like it is?


----------



## eots (Jul 22, 2010)

magnify it there are no bolts


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 22, 2010)

eots said:


> magnify it there are no bolts


do you have a better quality image
cause that was the best i could find
if NYC was closer i'd go take a few photos myself


----------



## eots (Jul 23, 2010)

just put it in your picture viewer and  zoom in  there are no bolts


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 23, 2010)

eots said:


> just put it in your picture viewer and  zoom in  there are no bolts


it still looks like bolts to me


----------



## eots (Jul 23, 2010)

A better picture or better description of what piece of the wtc this is required to determine if there are bolts all i have found so far is that it was melted together and another piece was also fused to part of the cross


----------



## eots (Jul 23, 2010)

September 12, 2001-February 2002: Witnesses See Molten Metal in the Remains at Ground Zero  

A chunk of hot metal being removed from the North Tower rubble about eight weeks after 9/11. [Source: Frank Silecchia]
In the weeks and months after 9/11, numerous individuals report seeing molten metal in the remains of the World Trade Center: 



Context of 'September 12, 2001-February 2002: Witnesses See Molten Metal in the Remains at Ground Zero'


----------



## Gamolon (Jul 23, 2010)

eots said:


> thats the firefighter that discovered the cross and he thinks it was a controlled demolition
> what the minster thinks is not really relevant..whats relevant is whether or not the beams are two separate pieces fused together during the fire as was widely reported



TWO pieces? 

Are you kidding me?

Take a closer look eots. That has to be THREE pieces. The column and then two beams on either side. You're suggesting that the cross beam either fused THROUGH the column from the side or laid across the BACK of the column and fused into it. Can you explain that process? How did those "two" pieces "fuse" at perfect 90 degree angles? Did the cross beam and column "melt" together and then reform with perfect edges? Here's some good pictures:

















Yeah. The two pieces melted, fused together, managed to cool at perfect 90 degree angles, AND maintained perfect edges on all faces. 



The "fusing" method is called "welding"..

Oh look eots!!!!!!! Look at this fused structure!!!!!!






Friggin' unbelievable.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 23, 2010)

eots said:


> thats the firefighter that discovered the cross


sorry, i missed that earlier

he was NOT a fire fighter
he was a construction worker


----------



## eots (Jul 23, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > thats the firefighter that discovered the cross
> ...



regardless its further testimony of molten metal of which they are many many reports of


----------



## Gamolon (Jul 23, 2010)

eots said:


> regardless its further testimony of molten metal of which they are many many reports of



Yeah! Two pieces "fused" together!!!!



Sure looks like that in the previous photos I posted.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 23, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


none of which, at first glance, were from people that would know the difference between a soft metal or a hard in the molten state

and many of them were 2nd or 3rd hand reports


----------



## Wicked Jester (Jul 23, 2010)

Those are three pieces of metal. Two are welded to the side of the down beam. That would have occured during construction.

No conspiracy here, yet AGAIN!


----------



## eots (Jul 23, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



NOT TRUE
Fire Fighters For 9-11 Truth  FF 911 Truth


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 23, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


linking to another troofer site is not the same link you gave earlier
that is totally dishonest


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 23, 2010)

I don't care how many truther sites are linked. its the same as the left linking to MSNBC or the right to News Max. Just can't use certain sites for proof of anything.


----------



## eots (Jul 23, 2010)

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



yes all those dishonest firefighters and first resonders


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 23, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


LOL
again, what they are calling for may or may not be the same thing you are
i dont bother to read them mostly because YOU use them
and i find you without credibility based on YEARS of reading your stupid assed posts


----------



## eots (Jul 23, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



Willful ignorance...I see...


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 23, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no, educated in the fact you use unreliable sources
and stupid youtube videos


----------



## eots (Jul 23, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



You are Time/Warner's BITCH


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 23, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


WTF???

you are fucking INSANE


----------



## eots (Jul 23, 2010)

And you dont even know it ?...sad but true


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 23, 2010)

eots said:


> And you dont even know it ?...sad but true


oh, i know you are certifiably insane
your posts prove it

but would you care to offer up some proof to back your insane claim


----------



## eots (Jul 23, 2010)

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > and you dont even know it ?...sad but true
> ...



give your list of credible sources


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 23, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


at this point, LOL any sorce that i'm time/warners bitch wouldnt be credible
you just make shit up as you go


----------



## eots (Jul 23, 2010)

Righhht...


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 23, 2010)

eots said:


> Righhht...


so.. you once again pull something out of your ass you cant back up
typical


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 23, 2010)

Actually he pulled that cross out of his ass and was proved wrong again. So he has to find something else now.


----------



## eots (Jul 23, 2010)

The testimony of the the finder of the cross and the minster on site are what they are


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 23, 2010)

And they are wrong. Next please.


----------



## eots (Jul 26, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> And they are wrong. Next please.



because lil Ollie blowhard says so...lol...next


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 26, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > And they are wrong. Next please.
> ...



No, they are wrong because the evidence says so, and they are the only people who say any different, except of course IdEOTS.


----------



## eots (Jul 26, 2010)

what evidence is that ?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 26, 2010)

Other than the pictures that were posted in this thread? And the fact that only your preacher claims the cross was melted together, And the fact that there were actually 4 cross type pieces found at the same time. You really should read some of the real story instead of believing the first religious fanatic that you come across.

I tried to explain this to you, I guess you have a reading comprehension problem. No one else reports this as being melted together.


----------



## eots (Jul 26, 2010)

he  was an eyewitness featured on national news broadcast and while he may or may not be correct on the cross his statements should of been adressed and clarified.. but if you are trying to pretended that there are not many credible reports of molten and red hot steel and evidence of temperature in excess of those stated by NIST you are in complete denial


----------



## eots (Jul 26, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Other than the pictures that were posted in this thread? And the fact that only your preacher claims the cross was melted together, And the fact that there were actually 4 cross type pieces found at the same time. You really should read some of the real story instead of believing the first religious fanatic that you come across.
> 
> I tried to explain this to you, I guess you have a reading comprehension problem. No one else reports this as being melted together.



there is very minimal information on that aspect of this story either way


----------



## Gamolon (Jul 27, 2010)

eots said:


> he  was an eyewitness featured on national news broadcast and while he may or may not be correct on the cross...



This is as close to an admission of being a gullible twat as I have ever seen. Just can't come out and admit that you were wrong can you eots?

WE'RE the Time Warner bitches, yet you swallow your truther leaders' crap hook, line, and sinker, without doing any research yourself.

You're nothing more than a Terral, 9/11, GeorgePhillip, and Christophera wannabe.


----------



## eots (Jul 27, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > he  was an eyewitness featured on national news broadcast and while he may or may not be correct on the cross...
> ...



gullible twat ...thats funny coming from someone that believes in a commission that dose not even believe itself.....


----------



## Gamolon (Jul 27, 2010)

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



The difference between myself and the rest of you "truthers" is that I don't get proven wrong every time I bring up a point and then have to admit it. You blindly got behind a bogus claim without researching for yourself and then had to admit you were wrong. Just like Christpophera does on a daily basis. Just like Terral got hammered with his own "proof" about WTC7 and the thermite residue. Just like Terrlal admitted he "got caught up in the H1N1 hype. Just like GeorgePhillip keeps admitting mistakes. Just like Steven Jones backpedaled with his "thermite cuts on columns" to be "thermite used to detonate conventional explosives".

Yeah. You and your group are credible.

You guys change your stances like a fart in a wind storm. Keep up the good work eots. Maybe next week you and your cronies will admit another mistake.

I'm sure you will.

Make sure you tell GeorgePhillip that he's STILL using old theories about Jones' saying it was thermite that cut the columns. Jones has since changed his tune. You guys can't even keep THAT shit straight.

You guys are pathetic.


----------



## eots (Jul 27, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



you have nothing..the official story is one big lie

911blimp Critique of The 9-11 Commission Report


----------



## Gamolon (Jul 27, 2010)

eots said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > Other than the pictures that were posted in this thread? And the fact that only your preacher claims the cross was melted together, And the fact that there were actually 4 cross type pieces found at the same time. You really should read some of the real story instead of believing the first religious fanatic that you come across.
> ...



It's minimal from your stance that it was two pieces fused together. Anyone with a brain can find pictures showing it was't fused together you moron.

Please explain how two pieces of metal fused together at perfect 90 degree angles AND had perfect edges after they were fused.

Your too stupid to comprehend those two bits of information mean regarding that "fused cross" claim.


----------



## Gamolon (Jul 27, 2010)

eots said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Really? Is that why you and your cornies have done ABSOLUTELY nothing in all this time? What advancements have you made since all this conspiracy crap started?

You have a handful of groups peddling this crap and you only exist on the internet.

WOOHOO!!!!

I think you guys should claim victory!!!

The sad truth is that you and you truther buddies will NEVER make anything of this stuff. You'll continue to back-stab and one-up each other. You'll only exist as an internet movement. 

Big deal.

You guys will NEVER amount to anything because each one of you has their own agenda in mind and could care less about the truth. Go look around. You see infighting everywhere when it comes to you guys.

So you just continue to fight a losing cause and I'll continue to keep making you guys look stupid. I mean really. How many years has it been and you STILL have nothing going for you?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 27, 2010)

Gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...


I seriously doubt you could make any of us look as stupid as George W., Dick Cheney, and Donald Rumsfeld on 9/11/2001.

Any thoughts on why Dick Cheney didn't shoot down whatever attacked the Pentagon even though he was aware of its approach for at least 50 miles?

Why did Dubya drag his feet establishing the 9/11 Commission?

How did two planes pulverize three steel-framed skyscrapers?

Nineteen Arabs with box-cutters?

George W. Bush's Inaction On 9/11


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 27, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


this has been explained to you several times, so now its clear you are just another LYING troofer


----------



## eots (Jul 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Gamolon said:
> ...



explained?.do you mean that denial you drivel forth ?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 27, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


just keep proving me right in calling you guys fucking morons
you wear it proudly


----------



## eots (Jul 27, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



wipe the drool of your chin and stop rambling nonsense


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 27, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


ah more TTPP


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jul 27, 2010)

High School Physics solve 9/11? Since when did it need to be solved. What happened is obvious:

Suicidal nutjobs flew airplanes full of fuel into the buildings for their own twisted political purposes.

What exactly is difficult to understand about that?


----------



## eots (Jul 28, 2010)

how all prior warnings were ignored ..how NORAD failed ..how three buildings collapsed at near free fall speed in a controlled manner..the excessive temperature that melted steel
...the spoliation of the crime scene and destruction of evidence


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2010)

Avatar4321 said:


> High School Physics solve 9/11? Since when did it need to be solved. What happened is obvious:
> 
> Suicidal nutjobs flew airplanes full of fuel into the buildings for their own twisted political purposes.
> 
> What exactly is difficult to understand about that?


"Suicidal nutjobs" flew TWO airplanes filled with fuel into an equal number of buildings and THREE steel-framed skyscraper "collapsed" into dust.

What ISN'T difficult to understand about that?


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 28, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > High School Physics solve 9/11? Since when did it need to be solved. What happened is obvious:
> ...



Most of us understand perfectly. I don't have a clue why the truthers don't understand it.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 28, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > High School Physics solve 9/11? Since when did it need to be solved. What happened is obvious:
> ...


just more troofer lies
more than 3 buildings were destroyed
in actuality, 7 buildings were destroyed and several others damaged
ya know, stuff happens when 2 110 story buildings collapse onto other buildings


----------



## Fizz (Jul 28, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > High School Physics solve 9/11? Since when did it need to be solved. What happened is obvious:
> ...



so your argument is that the only way a building can collapse is to fly a plane into it?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


he also lies about the "into dust" part as well


----------



## Fizz (Jul 28, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> he also lies about the "into dust" part as well



of course its ok for twoofers to lie. they are only "asking questions". they dont need to actually tell the truth.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 28, 2010)

Fizz said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > he also lies about the "into dust" part as well
> ...


yeah, isnt that convenient for them


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 28, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Truthers understand the meaning of the word "treason".

Do you?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 28, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


kinda like falsely accusing the government of something they didnt do without a shred of proof?

like you troofer morons do


----------



## candycorn (Jul 28, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > SFC Ollie said:
> ...



I'm almost to the point of thinking the government did another Tuskegee thing on a lot of disenchanted lower income white males and that is how the twoofer class was born.  They gave them something to induce paranoia, schizoid behavior, and  something to make all of them nuttier than a PayDay bar.  

I almost wish the Government was as oppressive as they say it is and would actually round them all up and blow their brains out using, appropriately, ammo of the lowest caliber.  Start with Terral.


----------



## eots (Jul 28, 2010)

candycorn said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



death squads... Thats about what I almost would expect from
a **** of your ilk


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 28, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


whats so odd is if they REALLY believed half of their nonsense, they would be too scared to be online in the first place
knowing what i know about how EASY it is to track someone on the internet, and that it would be even easier to do if it was the government
they should be careful that the same government that had no problem publicly killing as many as they have and yet THEY aren't dead yet


----------



## eots (Jul 28, 2010)

divecon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



perhaps we are not chicken shit little ***** such as yourself


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 28, 2010)

eots said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...


if what you really believe was true, thats exactly what would happen, you bloody moron


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 28, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


you are a fucking idiot
you dont get it
if it was as you claim, you'd already BE dead

LOL


----------



## eots (Jul 28, 2010)

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



in your simple simon little world it would


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 29, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no, in my LOGICAL world

you are too fucking stupid to get it

lets say i was the leader of this nefarious group that pulled it off
then you assholes come along and low and behold, you are threatening to expose my greatest achievement
i'd have no problems(after already having killed THOUSANDS) having YOU snuffed with expediency
 no one would miss you in the greater picture of the world


----------



## eots (Jul 29, 2010)

No simpleton you would simply a climate of fear ..of punishing high profile individuals that question ..use media propaganda to sell the official story and turn any questioning into _conspiracy theory_ or _unpatriotic_...rounding up individuals that question the official story and executing them would be stupidity...thats why the idea makes sense to you


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 29, 2010)

eots said:


> No simpleton you would simply a climate of fear ..of punishing high profile individuals that question ..use media propaganda to sell the official story and turn any questioning into _conspiracy theory_ or _unpatriotic_...rounding up individuals that question the official story and executing them would be stupidity...thats why the idea makes sense to you


who said anything about "rounding them up"?
surely not me
LOL
and it wouldn't be done execution style you fucking moron


btw, moron, that post of yours shows how much of a moron you really are


----------



## eots (Jul 29, 2010)

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > no simpleton you would simply a climate of fear ..of punishing high profile individuals that question ..use media propaganda to sell the official story and turn any questioning into _conspiracy theory_ or _unpatriotic_...rounding up individuals that question the official story and executing them would be stupidity...thats why the idea makes sense to you
> ...



I see.. So please do tell how this killing of millions would occur exactly ??


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 29, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


it wouldn't be millions, moron


----------



## eots (Jul 29, 2010)

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



really.. Please explain .. Because even by the most conservative estimates the polls would indicate otherwise


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 29, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you wouldnt have to get EVERYONE, moron


----------



## eots (Jul 29, 2010)

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



really ?...why ?


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 29, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


just the ones making the biggest stink
and again, why would they care how many?
they didnt have a problem with the potential of killing 10's of thousands
it was a miracle that only 3000 died on 9/11
it could have been MUCH MUCH more


----------



## eots (Jul 29, 2010)

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



 you can not compare the deaths that occur in one instant in a false flag terror attack to individuals being killed one by one across the nation and i dont think the fact  they were the loudest voices in a movement would go unnoticed


----------



## Fizz (Jul 29, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



twoofers are typically uneducated morons. good riddance. the world will be a better place without these idiots taking away manpower and resources from problems that actually do exist instead of using them on their stupid fucking fantasies.


----------



## Gamolon (Jul 29, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



And?

What have you and your "truth movement" done in almost 9 years? Have you proven thermite? Have you proven controlled demolition? Have you proven the Pentagon was not hit by a plane?

Seriously. 

You have nothing and are convincing hardly anyone. You exist in small groups on the internet. 

You and your ilk are failing miserably as the proof in your numbers shows. Your websites are dwindling in numbers and you have nothing out there mainstream.

Pathetic.

I can sit here and argue with you guys all day and at the end of that day, you STILL haven't convinced hardly anyone. All the truthers know what do to is argue and bitch amongst themselves about which one of their theories is the correct one. You folks are self-defeating and arrogant. Go look around. Look at all the in-fighting in your forums. 

Keep it up folks you're doing a FINE job from my persepective.


----------



## Gamolon (Jul 29, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Let's see. 

What exactly have you accomplished in almost 9 years?

Nothing.

Game. Set. Match.

You and your truther buddies have failed so far and it doesn't look any better. You convince hardly anyone and that's a fact.


----------



## Gamolon (Jul 29, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...





That's why you guys hide here on the internet and spew your garbage right?

Tell you what eots. Take ALL your proof and go debate against someone who supports the official story in a public place in front of many different people. I bet you'd lose every time.


----------



## eots (Jul 29, 2010)

gamolon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...


_
you bet_ ? _hide_ ? I have handed out dvds outside downtown movie theaters .i put 911 is an inside job in 6ft letters on the side of my moving truck..Im not hiding my views from anyone


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 29, 2010)

eots said:


> gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


and everyone that sees you laughs their ass off
at how fucking stupid and moronic you are


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 29, 2010)

eots said:


> gamolon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



Sure you did. I take it this means you run a business like 2 men and a truck? And you would post political messages on your vehicles so you would drive away business? Sure, we believe you.


----------



## eots (Jul 29, 2010)

sfc ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > gamolon said:
> ...



well they dont know until I show up to do the move and people are not big on canceling moves but regardless for the most part it has been well received...even if they are not in agreement.. I own my home.. I have more savings than I am likely to ever spend and I know a thousands ways to make a dollar ..if someone ever chooses to decline my efficient and affordable services .. Fine.. Fuck em...next


----------



## eots (Jul 29, 2010)

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > gamolon said:
> ...



the rest of the herd laughing...thats your greatest fear isnt dwivecon


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 29, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


if someone showed up at my door with that on the side of the truck, i would tell them to get the fuck off my property
i'd go get a U-Haul before i would pay money to a fucktard like that


----------



## eots (Jul 29, 2010)

divecon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



that would be your loss..


----------



## SFC Ollie (Jul 29, 2010)

Being, career military i have moved more times than i care to remember. And believe me had the movers showed up with something like that on their truck, the transportation supervisor for the post would be at the house before they touched any of my stuff.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 29, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


no, it would be your loss


----------



## candycorn (Jul 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



True that.

These people would be missed by no one.  I think we'd be doing the world a favor.


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 29, 2010)

candycorn said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


and not one of them would look like an execution
they would be in the unsolved case files
and have other likely situations of why, like robbery, gang violence, random act of violence, drugs


and in Id-Eots case, it would be easy to have it look like a drug related murder


----------



## candycorn (Jul 29, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > gamolon said:
> ...



I doubt there are two men in the operation.  You have a used diaper named eots and probably his retarded sister.


----------



## eots (Jul 29, 2010)

candycorn said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...



who cares what you think cunty


----------



## eots (Jul 29, 2010)

divecon said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



right millions of gang murders...that would work


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 29, 2010)

eots said:


> divecon said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...


again, dipshit, it wouldnt need to be millions
and your claims of that many has never been proven


----------



## eots (Jul 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > divecon said:
> ...



tens of thousands ??


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 29, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


there are that many annually anyway


----------



## eots (Jul 29, 2010)

DiveCon said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > DiveCon said:
> ...



really... ten of thousands of staged deaths one after the other...what a simpleton


----------



## DiveCon (Jul 29, 2010)

eots said:


> DiveCon said:
> 
> 
> > eots said:
> ...


you are the simpleton, thats whats so damn funny about you moronic troofers


----------



## eots (Jul 30, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> Being, career military i have moved more times than i care to remember. And believe me had the movers showed up with something like that on their truck, the transportation supervisor for the post would be at the house before they touched any of my stuff.



big whoop... I'm beyond listening to any crap from a customer.. while you were crying to  another of the borg collective I would be like higly selasie  and julio iglesias,on to the next one. kickin'out  the tunes and gettin' high. ...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMm88W74gdA]YouTube - Dayglo Abortions Big Ass Truck Death Race 2000[/ame]


----------



## eots (Aug 3, 2010)

July 28, 2010
Categories: House Republicans
House GOP leaders: 9/11 first responders aid bill 'a massive new entitlement program'

House Republican leadership is advising its members to vote against a bipartisan bill that would, among other things, bolster medical support to Sept. 11 victims. 

The James Zadroga 9/11 Health and Compensation Act of 2009, sponsored by  Rep. Carolyn Maloney (D-N.Y.), would provide medical monitoring to those exposed to toxins at ground zero, bolster treatment at specialized centers for those afflicted by toxins on Sept. 11 and reopen a compensation fund to provide for the economic loss of victims. 

And it&#8217;s all paid for by closing a tax loophole on foreign companies with U.S. subsidiaries, Democrats said. 

But according to Republicans, it&#8217;s a job-killing growth of government that wou;d create a new entitlement and waste taxpayer dollars. 

The bill, if passed, would reopen the Victims Compensation Fund until 2031 &#8212; instead of litigation, victims could try to get money from the fund. Republicans are calling the extension &#8220;well beyond what is needed to take care of latent claims,&#8221; according to a policy statement from the GOP. 

&#8220;Republicans continue to believe that those who responded to the [World Trade Center] attack should get the treatment and liability protection they need because they dutifully answered a call for help,&#8221; the policy statement reads. 

But this bill, according to Republicans, &#8220;creates a massive new entitlement program, exposes taxpayers to increased litigation and is &#8216;paid for&#8217; with tax increases and potential job losses.&#8221;
House GOP leaders: 9/11 first responders aid bill 'a massive new entitlement program' - On Congress - POLITICO.com

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwQa5eokieY]YouTube - 9/11 Commission Report bars 503 1st responder eyewitnesses[/ame]


----------



## psikeyhackr (Aug 6, 2010)

So what do Republicans, Democrats and witnesses have to do with high school physics?

psik


----------



## eots (Aug 8, 2010)

did someone mention Republicans a democrats ? in relation to physics ?


----------



## psikeyhackr (Aug 8, 2010)

eots said:


> did someone mention Republicans a democrats ? in relation to physics ?



Not that I saw.

But the thread title mentions high school physics so I was wondering what politics and witnesses had to do with it.

psik


----------



## eots (Aug 19, 2010)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiHeCjZlkr8&feature=player_embedded]YouTube - What a Gravity-Driven Demolition Looks Like[/ame]


----------



## SFC Ollie (Aug 19, 2010)

eots said:


> YouTube - What a Gravity-Driven Demolition Looks Like



Gee looked just like TWC collapses.  Thanks for showing us that you can learn. I bet if you had the audio to that it would have sounded close to the same also, except of course TWC was so much higher and larger.


----------



## eots (Aug 19, 2010)

SFC Ollie said:


> eots said:
> 
> 
> > YouTube - What a Gravity-Driven Demolition Looks Like
> ...



twc ?...why dont you look at measurements of the collapse and give an explanation for then crucial difference between the wtc collapse and this gravity driven collapse or is that too much for you


----------



## Obamerican (Aug 21, 2010)

Mr. H. said:


> Next time use a slide rule. Worked for me in high school.


WOW!!! A slide rule? Your age is showing!! I remember those!!


----------

